# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Zeigt her eure Räder!

## Nose

Ja, der titel sagt eigentlich alles.
Ich will bilder von euren fahrrädern sehen und nen kurzen umriss was ihr so damit anstellt!
wenns so nen thread schon gibt, dann tuts mir sorry, ich hab ihn nicht gesehen.
wenn er im falschen forum sein sollte, tuts mir auch sorry, hab nichts besser passendes gefunden!
mfg Coffee77 

und schreibt bitte noch den ungefähren wert zu euren fahrrädern! danke!

----------


## pAz

ja gabs schon mal,aber seit dem gibts sicher einige neue räder/user,also halt ich es für sinnvoll,interresiert mich nämlich auch!

im anhang mein "altes bike"(liegt zerlegt im keller,weil ein paar teile gebraucht werden fürs neue)

wurde eig. für alles verwendet

----------


## JackTheRipper

https://www.downhill-board.com/showf...=&fpart=1&vc=1

----------


## der koch

hats eh erst letztens drinnen. aber weils so schön ist noch einmal

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hardteil 

"Freerider" 

Downhill

----------


## klamsi

soda meins derfst a moi anschauen !! is aba leida nu ned im endzustand !! 

https://www.downhill-board.com/uploa...66-gemini3.JPG

mfg

----------


## Dirty Rider

Ist des nen 70er Jahre Film da im TV?

----------


## klamsi

pfff frag mi ned i was doch ned was i vor 4 monat angschaut hab !!   (ausserdem war des glaub i a werbung wann i mi recht errinert  

mfg

----------


## der koch

radl

@dirty: hast wirklich schöne gefährte, der dhler wirklich net schlecht.

des gemini würd ma a sehr guat gfallen so wie des dasteht

----------


## Dirty Rider

Geschmackssache

----------


## Nose

lauter schicke fahrräder! 
ich habs vorher vergessen, habs etzt editiert:
schreibts doch bitte noch den ungefähren wert von den fahrrädern da hin! danke!

----------


## klamsi

naja mir gfalts nu ned so aba des wird hoffentlich bis in 3-4 wochen 

@dirty du stehst a wengal auf nicolai oda ??  

hm preis is schwer zu sagen i schätz ungefähr 3500  ka 

mfg

----------


## ride your style

dh   wert ?

----------


## ride your style

street/dirt

----------


## Old Anonym

ride your style hat geschmack

----------


## fipsi_k

> das sind hayes bremsen....
> 
> da braucht man sowas


leicht was gegen hayes bremsen?

hayes sin zwar keine gustav aber i find si nit so schlecht...

mfg

----------


## rembox

nöö ^^

hab selber hayes, sind gute dinger...

aba das mit der griffweiteneinstellungen lässt einen leicht auf mordgedanken kommen

----------


## Haiflyer

tja wer suchet der findet.
schon mal nach ner lösung gesucht. 
die antwort heißt locktide und fertig gut is.

PS: Geiler bashring

----------


## rembox

ohohohoho herr klugscheisser....das behebt das problem, schafft es aber nicht aus der welt.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

@Meatman :Stick Out Tongue: ass auf,wenn das Rad so dort steht und ma kommt hin oder sonst irgendwas,dann fängste meistens an zu rollen,dann langsam imm er mehr bis es umkippt,dann strefts an der Wand entlang,macht n  Lack kaputt,die Wand auch usw;wenn man dieses Rollen allerdings sofort unterbindet,in dem man vielleicht die Bremse von nem Gummi gezogen lässt dann passiert das nicht

----------


## pAz

weist du warum er sich nicht auskennt?

weil ich die frage gestellt habe,danke für die antw.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

oh man bin ich doof 
bin am Freitag ja auch aus 2m auf Kopf gefallen(am Wallride des Vorderrad weggeschmiert),ohne Helm wär ich putt gewesen

----------


## Haiflyer

> ohohohoho herr klugscheisser....
> 
> das behebt das problem, schafft es aber nicht aus der welt.


tja dann kauf dir hope. da gibts sowas ned.
falls du das nicht willst musst du dich damit beknügen das problem zu lösen und nicht aus der welt zu schaffen.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> beknügen


  sorry haiflyer, habs aba irgendwie grad lustig gfunden  ich weiß, war eh beabsichtigt

----------


## Trash Monkey

Endlich isser da! Natürlich is des Bike noch nich fertig aufgebaut... ändert sich noch einiges, aber hier der Zwischenstand

----------


## pAz

sattttt seit wann hast den?schon gfahren ned oder?

preis(per pm)foast im winter mal gaissi mit uns?

----------


## Trash Monkey

Sers! Hab ihn seit Sonntag! jetz fehlt noch Kurbeln und sonst nix... Saint! Hone bleiben am BigHit, Hab derweilen bis ich mir die Saint leisten kann, Kurbeln von der Arbeit geliehen bekommen...

----------


## Poison :)

feinfein...wird des bigshit leicht bald wieder aufbaut?

----------


## DA_TO

so dann will ich meins auch mal online stellen

----------


## Cove Rider

mit ner shiver gefällt mir des giant überhaupt ned. Da gehört einfach was dünneres, wie ne boxxer rein. Aber geschmacksache. Also rein optisch, technisch wirds bestimmt funzn

----------


## baxstar

da erkennt man aber viel auf deinem bild! 
naja... ich kenns ja... is eh net so sehenswert 
du wurst

----------


## exkremento

> naja... ich kenns ja... is eh net so sehenswert
> du wurst

----------


## fipsi_k

wegen dem dark cycle bashring...

wo hast denn den gekauft/bestellt? und was kostet er? 

.... damit ihr auch wisst was ich mein... 

www.darkcycles.com/rings.htm

----------


## Old Anonym

> wegen dem dark cycle bashring...
> 
> wo hast denn den gekauft/bestellt? und was kostet er? 
> 
> .... damit ihr auch wisst was ich mein... 
> 
> www.darkcycles.com/rings.htm


Oh sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde!
Ja is nen dark cycle! Hab ich direkt über die Homepage bestellt. Einfach ne eMail an die schreiben!

----------


## r4v3r

so jetzt kann ich mei Bike au mal Posten...
www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=660790

----------


## hanz

So will euch jetzt mal meine Bike für 2006 vorstellen

Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes 06 
Gabel: Boxxer Race 05
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Laufräder: Mavic 729D mit Alutech Naben und DT Speichen
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7
Vorbau: Hussefelt
Lenker: Hussefelt
Kurbel: Hussefelt
Kefü: Boxguide
Schaltwerk: Shimano 105
Kassette: Rennrad 
Sattel: Tioga Multicontrol XC

Bremsleitung würd noch durch den Rahmen verlegt!

schreibt bitte fleißig eure Meinung zum Bike!

Grüsse Hanz

----------


## hanz

Bild 2

----------


## hanz

Bild 3

----------


## hanz

Bild 4

----------


## hanz

Bild 5

----------


## Cove Rider

sehr geiles bike, bloß leider gefallen MIR persönlich die parts von truvativ ned so, vorallem die kettenführung, aber solange es taugt ist prima. SChaut sehr gut aus

----------


## pAz

sehr geil gefällt mir super!

nach meinem geschmack aufgebaut!

----------


## fahne

9/10

der sattel

----------


## Hogger

sehr schick.
find nur die sattelsütze weng fett.

----------


## wald-vollernter

schon nett.
nur ich versteh immer noch nicht wieso die boxxer jetz immer noch diese in meinen augen hässliche oberste brücke hat.
das war mit ein grund wieso ich jetz keine boxxer ride fahr.

----------


## Timo

in meinen augen schön leicht filigran also mehr als ok =)

bike ist sehr geil !
ist gesamtgewicht bekannt ?

N
a
t

----------


## rohloffman

very niceecht fein

----------


## slayer80

Extrem geiles Rad... würde nur die Gabel ändern... Innenleben rausschmeißen oder komplett tauschen... die Boxxer Team funzt um Welten besser als die Race.
Was für ne Größe ist der Rahmen?

----------


## MURMELTIER

also wie mein vorredner
vllt mojo tuning in die ride oder team
und vllt die schwarz lackieren .. das grau passt nicht zum rahmen
dann würde ich anstatt juicy 7 juicy 5 nehmen
reicht vollkommen aus 
diese einstellung der 7 braucht man nciht wirklich
dann vllt mehr holzfeller parts 

schaltung ist perfekte wahl ^^
rahmen farbe a bissel zu schlicht
aber es geht mit dem orangenen zonenschein
vllt bei der kefü ne orangene rolle
das wäre so ein kontrast 
damit das zonenscheinlogo nicht so verloren vorkommt
und dann vorne nachdem du die boxxer schwarz gemacht hättest orangene sticker :P

sonst ist das bike top
ist die geo genau auf deine maße??
also hast du es direkt bei zonenschein gekauft oder woanders??

ich sag ma    8 / 10

----------


## Haiflyer

stütze is nix
truvativ is nix
sattel is nix
ansonsten schönes radel

----------


## hanz

Danke erstmal für die Antworten

Es wiegt so ca.20-21 kg

@Brücke: hatte vorher die flache Brücke, für die war aber das Steuerrohr zu lang. Deswegen hab ich jetzt die hohe Brücke.

Wegen der Farbe: Es kommen sicherlich hier und da noch ein paar Aufkleber dran.

----------


## TrailstaR

ich finds geil , aber dass des so schwer sein soll?

----------


## ykcor

find ich richtig geil, das rad! von technischer seite würd ich aber ne hochwertigere boxxer nehmen.

----------


## Timo

ich glaub die reicht absolut aus, wenn man die schön herrichtet funzt die gabel unglaublich gut !!

N
a
t

----------


## colophonius

Ui!

Ist doch bestimmt schon eins mit der "neuen" Wippe, oder?  (ich geh davon aus - ich seh keinen Unterschied, weil ich nicht weiter eingeweiht bin)

Ist ein Zonenschein und bekommt schon allein deshalb von mir 10/10, da ist der Rest vollkommen egal

----------


## MURMELTIER

ist das bike nun auf deine körpergröße angepasst oder hast du einfach eins vom ständer genommen??

----------


## hanz

is Größe M, passt mir eigentlich ganz gut, bin 1,78m.
Hab den Rahmen über Bikeparts-online bestellt.

----------


## Konfusius

schaut ja eigentlich ganz fähig aus, aber die sattelstützendurchmesser bei zonenschein find ich persönlich etwas eigenwillig und vorallem absolut(!) unnötig. 
sattel und ss verhauen meiner meinung nach die optik leider total...

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ss ja, aber wiso der sattel?

----------


## fahne

zu fett, zu schwer, zu ugly  

edit: ich hab was vergessen: zu unnötig, is ja kein dropper

----------


## pagey

feines radl...stütze is natürlich gewöhnunsbedürftig aber des is eigentlich unwichtig bei so nem radl...und der kleine tioga sattel is eh guad...

----------


## exkremento

> ich finds geil , aber dass des so schwer sein soll?


was ist denn dran schwer du ei? -gesundes standardgewicht.. mehr nicht..
-mir persönlich gefällt´s nicht unbedingt.. -diese meinung trifft aber bei mir auf 99% aller anderen bikes auch zu... ich weiss echt nicht, ob ich die dinger so "hochnässig" betrachte, ..(ohne grosses hintergrundwissen) urteile ich sehr abwertend über fast alle bergabräder, die man bei uns so bestaunen kann...
wie auch immer.. wie schon erwähnt.. vermittelt mir die sattelstütze den eindruck eines tumorartigen geschwürs, unter dem die sonst "interessante" konstruktion gewaltig zu leiden hat.. -in kombi mit dem sattel eine mächtig grausige darbietung...
doch wer weiss.. vielleicht ist´s ja dennoch ein klasses radl, mit dem es sich super fahren lässt (auch wenn mir persönlich die truvativ parts gewaltig die lust am fahren schon im vorhinein versauen würden) ..wer weiss
(dass jedoch heutzutage die technik soweit ausgereift sein müsste, dass jedes dieser hochwertigen geräte ein gewisses mass an qualität und zuverlässigkeit mit sich bringen sollte,
müsste eigentlich mittlerweile standard sein (was leider jedoch bis zum heutigen tage nicht der fall ist, -wage ich jetzt mal so spontan zu behaupten, ohne grossartig darüber nachgedacht zu haben)
wie auch immer... was ich damit sagen wollte ist dass (für mich persönlich) die optik des gefährts auf jeden fall eine gewaltige rolle spielt (das die quali, bzw die funktion des fahrrades meiner vorstellung top ist, davon gehe ich mehr oder weniger automatisch aus... also irgendwie eine selbstverständlichkeit wenn ich das so sagen darf...-sprich das ganze dreht sich dann (zumindest bei mir) nur mehr um die attraktivität des produktes, und sonst nix... (wobei ich auch natürlich einen gewissen wert auf eine gepflegte geometrie lege, aber dass ist dann wieder ein anderes thema...)

----------


## Gravedigger

lol wo sind nur die beiden anderen Seiten hin 


Übrigens: schönes bike. Sattelstütze wäre mir auch zu fett, aber ist ja egal.

----------


## dolcho

zensur  

an der sattelstütze wird er nix ändern können.
auch nichtz dicker als die rohre na fox40

----------


## robert

Doch auf Wunsch gibts das Fully mit "normalen" Sattelrohrdurchmesser

----------


## fahne

auf der eurobike stand ja eins mit 40 rum und sah meiner meinung nach ziemlich nett aus!

----------


## dolcho

achso.
ich sehs immer nur mit den Prügeln  

irgendeiner von den "Zonenscheinern" muss sich wohl mal ne normale Stützte eingeführt haben

----------


## nik

schick!
meins ist auch bald fertig. es fehlt noch innenlager, Steuersatz und HR Felge.





aufgebaut wirds dann wie folgt:

VR: Marzocchi qr2o | DT Comp. 2.0-1.8 mit Prolock | mavic d321 | Schwalbe standart | Michelin c16 2.5
HR: Ringlé lawhill 12x135mm | DT Comp. 2.0-1.8 mit Prolock | mavic ex721 | Schwalbe standart | Maxxis Highroller 2.5
Bremssystem : Hayes HFX 9 HD 2006 8" Scheiben mit Trickstuff performance Belägen
Steuersatz: FSA the pig dh Pro Steelset
Kockpit: Syntace Superforce | Syntace Vector DH | Syntace moto
Schaltung: XT '03 Schaltwerk | LX Hebel ohne Anzeige
Kasette: Shimano Ultegra
Kette: Rohloff SLT-99
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Sattelstütze und -Klemme: Zonenschein 42mm
Sattel: Selle italia Flite mit Titanstreben
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe Team DH 73 x 118
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 2005 inkl. 42er KB
Pedale: Tioga SFMX pro
Dämpfer: DHX 5.0 222mm 450er Feder
Gabel: 888r 2004 

@ fahne
/das was auf der Eurobike stand war das vom Michael Schnell

und Geometrieänderungen sowie anderer Sattelrohrdurchmesser geht alles auf Wunsch...
-> contact a-t zonenschein dot de 

viele Grüße
nik
-----------------------------
www.wheels-over-frankfurt.de

----------


## Lordz

lässig des heisst du kannst auch einen 40 durchmesser haben . oder halt a klanere ! des heisst die werden auf wunsch angefertigt !

Lange Wartezeiten ?
Preis ?

----------


## Lordz

i mein zb 30er durchmesser

----------


## slayer80

Wie fühlen sich die Dinger eigentlich an, eher progressiv oder linear?

----------


## seine Dudeheit

> lässig des heisst du kannst auch einen 40 durchmesser haben . oder halt a klanere ! des heisst die werden auf wunsch angefertigt


beim archi kann auf wunsch auch ein sitzrohr mit geringrem durchmesser verbaut werden.
beim leo aus konstruktiven gründen nicht.

preise guckst du >> www.zonenschein.de

----------


## Hailight

So dann wolln wir mal: 
Mit dem hier habe ich angefangen: guenstig gekauft, fuer mehr verkauft, wog eine halbe tonne aber unkaputtbar: 
2004 Norco Manik, DJ III, Mag 30 rear


so inzwischen habe ich dank Ebay fuer wenig geld ein bischen upgraden koennen     

2002er Balfa BB7 mit Vanilla RC und Junior Ts

 



Kann Kritik vertragen, ich weiss das die Junior Ts ein bischen kurz sind. Es ist auch nicht gerade ein leichtbau, liegt schon bei 45lbs... 
Ich mags trotzdem, super plush travel, kein Vergleich zu den Stinky's die meine Kumpels fahren.

Ach so, ganz vergessen: Ich fahre so ziemlich alles mit dem BB7, Urban ist nicht so optimal, aber von Singletrails ueber Downhill zu Dirtjumps und Drops geht alles. Der hoechste drop den ich bis jetzt gelanded habe liegt aber nur bei 7 foot .
Wert: 
Norco Manik ca 500 Euronen (750 $ can)
BB7 ca 1400 Teuros (1800 american $ bzw 2000 $ can), hab aber viel viel weniger bezahlt, ich liebe ebay!


Viele Gruesse
Max Lutz

----------


## fahne

das balfa is schnieke, aber der sattel und die felgen...  

und zu junior t...ich glaub nich, dass die zu kurz is, das sieht schon recht vernünftig aus und die boxxers sind ja auch nich unbedingt viel länger

----------


## Basscommander

Hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder von meinem Hobel...

Grüße!

Der Mo

----------


## fahne

dein wagen sieht einfach jut aus!

aber sind die gwinde in den griffen schon ausgenudelt?
ich muss mir da ma neue schräubchen besorgen

----------


## Basscommander

Servus!

Danke!

Nein... sind sie (noch) nicht. 
Hab sie aber auch grade so fest angezogen, dass sich die griffe net verdrehen.

Der Mo

----------


## LOLO

hab nur eins mit mir drauf...verzeihung

----------


## Poison :)

ein sunday  

alle info´s bitte  

fahrbericht?
woher?
preis?
....

lg thx

----------


## Cru Jones

mein neuster Hobel

----------


## fahne

sehr schön! gefällt...

aber musste dafür das chameleon sterben?(sie so nach den teilen aus...aber selbst wenn  )

----------


## Cru Jones

Nein, das Chameleon existiert noch, das wäre es mir nicht wert gewesen.

----------


## Cove Rider

dh/fr/dirt cove: www.pinkbike.com/photo/733176/
dirt dmr: www.pinkbike.com/photo/733164/

----------


## fahne

> dh/fr/dirt cove


beste felgen auf welt man!

----------


## Cove Rider

wie meinst? sind echt klasse die teile

----------


## fahne

ich mein, dass diese silbernen felgen(deren bezeichnung ich momentan nich kenn da ich mich im wirrwar der mavic felgen immer gut verirre) ziemlich schey sind(hab ja selber 2 davon in silber und eine in CD)

----------


## fahne

> das Chameleon existiert noch


haste davon vllt mal ein aktuelles bild? ich mag den rahmen irgendwie, aber die wartezeiten sind ja hart

----------


## Cru Jones

Es sieht immer noch ziemlich genau so aus:

----------


## pagey

und es is defintiv des leichteste 4X radl dassi je ghoben hab   optisch auch a traum !

----------


## TrailstaR

Welche Größe is das beim Blur?

----------


## fahne

> Welche Größe is das beim Chameleon

----------


## Cru Jones

beide m

----------


## Tobias

des Chameleon interessiert mich auch... weil mei Azonic Saber reisst scho wieder - jetzt reichts ma schön langsam mid meine Touren-/Endurofullies... hat noch nie eines länger als 1 Saison gehalten 

und wenn sich der Haarriß den ich da bei mir sehe als solcher bestätigen sollte, dann steig´ i endgültig auf Hartteil um.

wie groß bist du Tazer? bei welcher Beinlänge? 
ich bin 182cm und möcht´ des Chameleon wenn dann scho in M (16") haben und ned größer... wäre halt (auch) zum bergauffahren - und ned daß mir da bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze der Sitzwinkel zu flach wird...

----------


## Cru Jones

Bin etwa 184, Beinlänge weiss ich nicht genau. Zum bergauffahren musst dann schon dei Sattelstütze voll ausfahren, aber dann geht es ganz gut, der Sitzwinkel ist normal.

----------


## Tobias

i befürcht´ halt einfach daß ma mid ganz ausgefahrener Stütze scho fast zu weit überm Hinterradl sitzt - also mid dem Verstellbereich des Sattels trotzdem nimma über die Pedalachse kommt...

----------


## Cru Jones

wo man sitzt ist ja bei jeder Rahmengrösse das gleiche, gleiche Kettenstrebenlänge, gleicher Sitzwinkel (71.7°), das ist also völlig egal, welche Grösse und vollkommen im normalen Bereich.

----------


## Tyrolens

Sehr schön, die Santas. 
Wie bist du denn mit dem Blur LT Hinterbau zufrieden? Der kurze Vorbau macht keine Probleme?
Und wieviel wiegt noch mal der Chameleon Rahmen?

----------


## Cru Jones

Das ist ein Blur 4X, nicht ein LT. Bin mit dem Hinterbau sehr zufrieden, wippt bergauf wirklich kaum (selbst im Wiegetritt sind es am Dämpfer nur ca. 3-4mm). Wieso soll der Vorbau Probleme machen? Klar, für optimalen Druck auf dem Pedal wäre vielleicht ein längerer besser, aber es geht auch so ganz gut bergauf.
Der Chameleon Rahmen wiegt knapp unter 2 Kg.

----------


## pagey

@basscommander: wie siehts beim felt mit dem lenkwinkel aus?..der sieht auf den meisten fotos so furchtbar steil aus...war auch noch vor kurzem auf der suche nach dem rahmen aber...die lackierung find ich extreeeeeem gelungen !

----------


## Tyrolens

Ah, dann hat das 4X nun auch dieses dezente Gusset am Steuer-/Ober-/Unterrohr.

Vorbaulänge ist natürlich eine Frage des Geschmackes. Ich dachte, dass der kurze Vorbau vielleicht zu wenig Druck auf´s Vorderrad bringt.

----------


## Cove Rider

echt sehr sehr geiles 4x hardtail. Richtig richtig nice des teil.

----------


## dhracer

Wenn du das Blur nur für XC/*Enduro* brauchen würdest, zu welcher Grösse würdest du dann greifen? Immer noch ein M oder doch zu einem L?

----------


## Cru Jones

Bin noch kein L gefahren, kommt natürlich auch auf die Vorlieben an. Ich bin auch schon lange nicht mehr auf einem normalen XC-Bike gefahren, aber besonders kurz kommt mir auch das M nicht vor. für mich persönlich würde ich also das M nehmen mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau.

----------


## incredibledave

meins. muss als allrounder herhalten. also touren, treppen springen und spass haben 



fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showp...222845&cat=500

----------


## Dirtjumper III

Meins des zZ für den Winter "umgebaut" wurde  

i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...r/DSC01564.jpg

----------


## Timo

naja ich kann ja auhc mal kurz eines posten ^^ entshculdigung für die quali, is mit handy gemacht worden. ich poste später besere picz..



N
a
t

----------


## fahne

sehr schön! eine silberne mrp wär ja noch das i-tüpfelchen

----------


## Timo

hehe, danke !hätte ja noch die E13 aba die kommt entweder ans nächste bike oder wird verkauft, genauso wie das giant xDNat

----------


## Cove Rider

ein traumracebike 
wirklich supergeil von der optik...

----------


## BA-Andi

hehe, tazer, des chameleon is echt ein traum, bin bis heut no begeistert wie a radl so leicht sein kann, bin no nie sonst auf was so leichtem gesessen 

dei neues blur is auch sehr fein, bist damit auch shcon dirt oder ähnliches gefahren ? würd mich interessieren wies sich da verhält....

----------


## radical_rob

so nun auch mal meine hobel nach ein paar updates:

----------


## fahne

azonic: top alder

papprad: hahahaha der sattel

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

der Sattel am Hardtail iss des Beste 
Und ohne Kette fährt sichs auch schlecht.
Aber ansonsten passts eigentlich eh.

----------


## radical_rob

ist eben komplett low-budget das hardttail .
der banana-sattel ist durch einen ritt im sitzen durchs steinfeld in solling entstanden

----------


## fahne

> Und ohne Kette fährt sichs auch schlecht


na hast du ne ahnung

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

ja ich weiß,dass manche BMXer auch ohne Kette derb abgehen

----------


## fahne

ne so meinte ich das nich, wollt nur sagen, dass ich ma ohne kette dirten war und das mit einem schönen starthügel auch ganz gut geht

----------


## Basscommander

Tja, was soll ich zu den beiden Hobeln sagen...

Das Azonic is scho geil...

Wheeler mocht ich noch nie...

Der Mo

----------


## Dr. Dollar

irgendwie sieht es aus als hätte er an beiden rädern vorne ein 24' laufrad....

----------


## LOLO

perspektive...hast schon mal ne mavic in 24" geshen?

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ja ne, ich weis eh dass es 26' sind, aber es schaut schon aus als wären es 24'. auf allen 3 bildern nämlich.

ich glaub ned dass jeman auf nem dh-ler hinten 26' und vorne 24' fährt

----------


## exkremento

das azonic ist wunderschön, das wheeler hässlich wie die nacht.. sollte es wen interessieren

----------


## pAz

du vertrittst meine meinung

----------


## radical_rob

ich reiche mal ne teileliste nach: kann meinen ersten post leider nicht merh editieren:
rahmen: azonic recoil 16 zoll (215mm)
dämpfer: romic 228 mm 
gabel: 888 mit risse brücken
steuersatz: da bomb x 10 
lenker: syntace vector lowrider, oury griffe
bremsen: louise fr 210, gustav m 190
kurbeln: shimano lx, tioga pedale
schaltung: x.9 shifter, x.7 schaltwerk
sattel: flite titanium
kassette: dura ace
kette: sram powerlink
hinterrad: atomlab nabe, d321 felge
vorderrad ex 721, veltec dh
vorbau: Funn 888 integrated

----------


## gigo

hi,

wie beißt denn deine louise vorne so? Hab die gleiche und bin total unzufrieden. quietschen tut sie auch wie blöd...

----------


## psychorad!cal

hallo leute,entlich ist es meins   fotos des ganzen bikes gibts demnächst mit partlist,war heute rocken und es fährt sich einfach göttlich.

----------


## radical_rob

naja total unzufrieden bin ich nicht, allerdings könnten sie ruhig eine spur besser beissen (ca. 70 kg mit ausrüstung). fading hingegen konnte ich noch nicht feststellen.

----------


## Tobias

wo hast du das Sunday her?ist deines schon ein 06er?

----------


## psychorad!cal

es ist ein 05 factory,war ein direkt import.

----------


## Poison :)

mein "neues" giant...
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=447429

kommt bald ne boxxer 06...sonnst ein traum

----------


## slayer80

Dein Azonic find ich auch killergeil... Geometrie scheint mit dem 228er-Dämpfer auch zu stimmen, sieht mal nicht mehr so hochbeinig aus. Und am Sattel schlägt nix an? Das sieht irgendwie etwas knapp aus... hier übrigens mal ein Update von meinem Schwinn (Sattelhöhe hab ich ohne Feder eingestellt, beim Durchschlag sind noch ca. 5 mm Platz).
Erstmal die technischen Daten:

-2001er Schwinn Straight 8
-Fox Vanilla RC in 222 mm (70er Hub), auf den flachen Dämpferplatten ergibt das 370 mm Tretlagerhöhe und 220 mm Federweg, 400er Feder, Druckstufe so halb zu
-Shiver 02 (neue Führungsbuchsen, 100 mm Ölstand, 10W, Originalfedern)
-Selle Italia-Billigsattel 
-XTR-DH-Kurbeln (ca. 99), 113er Innenlager, modifizierter Middleburn-Spider (innen 2 mm weggefräst)
-XTR-DH-Innenlager
-Travativ Boxguide für ICMS (verschraubung modifiziert), auf ICMS-Adapter meiner alten Gizmo geschraubt
-38er FSA-Blatt, hinten 11-28er 8-fach XT-Kassette
-Radidfire-Hebel
-hinten Hadley-Nabe, Sapim Stron-Speichen (Antrieb) und DT-Champion (2.0-1.8-2.0) bremsseitig. (mir hat's früher immer die Antriebsseite verrissen (Speichen stehen in spitzerem Winkel und sind stärker gespannt) auf Sun Intense MAG 30-Felge
-vorne QR20-Plus-Nabe mit Sun Singletrack, DT-Alpine3-Speichen
-92er XT-Schaltwerk (alle anderen sind auseineandergeflogen, das ist bestimmt schon am 8. oder 9ten Bike dran)
-FSA The PIG DH-Steuersatz
-Holzfeller-Vobau (60 mm), Holzfeller Lenker
-Vorne Gustl-Bremse (190er Scheibe), hinten Hayes HFX 9 mit 203er Scheibe
-Bergamont-Pedale, allerdings nur im Schnee, prinzipiell bin ich Click-Fetischist und fahre 636er bzw. 646er-Pedale.
-Den runtergerotzten High-Roller 2.5 hinten hab ich nur zum runterrotzen drauf, vorne ist ein Michelin C16 in 2.5 montiert, aber ich empfinde ihn als etwas träge und schwerfällig und werde die nächste Rennsaison entweder auf C16 in 2.2 oder wieder High-Roller in 2.5 unterwegs sein.

Gewicht war letzte Saison 19.8, dürfte mit den neuen Teilen  jedoch auf 20.4 angewachsen sein... vor allem das Hinterad ist fetter geworden, früher war ne Vuelata Excalibur drin, die war aber gleich im Ar...

Der Rahmen hat übrigens mal dem Joga gehört. 

Demnächst kommt noch ne Fox 40 RC2 rein, und die Außenhüllen werden durch Phobia Pearlz ersetzt.

----------


## Poison :)

warst du mit dem mal in schladming?

----------


## Tobias

aso ein 05er...

ich hab´ mir mein 06er schon im Oktober bestellt - seit Mitte November im Wochenrythmus Liefertermin verschoben, drum hab´ ich jetzt drauf gesch*****

bin zwar scho a bissi ins Sunday verliebt - bin aber jetzt a Vernunftehe mid einem Haro DHR eingegangen

----------


## slayer80

nö, war noch nie in Schladming (bin a Biefge). Wieso, fährt da nochmal so eins rum?
Könnte sein, daß das der Joga war, der hatte den Rahmen bis Juli 05.

----------


## Poison :)

hab auf jeden fall so eins dort gsehn...sehr geil!
(wenn ich mich ned täusch mit shiver...)

lg

----------


## mankra

Dürfen Mopedn auch gepostet werden?
Hätte fast Dieselbe.



> mein neues spielzeug


Dürfte auch ne CRF250 2007-2009 sein.

----------


## Judge

> Dürfen Mopedn auch gepostet werden?
> Hätte fast Dieselbe.
> 
> Dürfte auch ne CRF250 2007-2009 sein.


ne net ganz:P CRF 450 2005 :Big Grin:

----------


## Marvin Tille

uff sowas mit 14, ich kann mir _noch_ nicht mal nen Führerschein dafür leisten   :Crazy: 
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil  :Way To Go:  den wirst sicher haben

----------


## mankra

Dafür gibts keinen FS.

450er.....Respekt, wäre mir zu böse.

----------


## Judge

> Dafür gibts keinen FS.
> 
> 450er.....Respekt, wäre mir zu böse.


nja böse isses aber so schlimm auch wieder net. ich komm gut mit zurecht :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Gut, ich bin jetzt in 2 Jahren nur 55h gefahren und dabei meist Enduro. 
Meine 250er ist bißerl vom Vorbesitzer getuned worden. Reicht mir massig aus, reize ich selten aus.
Bin jetzt aber am Überlegen, eine 450er 4T oder 300er 2T als reine Enduro dazuzunehmen. Mit der großen Schwungscheibe ist die 450er Enduro auch zahmer, als ne 450er MX

----------


## LePierre

ich lass mal kurz den neid aus mir sprechen:

ich hasse kinder denen alles in den hintern geschoben wird... mit 14 hab ich mir durch zeitung austragen ein bmx holen koennen.

aber hey, glueckwunsch. hoffe du weisst das  zu schaetzen...

wennwir schon bei motorisiert sind haett ich ein pitbike anzubieten  :Wink:  fotos folgen...

----------


## Savage

Sooooo endlich is es fertig  :Big Grin:  :Cool: 
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-4232.html



und hier noch eins mit dem daily driver
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-4232.html

----------


## Judge

> ich lass mal kurz den neid aus mir sprechen:
> 
> ich hasse kinder denen alles in den hintern geschoben wird... mit 14 hab ich mir durch zeitung austragen ein bmx holen koennen.


so und ich hab bisjetzt die ganzen sommerferien gearbeitet und mein altes motorrad verkauft und mein ganzes erspartes seit dem winter dafür ausgegeben. ich hasse leute die scheisse über einen reden ohne jemanden zu kennen.

----------


## willi

@Judge

Ich kann nur sagen genieße das Leben das dir ermöglicht wird und ich gönne es dir.

Aber dein Gaint und das Motorrad kannst du dir nicht über die Sommerferien "erarbeitet" haben. Außer du hast mit 10 Jahren schon im Bergbau gearbeitet :Big Grin: . Vergiss nicht das es genug Leute gibt, für die so ein Bike und so ein Motorrad fast ein halber Jahreslohn ist(hab keine Ahnung was so ein Motorrad kostet?).

Man muss immer aus der Sicht und Lebensweise von anderen Denken um zu verstehen wie es gemeint ist.

mfg,willi

----------


## Ruben

Egal, was man für eine background hat, die wichtigste sache ist, dinge zu schätzen, sonst wird das leben bald mal unbefriedigend, egal wie viel kohle man hat!

Liebe Grüße!

Ruben

----------


## grisch

> so und ich hab bisjetzt die ganzen sommerferien gearbeitet und mein altes motorrad verkauft und mein ganzes erspartes seit dem winter dafür ausgegeben. ich hasse leute die scheisse über einen reden ohne jemanden zu kennen.


Ohhh, wie schlimm, du musstest deinn altes MOTORRAD verkaufen!! Die Welt ist so grausam  :Wink:

----------


## Lordz

Och ... 

lasst ihn doch , man is ja nur einmal jung oder  ?
und wenn die eltern es ihm sponsorn , mein gott , is ja auch egal oder ?

Viel spass damit , tua da net weh ! :Mrgreen:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich würd mich eher gut mit ihm befreunden, vllt. kriegts dann auch mal a palletn rocksta oder sowas gesponsert...

----------


## Judge

> @Judge
> 
>  Vergiss nicht das es genug Leute gibt, für die so ein Bike und so ein Motorrad fast ein halber Jahreslohn ist(hab keine Ahnung was so ein Motorrad kostet?).
> 
> mfg,willi


hm 2100€ und für 1200€ hab ich mein altes verkauft:P

----------


## mankra

Ich hab gestern bei Ebay eine 2007er CRF 450 für 2000,- ersteigert (hab eigentlich nur Spaßhalber ein Gebot abgegeben), bin gespannt, wies beieinander ist. Zur Not dients als Ersatzteilträger für meine 250er.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Ist immer gut spaßeshalber mal 2000€ auszugeben  :Big Grin: 
Wenn es dann soweit ist wollen wir Bilder sehen  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Ich hab gestern bei Ebay eine 2007er CRF 450 für 2000,- ersteigert (hab eigentlich nur Spaßhalber ein Gebot abgegeben), bin gespannt, wies beieinander ist. Zur Not dients als Ersatzteilträger für meine 250er.


etz kannst mim judge mithalten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marvin Tille

Bin seit gestern Besitzer eines neuen Bikes
fotos.mtb-news.de/p/714941
Nur noch Sattelstütze kürzen, Kurbeln gegen XT oder ähnliches tauschen und Pedale gegen leichtere dann ist es erst einmal (fast) fertig, da kein Geld für ne Solo-Air Einheit oder eine Reba vorhanden ist.  :Embarrassment: 

Bis jetzt fährt es sich schon echt geil !

----------


## mankra

> Ist immer gut spaßeshalber mal 2000€ auszugeben 
> Wenn es dann soweit ist wollen wir Bilder sehen


Es ist nicht wirklich ausgegeben, nur anders geparkt.
Wenn ich diese nächstes Jahr weitergeb, bekomme ich das locker wieder raus (oder sogar bißerl mehr).
Ich probiers jetzt einfach mal.
Bin am Wochenende hier mitgefahren:
www.kaolinwerkrennen.at/
Da war ich mit der 250er schon am Limit bei manchen Auffahrten, half nurmehr Vollgas und schleifende Kupplung, damit die Drehzahl oben bleibt.
Jetzt möcht ich die 450er 4T und nächsten Samstag gibts Husaberg Testmöglichkeit in Nagy, mal ne 300er 2T probieren.

Eigentlich sind wir ziemlich OffTopic hier, gehört eigentlich in den Mopedthread verschoben.

----------


## Loki

mal nen bild des bikes meiner frau:




geplant sind neue laufräder, neue gabel (hätt da gerne was im tausch) und nachvollziehbar sattel, pedale, vorbau und lenker

----------


## smOoh

Update von meinem Big Air

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...o=6903&cat=503

----------


## Sethimus

> mal nen bild des bikes meiner frau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geplant sind neue laufräder, neue gabel (hätt da gerne was im tausch) und nachvollziehbar sattel, pedale, vorbau und lenker


holy steep head angle batman...

----------


## Loki

> holy steep head angle batman...


???

wird unter belastung derbst flach  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

> ???
> 
> wird unter belastung derbst flach


kennst du die uralte batman tv serie nicht?

----------


## degoe

Mein Nox Startrack Team bike 2010,

----------


## Loki

> kennst du die uralte batman tv serie nicht?


doch schon, hab die immer weggezappt, weil die so albern war... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

> doch schon, hab die immer weggezappt, weil die so albern war...





> Robin, in particular, was especially well known for saying "Holy (insert), Batman!" whenever he encountered something startling.


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman_%28TV_series%29

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

So, die Hütte is endlich fertig! Sofort die Mischmaschine verkauft und wieda a DH Maschine gekauf!

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

richtig geil  :Way To Go:

----------


## DarkSecret

Aber richtig nice  :Smile:

----------


## annihilator

kurbel, kettenblatt, lenker usw. sieht aus wie aus resten zusammengestrickt.

----------


## FROST

fotos.mtb-news.de/p/737209

dete is meinz

----------


## pAz

meins mit neuer gabel:
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2499.html

----------


## Lordz

dr kashima ?

Merkt man unterschiede ?

----------


## pAz

jop kashima.

was ich bisher merke:

-gabel is deutlich straffer als meine 2010er 40. (natürlich mit der selben feder)
heißt sie hat von haus aus etwas mehr dämpfung was mir sehr zusagt.

-gabel ist nach 2 tagen fahren schon deutlich besser eingefahren als meine "alte" nach weit mehr ausfahrten.

und (  :Wink:  ): beschichtung dürft wirklich weniger reibung haben als die alte, brücken rutschten bei mir nach durschlägen beim roadgap in saalbach gerne mal 1-2mm nach unten.

mit carbonpaste und etwas mehr drehmoment dürfts nun passen.
(vielleicht liegts daran,dass ich noch die alten brücken hab weil ich die neuen mit dem schaft genau aufs neue bike anpassen will)

----------


## muzzLe

hübsch  :Smile:  ...

na hoffentlich ist die dämpfung bei der 2011er OEM-40ys die selbe ... hatte nämlich riesen angst, dass sie so unterdämpft sein wird wie die bisherigen modelle  :Frown:  ... wie groß is denn der unterschied? ... wie "deutlich straffer" ist sie denn? ...... bah jez freu ich mich schon aufs neue radl  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## pAz

kann auch sein dass sie einfach noch etwas "zacher" geht als die alte oder ich bilds mir nur ein.

bin ca. 4/22 klicks lowspeed, 6 (oder 8)/22 klicks highspeed gfahren und mir kams ähnlich vor wie bei der alten mit 10 low und 11 oder 12 high (wenn ich mich ned schon wieder täusch  :Wink:  )

----------


## muzzLe

hehe d.h. du fährst sie eh quasi offen ^^ ... gut zu hören, dass da noch so viel spielraum zum "zudrehn" is  :Smile:  ... fährst du die standard feder?

----------


## pAz

ne ne grüne bei 74kg nackt, also eher straff, deswegen auch kaum zu.
nur konnt ich bei der alten drehen was ich will und sie schlug bei der grünen ständig durch, auch ohne sprünge!

----------


## muzzLe

bei den titanfedern is die grüne eh die härteste oder? ... ich hab so ~72kg ... hab mir auch dacht dass ich mir die grüne reinhaun werd ... ich schätz die standard is viel zu weich ...... jep, davon hab ich gehört, dass man die früher zudrehen konnte wie man wollte, sie aber trotzdem dauernd durchgeschlagen hat, auch ohne harten landungen undso

----------


## Poison :)

> kann auch sein dass sie einfach noch etwas "zacher" geht als die alte oder ich bilds mir nur ein.
> 
> bin ca. 4/22 klicks lowspeed, 6 (oder 8)/22 klicks highspeed gfahren und mir kams ähnlich vor wie bei der alten mit 10 low und 11 oder 12 high (wenn ich mich ned schon wieder täusch  )


hat die neue 22 klicks? bisher warens ja 16 oder?

meine liegt noch im karton  :Lol:

----------


## pAz

weiß garnicht obs die gelbe auch in titan gibt, glaub aber schon.
grüne dürft bei 72kg grad schon gehen wenn mans eher straff mag und´hald eher offen fährt.
mir war die blaue viel zu weich!

die alte hatte 18 klicks glaub ich

----------


## Red

So was dickes schwarz-goldenes würde auch gut an meinen nächsten Hobel passen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

mal die neue kiste vorabversion...

die tage sollte alles dann da sein...

fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...m/trans450.jpg

----------


## xxFRESHxx

fehlt noch das blaulicht, oder?  :Busted: 
technisch top  :Way To Go:

----------


## stephan-

> mal die neue kiste vorabversion...
> 
> die tage sollte alles dann da sein...
> 
> fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...m/trans450.jpg


Seh ich das richtig, dass die ein Taper-Steuerrohr verbauen?  :EEK!:

----------


## muzzLe

jep ... oben is nur ein (kA wies genau heißt) drop-in cane creek lager drin ... ins steuerrohr ist genau die form vom lager reingedreht und keine steuersatzhülse wird benötigt

----------


## stephan-

Versteh so einen Humbug nicht. 1.5 Steuerrohr und gut ist. Wer da will, der kann eine 1.5er Gabel fahren, alle anderen können 1 1/8" fahren bzw. sogar LW-Reduziersteuersätze einbauen - so hat man die maximalen Möglichkeiten bei guter Stabilität.
Keine Ahnung was diese 20353468 Möglichkeiten sollen.. aber ist ja genau der selbe Rotz bei 83mm Innenlager bzw. dem nun aufkommenden Pressfitkrams, 150er Hinterbauten und so weiter..
Damit ist das TR450 von der Liste der potentiellen Rahmen jedenfalls runter. Sowas gefällt mir nicht, wobei der Rahmen ansonsten wirklich sehr fein und durchdacht rüberkommt.
Leider muss man die Trends ja irgendwann mitmachen, nachdem nun auch Specialized eingeknickt ist und 83/150 verbaut. Gibt ja keine aktuellen DH Rahmen mehr ohne.. jedenfalls fällt mir keiner ein, vom Demo10 abgesehen.

----------


## muzzLe

also tapered steuerrohre mag ich auch nicht wirklich ... einfach weil man keine reduzierhülsen fahren kann. aber gegen eine gesunde 83/150 combo hab ich absolut nichts ... die für persönlich relevanten kurbeln gibts in 83mm, das selbe gilt für naben in 150mm ...

----------


## pAz

naben 150mm is standart seit jahren im dh bereich.
83er kurbeln könnts ruhig paar mehr geben (XT, SLX etc.)

----------


## Red

> LW-Reduziersteuersätze


Den wirst du beim Transition nicht brauchen. Und eine 1.5 Gabel, wozu in dem Rahmen??
Alle anständigen DH Gabeln haben 1 1/8".
Den Rahmen deshalb von der Liste zu streichen, naja, ich weiß ja nicht.

Übrigens, das Mondraker Summum hat ein 73mm Innenlager.

----------


## Cru Jones

Der Cane Creek Angleset lässt sich auch im Transition einbauen. Ich glaube, heutzutage macht eher ein 1.5-Steuerrohr keinen Sinn mehr, wer fährt überhaupt noch 1.5-Vorbauten?

----------


## stephan-

> naben 150mm is standart seit jahren im dh bereich.



Und was bringts? Ein vernünftig konstruierter 135mm Hinterbau ist auf keinen Fall weniger steif als ein 150mm Hinterbau. Zumindest nicht in dem Maße, dass man es a) als Hobbyfahrer überhaupt irgendwie merken würde und es b) technisch irgendwie relevant wäre.
Das sind lächerliche 15mm. Das ist einfach Marketing.
Das Demo gabs bis 2010 mit 135, das ist steif wie ein Brett. Es gibt, außer Marketing, keinen Grund auf einmal 150er Naben zu verbauen.




> Den wirst du beim Transition nicht brauchen. Und eine 1.5 Gabel, wozu in dem Rahmen??
> Alle anständigen DH Gabeln haben 1 1/8".
> Den Rahmen deshalb von der Liste zu streichen, naja, ich weiß ja nicht.
> 
> Übrigens, das Mondraker Summum hat ein 73mm Innenlager.


Mit den Gabeln hast du recht. Mir ging es vorallem um die Möglichkeiten eines 1.5 Steuerrohres (Stabil, große LW-Verstellmöglichkeit). Gestrichen ist er natürlich nicht, das war überformuliert.

Oh, na immerhin. Das wars dann aber auch schon, oder?

----------


## Mannie

vielleich hat specialized gewechselt weil langsam bekommt man keinen deemx LRS mehr in anderen massen als 150x12  :Smile: 

keine ahnung wird seine Gründe haben sonst würden die das nicht machen sowas zieht ja auch immer umrüstkosten nach sich weil die dämmlichen 15 mm wieder andere gestelle fürs schweißen brauchen und was weiß ich was sich da ändert bin da keine experte für

----------


## stephan-

> keine ahnung wird seine Gründe haben sonst würden die das nicht machen sowas zieht ja auch immer umrüstkosten nach sich weil die dämmlichen 15 mm wieder andere gestelle fürs schweißen brauchen *und was weiß ich was sich da ändert bin da keine experte für*


Das hättest du wohl nicht erwähnen müssen.  :Wink: 

Ich zitiere einen Teamfahrer "Der 150mm Hinterbau bringt keine Vorteile, aber der DH Markt hat ihn verlangt" - und das macht auch Sinn. Sie haben wegen dem Marketing gewechselt und wegen nichts anderem.  :Smile:

----------


## muzzLe

naja irg hat sich 150x12 einfach als standard im dh bereich durchgeführt. die 12mm steckachse is meines erachtens auch das gscheiteste.

die 135mm schraubachse (weiß ned wie das system genau heißt, bolt-on oderso) am demo is ja ein pfusch, wirklich vorteile hat man damit ja nicht ... man war angewiesen auf asymetrisch eingespeichte laufräder .. das system war wie beim schnellspanner offen (worin ich nicht so viel vertraun hätte wie in ein geschlossenes steckachsensystem) ... fersenfreiheit am hinterbau war einfach ein witz, sanchez ausm forum is deswegen die 83er kurbel mit adapter gefahrn.

durchs 83/150 ist man nicht mehr angewiesen auf asymethrisch eingespeichte laufräder .. zweitlaufradsätze müssen nicht mit dem rad gekauft/verkauft werden ... fersenfreiheit is besser ... auswahl an dh naben ist vernünftig ... und in steckachsen vertrau ich einfach mehr ...... ich find keinen nachteil beim umstieg auf 83/150.

ich weiß nur nicht sicher, ob ein pressfit lager drin is, oder ein pressfit adapter mit normalen lagerschalten ... wenn ein pressfitlager drin is, schrängt das die kurbelauswahl nämlich sehr ein. schließlich haben pressfitkurbeln kürzere achsen (da keine außenliegenden lagerschalen) .. und wer von euch hat schon eine 83mm pressfitkurbel gesehn ?  :Confused:  außer vllt bei der erstausstattung ..... einen pressfitadapter für normale lagerschalen in 83mm hab ich aftermarket auch noch ned gesehn :/

alles verwirrend

----------


## muzzLe

sie haben nicht nur aus marketinggründen den hinterbau gewechselt ... es wär nur dumm an etwas fest zu halten, was für einige vllt ein "nichtkaufgrund" ist .. wenn jemand seine teile übernehmen wollte und nur einen neuen rahmen kaufen wollt, hab ich oft gehört, dass das demo von der liste gefallen is, weil man einen neuen LRS und eine kurze kurbel gebraucht hat ... 73 mm tretlager sind ja auch schon fast eine ausnahme. es gab für specialized einfach keinen grund daran festzuhalten ... schon garnicht, wenn das rad sowieso neu konstruiert wird.

was sie marketingbedingt geändert haben war die steuerrohr länge ... 112mm statt 120mm ... laut marketing "damit man vorne tiefer kommt" ... absoluter schwachsinn, blödsinn sondergleichen ... das 2010 demo war schon tief genug .. und weil sie die schaftrohre der boxxer so kurz abschneiden kann man keine spacer unter die brücke geben (wies für steile strecken nötig wäre) ..... 2011 sind sie noch tiefer, weils laut spec die pros so haben wollten ... endeffekt ist, dass brendog eine hohe brücke fahrn muss, mit massig spacern drunter, einem relativ hohen vorbau (funn) + 30mm oder mehr rise am lenker ...

----------


## xxFRESHxx

so, gerade "fertig" geworden. übern winter wird sich noch einiges tun aber erst mal bin ich wieder mobil.

----------


## Philipp

Das Intense gefällt mir... einmal Intense immer Intense oder wie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephan-

M1 hat ausgedient?

----------


## xxFRESHxx

schaltauge ab und noch ein paar andere kleinigkeiten.
aber es hat sich den ruhestand redlich verdient und bekommt einen ehrenplatz an der wand.

----------


## Banshee-Driver

Mountain Cycle Shockwave 9.5
Manitou Swinger6 mit Akira Tuning/privat Tuning von 230mm auf 241mm einbaulänge aufgerüstet
Ca 240mm Federweg
135x12mm Steckachse
Steuerrohrlänge 129mm
Reifenbreite max 2.7 
73mm Tretlager
Steuerrohrlänge 129mm
Lenkwinkel bei 200mm DC gabel 67° 
Schwingenlänge 444mm !? laut werksangabe
2-fach einstellbarer Fork-stop
neue ausfallenden für die neue Bremsmomentabstützung


Partliste bis jetzt sieht folgendermaßen aus :

-Onza Ibex DH , Vorne Drahtreifen mit weicher Mischung , hinten faltreifen mit harter mischung
-VELTEC DH LAUFRÄDER ,FELGEN&NABEN
-AVID CODE 5 203MM VORN & HINTEN ( KOMMEN NOCH PERFORMANCE BELÄGE)
-MARZOCCHI SHIVER 2002 
-MANITOU SWINGER 6WAY AKIRA TUNING/PRIVAT TUNING AUFGEBOHRT VON 230 AUF 241MM LÄNGE
-BREMSMOMENTABSTÜTZUNG 2-FACH EINSTELLBAR
-RACE FACE DIABOLUS 73ER INNENLAGER
-RACE FACE DIABOLUS KURBELN
-36ER KETTENBLAT
-SRAM X-9 SCHALTUNG KOMPLETT 
-DABOMB SATTEL
-TRUVATIV BOXGUIDE KETTENFÜHRUNG

FOLGENDE TEILE liegen bereit
- INTENSE STICKY RUBBER FRO 2.7 IN 50ER HÄRTE
-SUNLINE GRIFFE
-E-13 KETTENFÜHRUNG (passt nicht weil iscg05 , hab iscg old )

----------


## klana_radikala

schaut ja garnicht mal so schlecht aus

hab die deemax verkauft und bin jetzt übern winter am ersatz lrs unterwegs bis ich wieder einen neuen hab

----------


## degoe

Der erste der beide Spielzeuge ist angekommen,und halbwegs aufgebaut. Warte noch auf einige neu teilen.Der zweite sollte in der kommende Woche da sein.

----------


## DarkSecret

Sieht gut aus,ist das schon die Dh version ?

----------


## annihilator

nein, die DH version hat keine verstellbare dämpferaufnahme vorne wie hinten.

DH version:
*klick*

----------


## degoe

Stimmt ,der Offizielle Dh Version kommt nur für Scott 11 Team rider,und einige ausgewählte Scott Fahrer. Aber die wippe bekomme ich schon noch,und dadurch hat meine dann auch 200mm Federweg.

----------


## annihilator

aber auch eine degressivere anlenkung, höheres tretlager und steilere winkel als der original DH... weil dadurch das man ohne adapter arbeitet ist der dämpfer weiter richtung unterrohr(progressiver), weiter vorne(flachere winkel, tieferes tretlager)...

----------


## degoe

also bleibt einigermaßen gleich,weil die Adaptern werden auch andere.Und der unterschied ist nicht viel im Vergleich mit der off. DH Voltage.

----------


## stephan-

Meine Karre aktuell. 

Die Tretlagerhöhe ist unfahrbar.  :EEK!: 
Werde nun Kassette, Schaltwerk und Kette abbauen. Spart Gewicht, macht das Rad schön leise. Treten geht eh nicht mehr.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

zuweiches setup?

ich fand das demo im vgl. zu meinem ex zumbi jetzt net so tief. das transition is wohl n stück höher. jetzt auch durch mein etwas strafferes setup is die kiste bisarl mehr aufgerichtet...

----------


## stephan-

Was für eine Höhe hatte dein Zumbi denn?
Also ich kenne kein DH Rad, was dermaßen tief ist.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich weiss nicht wieviel es bei mir im sag waren, hab nur anfangs 2 tacos zerstört.. und dann den dämpfer nochmal bisl anders eingestellt. bin aber schon öfters mal beim treten hängen geblieben.

----------


## Lordz

> Was für eine Höhe hatte dein Zumbi denn?
> Also ich kenne kein DH Rad, was dermaßen tief ist.


951 mit viel fw angelenkt ...

----------


## LePierre

> Was für eine Höhe hatte dein Zumbi denn?
> Also ich kenne kein DH Rad, was dermaßen tief ist.


2008er Transition Blindside. Tretlager ist "nachgemessen" 349mm ( Specialized demo 2011 345mm ) 

Auf der Transition Website ist es mit 360mm angegeben, aber das ist schon vielen aufgefallen, dass das einfach nicht stimmt. 

Wie auch immer, das specialized ist da ja nochmal ein paar mm drunter. das soll jetzt auch kein schwanzvergleich sein, aber ich finde das transition ist absolut fahrbar. sicher nimmt man hier und da einen aufsetzer in kauf, aber das passiert selten. treten ist nicht immer moeglich, aber dafuer gibt es ja 165mm kurbelarme. ( ich fahre 170mm)

----------


## Philipp

> 2008er Transition Blindside. Tretlager ist "nachgemessen" 349mm ( Specialized demo 2011 345mm ) 
> 
> Auf der Transition Website ist es mit 360mm angegeben, aber das ist schon vielen aufgefallen, dass das einfach nicht stimmt.


Also bei meinen Blindside passen die 360mm genau

----------


## stephan-

> 2008er Transition Blindside. Tretlager ist "nachgemessen" 349mm ( Specialized demo 2011 345mm )


Wenn das Demo denn die angegebenen 345mm hätte. 

Mit Maxxis-Reifen vorne und hinten komme ich auf 334mm. Also 33,4cm. Das ist 1cm weniger, als angegeben.

----------


## cryion

> Der erste der beide Spielzeuge ist angekommen,und halbwegs aufgebaut. Warte noch auf einige neu teilen.Der zweite sollte in der kommende Woche da sein.


was hastn du da um die kettenstrebe gewickelt? schaut fesch aus!

----------


## Sendo

ja gut is ja bekannt das das neue demo verdammt niedrig ist, fragt mal den sanchez, vormals DIRTY SANCHEZ, der hat bei schrägfahrten manchmal auch so seine probleme, aber gut da können wir dann wenigstens wieder zeit auf ihn gut machen  :Wink:

----------


## LePierre

> Also bei meinen Blindside passen die 360mm genau


auch mit 2010er Boxxer? ich mein, ich hab die gabel so niedrig wie moeglich drin, mit den vorgegebenen 205mm abstand zur unter bruecke.

bei sicklines wurde das bike auch mit rund 349 mm angegeben.

evtl haben die ausfallenden auch was damit zu tun? da gibts ja auch mehrere...

----------


## Philipp

Hab ne 08er Boxxer drin, abstand zu Brücke auch ca. 204mm und flach bauenden Steuersatz.
Müsstest doch auch die selben Ausfallenden haben?? Bzw. ich hab eine Modellpflege nach dir, könnte schon sein dass sie was geändert haben

----------


## degoe

> was hastn du da um die kettenstrebe gewickelt? schaut fesch aus!


Sers, Weiß nicht genau was des ist,war aber schon drauf wo ich es bekommen habe. Also macht Scott selbst drauf,sieht und fühlt sich aber recht gut an.Ob es was taucht weiß ich aber nicht,da ich noch nicht gefahren bin mitm Bike.

----------


## skaterpope

Hier mal mein Heckler:

*Rahmen:* Santa Cruz Heckler, 2010, black anodized
*Gabel:* Fox 32 Float RLC FIT 150 QR15
*Dämpfer:* Fox DHX Air 5.0
*Steuersatz:* Chris King NoThreadSet, red
*Laufräder:* Mavic Crossmax ST, Disc, UST
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4"x 26" UST
*Bremse vorne:* Avid Elixir CR, 203mm
*Bremse hinten:* Avid Elixir CR, 185mm
*Sattelstütze:* Kind Shock i900
*Sattel:* Prolog Nago Titan
*Sattelklemme:* Hope
*Lenker:* Ritchey Team Carbon
*Vorbau:* Straitline Split 
*Griffe:* NC-17 S-Pro
*Kurbel:* Truvativ Stylo OCT 2.2 175mm
*Rockring/Kettenführung:* E*Thirteen Heim2
*Pedale:* NC-17 MG II Ti S-Pro
*Innenlager:* Chris King MTB
*Umwerfer:* Sram X9
*Schaltwerk:* Sram X.0 Mid-Cage
*Kassette:* Sram XG-999
*Kette:* BBB Powerline Hollow Pin & Link
*Schalter:* Sram X.0 Trigger

*Gewicht: 12.87 kg*

----------


## Sethimus

> Meine Karre aktuell. 
> 
> Die Tretlagerhöhe ist unfahrbar. 
> Werde nun Kassette, Schaltwerk und Kette abbauen. Spart Gewicht, macht das Rad schön leise. Treten geht eh nicht mehr.


was fuer ne kurbellaenge faehrst du denn?

----------


## stephan-

170. Die 165er Saint ist gerade auf dem Weg zu mir..

----------


## Laubfrosch

versteh das nich.

----------


## stephan-

Ich hab natürlich etwas übertrieben. 

Es ist auf jedenfall sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, das wollte ich damit sagen.  :Smile:

----------


## Sethimus

wuerd mich arg wundern wenn du mit den 165ern auch noch probleme hast...

----------


## nicolais2000

Sieht gut aus...

----------


## Laubfrosch



----------


## smOoh

> 


link geht nicht !

----------


## Laubfrosch

fahrrad...

----------


## LePierre

per, ich beneide dich etwas. aber nur etwas....

ich muss mal mein blindside aktualisiert fotografieren.

----------


## Laubfrosch

:=) die transition dinger sin allgemein fette karren...

----------


## Philipp

@Per gefällt mir, bloß passt das rot von Gabel, Griffen, Vorbau nicht zum Rahmen  :Wink:  Aber sonst top

----------


## Laubfrosch

du hast vergessen dämpfer und naben zu erwähnen  :Wink: 


eigentlich passt das rot vom rahmen nicht zum rest....

wobei die griffe wenn se sauber sin eig schon passen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mastamain

mein 2010er glory 0

----------


## Philipp

Bald wieder ganz... Kette muss noch montiert werden, Schaltung eingestellt und Bremsleitung kürzen

----------


## Gerdi

So, das Radl ist fertig und auch schon die ersten paar hundert Meter durch die Stadt gerollt...

Kurze Partlist:

Bergamont Team DH 07, 888 RCV 2009, Hügi FR LRS, Maxxis Lopes Bling Bling, Formula The One, Gizmo Mr. Dirt, Selle Italia RR Sattel, Peaty Signature Griffe, Syncros FBI Steuersatz, Manitou Swinger 4x, SLX Schaltwerk, Hussefelt Vorbau und Kurbeln, Howitzer Innenlager, Kona Lenker, Shimano Klickpedale

----------


## alfonso

Hallo!

Diesmal hat es mich erwischt.
Am Sonntag wurde mir mein Dirtbike direkt aus der Halle geklaut.

Da es vermutlich von dem Modell nicht allzu viele gibt halte ich die Chancen daß es irgendwo auftaucht durchaus für realistisch. 

Hier die Daten:

Hersteller/Modell:
Poison / Taxin

Rahmenfarbe: 
schwarz matt (war ursprünglich gelb - Originalfarbe ist noch zu sehen)

Komponenten:
Marzocchi Dirt Gabel,
Sun Doubletrack Felgen mit Conti Diesel Bereifung,
Hussefelt Lenker und Vorbau,
CMP Kurbelgarnitur und Kettenführung,
Shimano Deore Schaltung 9-fach,
Magura Louise Scheibenbremsen,
Leopardenfell Sattel

Sonstige Merkmale:
Bremshebel am lenker wurden getauscht.
Die Vorderbremse ist jetzt rechts(Motorradfahrer tun sowas ;-) )

Belohnung:
Wer dafür sorgt daß diese Drecksäcke erwischt werden darf das Rad behalten!
(Ausnahme: Sattel - Den hätte ich gerne wieder.)

Schöne Grüße,
Arne

----------


## Laubfrosch

voran: mein beileid, hoffe du kriegstes bald wieder...

woher kommst du denn überhaupt... und warum schreibst du dafür nicht wie all die andern n eigenen thread im passenden bereich?

----------


## kloten

mein neuer mitbewohner... unglaublich wie das gerät geht, was komplett neues für mich!

giant reign 2, fox talas 36 rc2, manitou swinger, sramx9/x7, avid elixir und sonst nur mMn gscheites.. kann man das lassen, was meint ihr???  :Smile: 

img694.imageshack.us/img694/5662/dsc0622l.jpg

----------


## pAz

top radl würd ich sagen

----------


## Savage

Hab auch seit einem Monat das Reign X0 - 2007er Rahmen der selbe wie aus deinem Bild - bin jetzt die 4te Tour gefahren, ich würd das Bike sofort wieder Kaufen.
Uphill ein Traum mit gradmal 15kg und super Geo, Gabel absenken und aufgehts, bergab auch perfekt.
Super agil, trotzdem schluckt es fast alles weg.
Das einzige was is, mit der abstimmung vom Dämpfer mussma sich bissl spielen, weiss net ob das bauartbedingt durch den Fox is oder die Umlenkung hinten das er bissl schnell durchrauscht.

----------


## kloten

@pAz: thx 4 feedback!!

@Savage: X0 2007?? Merkwürdig, mein Rahmen ist ein Reign 2 und das Baujahr ist mir unbekannt, bin aber für jeden Tipp dankbar!!! Hast du ein Foto von deinem Rad?

Sonst muss ich dir recht geben, ein Rad das nicht Uphill-tauglich ist wär nix für mich.. Wie meinst du "durchrauscht"? Bis zum Anschlag durchfedern?

Edit: Du hast recht das x0 '07 schaut meinem sehr ähnlich, aber die Geometrie ist etwas anders...

----------


## Savage

So schaut das X0 aus, hab nur eine andere Gabel drinn.
www.pinkbike.com/news/Giant-r...view-2007.html

----------


## kloten

Zum Verwechseln ähnlich aber doch in einigen Details anders! Hab grad eine Anfrage an im Giant-Support Forum gestellt, mal schaun ob sich das Rätsel löst - finde echt nichts im Internet das meinem Rahmen gleich ist...

----------


## Philipp

Nun nur noch Leitungen kürzen
Tranistion Blindside

----------


## Mexx

So, mal mein neues für 2011.
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert EVO.
Fährt sich echt fein das Teil.War schon unterwegs damit und bin hoch zufrieden.
Geht gut bergauf und sehr gut bergab. Gewicht sind ca. 13kg bei Rahmen L.

----------


## Tobias

> @Savage: X0 2007?? Merkwürdig, mein Rahmen ist ein Reign 2 und das Baujahr ist mir unbekannt, bin aber für jeden Tipp dankbar!!! Hast du ein Foto von deinem Rad?


Deines müsste Bj. 2006 sein.

Ich selbst habe ein 05er (1 Jahrgang vorher)


Den Unterschied sieht man an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme - diese sitzt beim späteren Jahrgang weiter unten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab' es beim ersten Reign-Jahrgang leichte rechtliche Reibereien zwischen DW und Giant (Maestro), weshalb das dann geändert wurde.

05:
www.bikemagic.com/news/images...2_side_big.jpg

06:
www.bikemagic.com/news/images...n2_side_hi.jpg


super Bike auf jeden Fall!

----------


## annihilator

neuer spielgefährte - *Partlist*:

----------


## Savage

> Deines müsste Bj. 2006 sein.
> 
> Ich selbst habe ein 05er (1 Jahrgang vorher)
> 
> 
> Den Unterschied sieht man an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme - diese sitzt beim späteren Jahrgang weiter unten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab' es beim ersten Reign-Jahrgang leichte rechtliche Reibereien zwischen DW und Giant (Maestro), weshalb das dann geändert wurde.
> 
> 05:
> www.bikemagic.com/news/images...2_side_big.jpg
> ...


aaaahhh, und ich dachte zuerst das das vlt ein unterschied zwischen normalen Reign und Reign X is, die Dämpferaufnahme.

@annihilator, geiles Bike, war bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl.
viel spaß damit!


EDIT:
Hab mir jetz Clickies geholt fürs Giant, und habs gestern schnell am Turner ausprobiert weil eh keine Pedale oben warn.
HAHA, das erstemal bin ich umgfalln da hab ich mich no netmal an Meter bewegt :-P
Echt tricky, aber is sicher nur gewöhnungssache bzw bissl ungewohnt am Anfang.

----------


## Rick

Mein neues Votec V.FR yes!!!!  :Peace:

----------


## mastamain

mein 2010er Summum

----------


## mario k

Hier mal mein Neues.

----------


## DarkSecret

Sehr schick  :Thumb Up: 
Sind das die E-thirteen Kurbeln ?

----------


## mario k

Ja E-thirteen the hive.

----------


## Patrik

fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...771024x768.jpg

----------


## klana_radikala

fesch is wordn dein session mario. gratuliere  :Way To Go:

----------


## mario k

und noch eins für 2011  :Mr. Brown:  :Mr. Brown:  :Mr. Brown:

----------


## klana_radikala

hab mir auch nen neuen lrs für 2011 gegönnt. ztrflow auf dt swiss 440igern. angel set folgt noch

----------


## Wild

Sodala hier mal mein BIKEEEE ^^

----------


## Ekki

in bewegten bildern

videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10979/h

----------


## DarkSecret

Einfach nur genial  :Thumb Up:

----------


## degoe

so gambler so gut wie fertig,es mussen noch einige "klein"teilen ausgetauscht werden,aber so ungefähr wird sie aussehen...

----------


## pAz

das "kleinste" teambike 2011 sieht heuer so aus:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html

die beiden größeren brüder kommen leider erst!

----------


## Loki

spasseshalber mal die monster aus dem schwinn-projekt eingebaut.
laufräder sind nun endzustand.

to-do liste:
sattel
stütze kürzen
216mm fox vanilla fertig machen und einbauen
kurbel und innenlager tauschen

----------


## Sethimus

> spasseshalber mal die monster aus dem schwinn-projekt eingebaut.
> laufräder sind nun endzustand.
> 
> to-do liste:
> sattel
> stütze kürzen
> 216mm fox vanilla fertig machen und einbauen
> kurbel und innenlager tauschen
> *gazzas montieren*


fyp..

----------


## Loki

xD

passen net. hinterbau macht bei 2.7" maxxis schluss...

die montierten 2.5er sehen aber an der gabel aus wie rennradreifen.

----------


## Umar

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html


neues "CC" radl nicht das leichteste mit den Laufrädern und dem Fahrwerk, aber echt lustig zu fahren....

----------


## bern

Ich bin letzte Woche im Keller wieder über meinen alten Proceed gestolpert, hab den komplett vergessen. Hab vor den Rahmen mit Restl wieder aufzubauen. Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, hat die Geometrie in der 110mm Einstellung sehr gut gepasst und war echt fein zu fahren.

----------


## andwit

Mit ein paar neuen Extras!

----------


## annihilator

neues spielzeug!

----------


## Loki

mal mein schrauberkeller mit meinen bikes...

----------


## degoe

So beide bikes jetzt endlich mal bei tages licht fotografieren können. Gambler bis auf andere steuersatz fertig,Voltage bekommt auch noch neh steuersatz und sattelstütze. Und beide bikes bekommen noch Continental reifen für 2011.

----------


## stephan-

Warum Voltage und Gambler? Scheinen doch beides DH Räder zu sein?Welches Schaltwerk ist am Gambler? Sieht mal ultra kurz aus. Schöne Räder hast du da!

----------


## degoe

Stimmt sind beide für dh. Das Voltage fürs "einfache" und das Gambler fürs Grobe...lol. Das schaltwerk am Gambler ist neh x9 10-fach kurz.

----------


## annihilator

naja, das gambler kannst ja auch für alles nehmen...  :Wink:

----------


## Vuntzam

Huebsch! Wei schwer ist das Gambler? (beim Voltage kann mans ja noch nicht sagen....) und wie verhaelt sich der Luftdaempfer im Gambler?

----------


## degoe

Gambler wiegt jetzt 17,8 kg (ist jetzt auf ust aufgebaut). Luft dämpfer geht super im Gambler. 

Ich Weiss das mann mit den Gambler auch alles machen kann,aber wenn Scott mir beide räder gibt,wieso nicht?

----------


## annihilator

japp, ebens... aber würde im voltage wohl ne kleinere forke reinbauen und als mini-dh aufbauen!  :Smile: 

und ja, luftdämpfer funktioniert beim gambler sogar besser... zumindest ein guter, kaum war der DHX 5.0 schrott draussen und der evolver drinne, klebte das hinterrad am boden wie nix gutes!

btw. 17.1kg mein bock mit evolver!

----------


## dergö!

So, es ist so weit: 17.4 mit Shimano Saint, Schwalbe Dirty Dans und absolut keinem Teil, das dem Namen Dowhill nicht gerecht würde... vor ein paar Jahren hatten nur die absoluten Weltcup-Pros das Glück, mit 17kg-Downhillern die Strecken zu moshen, ich bin wirklich gespannt! Und nachdem ich noch nicht draufgekommen bin, wie ich die Pics jetzt raufladen kann, ein Link zur Seite - ihr müsst ganz nach unten, da findet ihr die Pics  :Wink:  www.the-gap.at

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hast du RS auch als Sponsor, oder findst die Gabeln u. Dämpfer einfach so gut?

----------


## annihilator

die dämpfer sind super... beim innenleben der gabeln könnte ich allerdings regelmäßig kotzen...

----------


## der koch

bin das gambler von einem freund(der hat sie auch "geschenkt" bekommen) ein paar mal gefahren und konnte mich nie damit anfreunden. aber das ist wohl geschmackssache und seine konnten beim gewicht nicht mit deinem mithalten....

----------


## degoe

wenn des auf mich bezogen ist,dann ja,RS ist ein sponser von mir.

----------


## degoe

> die dämpfer sind super... beim innenleben der gabeln könnte ich allerdings regelmäßig kotzen...


Mit der richtige service mann geht der super... :Wink:

----------


## annihilator

> Mit der richtige service mann geht der super...


damit die gabel super geht, muss man das innenleben rausreißen und ein neues reinstopfen... avalanche hat da ja zum glück die abhilfe im programm!

----------


## degoe

also,ich habe bis jetzt nur einmal ein problem mit der gabel gehabt. Und ich fahre die wc schon seit fast zwei saisonen. Aber vielleicht hatte ich glück. Einzige was die gabel viel braucht ist pflege.

muss aber dazu sagen das ich dann auch immer wieder eine neu gabel bekomme,und während der saison immer wieder updates rein bekomme.

----------


## muzzLe

so wie er sich ausdrückt, meint er eher die performance der dämpfung ..... find die aber absolut nicht schlecht. avalanche macht aber nur sinn, wenn man eine race hat ... die dämpfung der team/wc ist gut genug, bzw. kaum schlechter als eine avalanche.

----------


## annihilator

fahr ne team/WC in serie, und dann eine mit ava kartusche... neimals wieder würdest du solch gewagte aussagen machen, ein unterscheid wie tag und nacht!

ist nunmal eine tatsache das alle serienhersteller ausser manitou primitive und schlechte dämpfungen in den gabeln haben(ja, auch fox und MZ, und das sage ich der MZ fanboy ist), einzig TPC+ taugt, und das hatte manitou schon vor 12!! jahren...

----------


## Sethimus

> so wie er sich ausdrückt, meint er eher die performance der dämpfung ..... find die aber absolut nicht schlecht. avalanche macht aber nur sinn, wenn man eine race hat ... die dämpfung der team/wc ist gut genug, bzw. kaum schlechter als eine avalanche.


( ) du hast schon ne avalanche gefahren
(x) nicht

----------


## muzzLe

dann war wohl die kartusche falsch eigenstellt odero

----------


## .maraio.

> So, es ist so weit: 17.4 mit Shimano Saint, Schwalbe Dirty Dans und absolut keinem Teil, das dem Namen Dowhill nicht gerecht würde... vor ein paar Jahren hatten nur die absoluten Weltcup-Pros das Glück, mit 17kg-Downhillern die Strecken zu moshen, ich bin wirklich gespannt! Und nachdem ich noch nicht draufgekommen bin, wie ich die Pics jetzt raufladen kann, ein Link zur Seite - ihr müsst ganz nach unten, da findet ihr die Pics  www.the-gap.at


Glückwunsch gö...ich mein, immerhin ist es das erste mal für dich, das du ein dh gerät unter 20kg fährst *hehe*  :Stick Out Tongue: 

...musst bei zeiten mal einen kleinen fahrbericht abgeben, und wie das fahrwerk zu den alten konas auf der strecke funktioniert.
Bin bissl erstaunt das du als lenker so ein besenstangerl drauf hast  :Wink:

----------


## noox

> Und nachdem ich noch nicht draufgekommen bin, wie ich die Pics jetzt raufladen kann, ein Link zur Seite - ihr müsst ganz nach unten, da findet ihr die Pics  www.the-gap.at


Hab das jetzt umgestellt: Wenn man auf den großen "Antworten"-Button oben und unten in der Thread-Ansicht klickt, kommt man zum Antworten-Fenster, wo man unten auch Attachments anfügen kann. (Vorher kam man zum "Direkt-Antworten"-Fenster am Ende der Thread-Ansicht und man musste dann auf "Erweitert" gehen. Beim Antworten-Fenster ist jetzt standardmäßig wieder das alte Upload-Fenster aktiv. Der neue Dateimanager ist Schrott. (Siehe: https://www.downhill-board.com/61686...ps-tricks.html)

Und zum Thema: Kona musste sich wirklich was einfallen lassen. Es muss aus den Köpfen raus, dass Kona nur schwere Gurken baut, die hauptsächlich die Anfänger nach ihrem ersten (Kona-)Bikepark-Besuch kaufen (etwas sarkastisch ausgedrückt).

----------


## Loki

> Und zum Thema: Kona musste sich wirklich was einfallen lassen. Es muss aus den Köpfen raus, dass Kona nur schwere Gurken baut, die hauptsächlich die Anfänger nach ihrem ersten (Kona-)Bikepark-Besuch kaufen (etwas sarkastisch ausgedrückt).


wie sehr du mir aus der seele sprichst... allerdings poste sowas niemals im gelben forum, da wirste direkt mit fackeln, steinen und mistgabeln durch die threads gejagt!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> wie sehr du mir aus der seele sprichst... allerdings poste sowas niemals im gelben forum, da wirste direkt mit fackeln, steinen und mistgabeln durch die threads gejagt!


Steinigt noox  :Devil: 
der aussage von noox muss ich leider recht geben. hab mir selber als erstes rad ein stinky zugelegt...
aber wie ich das rad das letzte mal komplett zerlegt hab, fand ich, dass der rahmen selbst nicht mal so schwer is.
ich find, dass die parts das rad tw. schwer machen. ich muss, wenn ich das rad das nächste mal zerlegt hab, den rahmen halt mal auf die waage legen.
mal schaun, was dabei rauskommt...

zu den demos:
irgendwie sinds ja schöne räder, aber langsam wirds faad, bzw. werdens zu viele...

----------


## grisch

> Steinigt noox 
> der aussage von noox muss ich leider recht geben. hab mir selber als erstes rad ein stinky zugelegt...
> aber wie ich das rad das letzte mal komplett zerlegt hab, fand ich, dass der rahmen selbst nicht mal so schwer is.
> ich find, dass die parts das rad tw. schwer machen. ich muss, wenn ich das rad das nächste mal zerlegt hab, den rahmen halt mal auf die waage legen.
> mal schaun, was dabei rauskommt...
> 
> zu den demos:
> irgendwie sinds ja schöne räder, aber langsam wirds faad, bzw. werdens zu viele...


tja, in gutbesuchten parks wirds da sicher manche verwechslungsgefahr geben! namen drauf schreiben, wird wohl zur pflicht für demo fahrer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mannie

oder einzigartig aufbaun bzw in farbkombos die nicht ganz passen  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Der Thread hat mittlerweilen über 500 Seiten. Ich würde euch dringend bitten in Zukunft für die Vorstellung eines Bikes jeweils *einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen*.

Ich habe unter anderem deswegen ein neues Unterforum "Foto und Video" eingerichtet.

Damit bleibt das Forum hoffenltich übersichtlicher, man kann besser nach einem Eintrag suchen und man kann sich dan pro Thread auf eines oder ein paar wenige Bikes konzentrieren. 

Mehr zum neuen Foto- und Video-Forum

----------


## Sethimus

wie willst du dann steuern dass nicht jeder seinen thread "mein neues bike" nennt? oder meinst du mehr sowas wie "der intense m9 thread", wo dann jeder sein m9 posten soll? im ersten fall findest ja sonst wieder nix ueber die suche...

----------


## grisch

> Der Thread hat mittlerweilen über 500 Seiten. Ich würde euch dringend bitten in Zukunft für die Vorstellung eines Bikes jeweils *einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen*.
> 
> Ich habe unter anderem deswegen ein neues Unterforum "Foto und Video" eingerichtet.
> 
> Damit bleibt das Forum hoffenltich übersichtlicher, man kann besser nach einem Eintrag suchen und man kann sich dan pro Thread auf eines oder ein paar wenige Bikes konzentrieren. 
> 
> Mehr zum neuen Foto- und Video-Forum


ok, meinst so wie im ibc. wo's für die gängigen biketypen immer eigene "vorstellthreads" gibt, nehm ich an?!

----------


## Savage

Eine möglichkeit wäre auch ala Autoforum, in diesem Bereich einen unterordner mit "Projekt-Thread" 
Noox - Intense 951
Savage Turner DHR
Grisch -...
....
usw.
Wo jeder sein Bike vorstellen kann, etwaige veränderungen, Bilder, updates.....

Wenn wir sonst Bikes und Videos mischen werden die ziemlich schnell untergehn und es is noch unübersichtlicher als vorher (meine meinung...)

----------


## noox

Hauptziel wäre diese ewig langen Thread etwas aufzusplitten. Grad bei den Videos. Allerdings würde ich's mir auch bei den Bikes wünschen. Ich weiß allerdings auch, dass das Verhalten von uns Usern nicht so einfach zu beeinflussen ist. Ich will jedenfalls nichts aufdiktieren.




> wie willst du dann steuern dass nicht jeder seinen thread "mein neues bike" nennt? oder meinst du mehr sowas wie "der intense m9 thread", wo dann jeder sein m9 posten soll? im ersten fall findest ja sonst wieder nix ueber die suche...


Ja genau - "Mein neues Bike" soll es eben nicht heißen.

Die Idee mit den Threads pro Bike-Typ ist allerdings sehr gut!  Da könnte ich den letzte Teil vom "Zeigt her eure Räder" gleich in "Zeigt her eure 2011er Demos" umbenennen  :Wink: 

Was meint ihr: Eigener Thread pro Hersteller, oder bei großen  Hersteller auch auf Modelle runterbrechen? Ein bisschen steuern kann ich's ja  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> Hauptziel wäre diese ewig langen Thread etwas aufzusplitten. Grad bei den Videos. Allerdings würde ich's mir auch bei den Bikes wünschen. Ich weiß allerdings auch, dass das Verhalten von uns Usern nicht so einfach zu beeinflussen ist. Ich will jedenfalls nichts aufdiktieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja genau - "Mein neues Bike" soll es eben nicht heißen.
> 
> Die Idee mit den Threads pro Bike-Typ ist allerdings sehr gut!  Da könnte ich den letzte Teil vom "Zeigt her eure Räder" gleich in "Zeigt her eure 2011er Demos" umbenennen 
> 
> Was meint ihr: Eigener Thread pro Hersteller, oder bei großen  Hersteller auch auf Modelle runterbrechen? Ein bisschen steuern kann ich's ja


naja, bei "Nischenmodellen" würde ich einen Überbegriff per Marke machen, z.B. "Fotos zu Mondraker". Für Demos kannst sicherlich einen wenn nicht sogar mehrere eigene machen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

> naja, bei "Nischenmodellen" würde ich einen Überbegriff per Marke machen, z.B. "Fotos zu Mondraker". Für Demos kannst sicherlich einen wenn nicht sogar mehrere eigene machen


Ja, denke ich auch.

----------


## Loki

interessant wäre es dann noch ne rubrik mit "sonstige/exoten" zu eröffnen...

----------


## noox

> interessant wäre es dann noch ne rubrik mit "sonstige/exoten" zu eröffnen...


Ich denk, dass wir da generell flexibler sein können.

----------


## Loki

da bin ich ja mal gespannt...

----------


## Sethimus

> interessant wäre es dann noch ne rubrik mit "sonstige/exoten" zu eröffnen...


schau dir mal den den "Pictures of old and obscure suspension bikes" thread auf rm an...

----------


## dergö!

> Glückwunsch gö...ich mein, immerhin ist es das erste mal für dich, das du ein dh gerät unter 20kg fährst *hehe* 
> 
> ...musst bei zeiten mal einen kleinen fahrbericht abgeben, und wie das fahrwerk zu den alten konas auf der strecke funktioniert.
> Bin bissl erstaunt das du als lenker so ein besenstangerl drauf hast


Ha, Maraio, am Schöckl folgt der Gegenschlag! ...und unsere 2010er Stabs waren fixfertig bei 18.6 kg, laut Mischa serienmäßig und mit DH-Schläuchen voll ok... muss aber zugeben, dass mein erstes Stab ano 2003 sicher ein 23kg-Downhiller war... (älterer Rahmen, MZ Shiver, DH-Sitzbank... :Wink: , owa die Zeitn ändern sich, die Messer sind gewetzt und der Schöckl wird Freerideberg  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

...und ganz ehrlich: der Fehler von Kona war viel eher, den Barel ziehen zu lassen. Der hat die Stab-Geometrie gemacht, die 2, 3 Jahre später der Hill auch bei den Demos (...09 in Serie, wenn ich nicht falsch liege...) eingeführt hat... das Bike war gut für 2 Weltmeistertitel, nur war das ohne Barel nicht mehr so leicht zu verkaufen. Schlecht war´s nie! Einzig mit ISCG-Adaptern haben sie sich zu lange Zeit gelassen. Und jetzt über die Stinkys zu schimpfen ist auch ein bissl hart. Welche Marke hat vor 10 Jahren einen Unterschied zwischen Downhiller, Freerider, All Mountain und Slopestylebike gemacht? Bei den Stabs haben sich von 2005-2010 die Anlenkpunkte 3-4x geändert, und solange der Barel im World Team war, hat sich auch die Seriengeometrie leicht verändert - nur hat das niemand gesehen und schon hat´s geheißen, die machen permanent das gleiche...

...is mir aber alles wurscht weil jetzt wartet das auf mich:
www.the-gap.at/images/opertaemseite.jpg

...und davon gibt´s nur noch ein S...:
www.the-gap.at/images/_MG_1234.jpg

See you, Gö!

----------


## annihilator

neue teile, nun 16.8kg:

----------


## Loki

dergö!, wie recht du doch hast... allerdings sind ja in anderen foren einige der meinung, nur sie hätten recht. dort wirkt es manchesmal so, als wenne eher nen "ragazzi" ausm baumarkt fahren kannst, als nen kona. nur finde ich, das kona für den bikesport viel getan hat. vorallem mit bezahlbaren rädern.

----------


## Sethimus

> neue teile, nun 16.8kg:


ein downhill bike ohne bashguard ist fuer mich so nicht als praxistauglich einzustufen...

----------


## annihilator

> ein downhill bike ohne bashguard ist fuer mich so nicht als praxistauglich einzustufen...


ich fahre damit DH, nicht trial... ergo ist auch kein bashguard von nöten, desweiteren kaufe ich lieber ein neues kettenblatt, als ne neue kurbel oder rahmen(taco an iscg = rahmenkiller, verbogene KB aufnahme durch bash, auch schon gesehen... mehrfach).




> dergö!, wie recht du doch hast... allerdings sind ja in anderen foren einige der meinung, nur sie hätten recht. dort wirkt es manchesmal so, als wenne eher nen "ragazzi" ausm baumarkt fahren kannst, als nen kona. nur finde ich, das kona für den bikesport viel getan hat. vorallem mit bezahlbaren rädern.



kona hat für den bikesport garnix getan, das waren kultfirmen wo die rahmen alleine soviel kosten wie nen komplettes konagerümpelbike.

und das nen kona günstig ist, liegt wohl dran das kein geld in die entwicklung gesteckt wird... der hinterbau ist immernoch genauso grottig in der funktion wie vor 12 jahren, lediglich die dämpfer sind besser geworden und können die miese funktion ein wenig kaschieren.

----------


## Loki

> kona hat für den bikesport garnix getan, das waren kultfirmen wo die rahmen alleine soviel kosten wie nen komplettes konagerümpelbike.
> 
> und das nen kona günstig ist, liegt wohl dran das kein geld in die entwicklung gesteckt wird... der hinterbau ist immernoch genauso grottig in der funktion wie vor 12 jahren, lediglich die dämpfer sind besser geworden und können die miese funktion ein wenig kaschieren.


was du von kona hälst weiss ich, da du unter dem nick "evil rider" ja auch schon gift spuckst im gelben forum. und sowohl hier als auch dort nervt das ganze mittlerweile...

----------


## noox

> kona hat für den bikesport garnix getan, das waren kultfirmen wo die rahmen alleine soviel kosten wie nen komplettes konagerümpelbike.


Welche Kultfirmen? Du meinst also der Downhill-Sport wäre weiter, wenn 10 mal weniger Leute Downhill fahren würden, weil sich der Rest keine Bikes leisten könnte? Da hat da Loki schon recht, dass es wichtig war auch für die Masse und die Jungen leistbare Bikes zu bauen.

----------


## annihilator

mir gleich, ich bin genug rahmen gefahren um sagen zu können das kona mit großen abstand den schlechtesten hinterbau hatte, selbst mein buddy fox von anno 99 hatte einen lichtjahre besseren hinterbau, weil klug gewählten drehpunkt!




> Welche Kultfirmen? Du meinst also der Downhill-Sport wäre weiter, wenn 10 mal weniger Leute Downhill fahren würden, weil sich der Rest keine Bikes leisten könnte? Da hat da Loki schon recht, dass es wichtig war auch für die Masse und die Jungen leistbare Bikes zu bauen.


was haben sie getan? ausser das genug deppen gibt die denken, kona seien überbikes?

und mittlerweile gibt es genug firmen die gleiche P/L verhältnisse oder bessere bieten, als es kona hat... inkl. funktionierender hinterbauten.

und jeder der mal ein kona hatte, und nun ein intense, yeti, turner, scott, morewood etc. hat, wird dir das gleiche sagen: sie funktionieren besser!

denn diese firmen pumpen nicht die ganze kohle in marketing um junge käufer ohne ahnung von nix zu finden, sondern in die kontinuierliche weiterentwicklung der rahmen.

----------


## Loki

> und jeder der mal ein kona hatte, und nun ein intense, yeti, turner, scott, morewood etc. hat, wird dir das gleiche sagen: sie funktionieren besser!


löl... du vergleichst nun einen abgestützten eingelenker mit vpp und viergelenkern? yeti steht mit seinem schienensystem mal auf nem ganz anderen blatt... mal gemerkt was dort rahmen kosten?? dafür kann ich mir nen aufgebautes rennfähiges stab bauen! morewood... bis auf die aktuelleren sinds alles stumpfe eingelenker mit übelst hohem und weit vorn liegenden drehpunkt. was das für fahreigenschaften bringt, wissen wir wohl beide (wobei pedalrückschlag im dh wohl geringfügiger zu bemessen ist als das bremsstempeln was böse kommen dürfte)

----------


## Banshee-Driver

hey annihilator darf ich mal was sagen ? .... bla bla bla die gleiche scheisse wie drüben , wenigstens bleibst du deiner linie treu

----------


## annihilator

die morewoods haben dank des drehpunktes kein bremsstempeln, das gambler auch nur marginalst(abgestützer eingelenker), das alte DHR ist auch nen abgestützer eingelenker, genau wie ein flatline... keiner von den rahmen faltet sich im antritt so stark zusammen wie nen reudiges kona(die im übrigen ohne BMA das heftigste bremsstempeln von allen rahmen haben), weil klug gesetzte drehpunkte VOR dem tretlager.

und zeige mir mal wo du dir für 2500€ nen rennfertiges stab aufbaust... rennfertig heißt für mich absolute top produkte verbauen, selbst mit nem konarahmen endest du da bei jenseits der 5000€... alles dadrunter ist kompromiss in sachen gewicht und/oder funktion.  ein guter nabensatz kostet alleine ja schon über 500€, ne anständige gabel liegt auch bei 1600 talern... nur so als beispiel.

----------


## annihilator

> hey annihilator darf ich mal was sagen ? .... bla bla bla die gleiche scheisse wie drüben , wenigstens bleibst du deiner linie treu



du deiner ja auch, bleischwere panzer aufbauen die niemals eine richtige DH strecke sehen werden!  :Thumb Up:

----------


## Loki

> die morewoods haben dank des drehpunktes kein bremsstempeln


das wir uns verstehen, ich habe rahmen wie "izimu" und bauähnlich damit angesprochen. du kannst mir nicht erzählen, das diese hinterbauten kein bremsstempeln haben. das nehm ich dir nicht ab.

----------


## annihilator

fahre eines, und sags nochmals... 
falls du überhaupt weißt wie man es provozieren kann und es sich anfühlt...

----------


## Loki

lol... du bist lustig.  :Wink:  sogar auf der "waldautobahn" in wibe war das stempeln spür und sogar hörbar. ich weiss sehr wohl wovon ich rede... ein eisdielenracer bin ich nämlich nicht!

----------


## Banshee-Driver

stimmt EVIL mein orange ist nen panzer lol , völlig ungeeignet für DH , Rennfertig heißt so das man ohne probleme den Track hinunter kommt zu vernünftigen zeiten , und das befindet sich im preisbereich 2500-3000 euro , nich immer das teuerste verbauen

----------


## Banshee-Driver

Los annihilator Zerreis es mit deinem fachwissen

----------


## annihilator

ich wüsste nicht wo ich anfangen und aufhören sollte...

----------


## Banshee-Driver

am besten bei der dorado und dem frame , das  die parts nich das gelbe vom ei sind weiß ich selber , ebenso das das meiste neu kommt, aber nich jeder hat so viel geld wie du

----------


## Mannie

echt ulkig annihilator.
mindestens 1600 für ne Gabel die Racetauglich ist... mal geschaut was ne Boxxer WC kostet? für nen 1000er kriegt man die schon ganz gut und hin und wieder auch für weniger (und ich spreche von neuen Gabeln)
und 600 euro für ein Satz naben... für 600 euro bekommst entweder nen Satz Mavic Deemax die definitv racetauglich sind oder auch die DT Swiss pendants und wenn man nicht ganz so exklusive sachen will die aber trotzdem voll racetauglich sind kann man auch mal nur 300-400 aus geben.

aber echt lustig find ich
vorallem wenn man bedenkt das Kona praktisch alle NWD Filme gesponsort hat und da definitv nicht ein haufen kidis unterwegs waren die keine ahnung hatten was man mit so nem rad anfangen kann.

----------


## Banshee-Driver

> echt ulkig annihilator.
> mindestens 1600 für ne Gabel die Racetauglich ist... mal geschaut was ne Boxxer WC kostet? für nen 1000er kriegt man die schon ganz gut und hin und wieder auch für weniger (und ich spreche von neuen Gabeln)
> und 600 euro für ein Satz naben... für 600 euro bekommst entweder nen Satz Mavic Deemax die definitv racetauglich sind oder auch die DT Swiss pendants und wenn man nicht ganz so exklusive sachen will die aber trotzdem voll racetauglich sind kann man auch mal nur 300-400 aus geben.
> 
> aber echt lustig find ich
> vorallem wenn man bedenkt das Kona praktisch alle NWD Filme gesponsort hat und da definitv nicht ein haufen kidis unterwegs waren die keine ahnung hatten was man mit so nem rad anfangen kann.


Oh man .... der ist mir auf anhieb symphatisch .......

----------


## Mannie

> Oh man .... der ist mir auf anhieb symphatisch .......


hm ich frag lieber mal nach nachdem es hier die Ironie schon sehr am tropfen ist. Ernst gemeint bevor ich mir noch was darauf einbilde^^

----------


## Banshee-Driver

ernst gemeint .... ich kenne annihilator. schon nen weilchen , und drüben haben wir die selben diskussionen , und zu sehen das es hier auch normale gibt is schon cool

----------


## willi

Sorry wenn ich mich einmische. Bin kein Profi auf dem Gebiet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aber ist es nicht volkommen egal was für ein Bike man fährt, solange man Spaß daran hat und gut damit zurecht kommt?

Ich meine wenn es nur Bikes ab 4000€ aufwärts gäbe, hätte ich warscheinlich nie mit dem Sport angefangen.

Für Einsteiger ist es gut, das es günstigere Marken gibt. Ein Einsteiger macht sich auch noch keine sorgen über Geometriefeinheiten, usw..

Wenn ich aber mit der Zeit bemerke, das irgendwelche Teile nicht so funktionieren wie ich es will, dann tausche ich sie halt gegen andere.

----------


## Banshee-Driver

das sagen wir doch die ganze zeit , es muß nich sau teuer sein bereits ab 2500 ( gibt auch wenige ausnahmen) erhält man gute parts

----------


## muzzLe

also ich hatte ein izimu ... ich würd nicht behaupten, dass es arg bremsstempelt, aber es verhärtet auf alle fälle bösest beim bremsen. pedalrückschlag hats auch deutlich... aber bei so einem drehpunkt ist das nunmal so.

bzgl. dem annihilator ... wenn ich mir sein altes turner anschau ........
ein mensch der moosgummigriffe auf sein dh-rad gibt, seinen sattel aus gewichtsgründen strippt und dazu noch div. alu und titanschrauben an sein rad gibt, der rahmen scheint auch noch entlackt worden zu sein ........ wozuuuu das alles?


aber ich möchte über niemanden urteilen, den ich nicht kenne ....... bist nächste saison mal irgendwo in österreich unterwegs? ... muss dich mal kennenlernen und sehn wie du fährst

----------


## Banshee-Driver

hahaha

----------


## stephan-

> also ich hatte ein izimu ... ich würd nicht behaupten, dass es arg bremsstempelt, aber es verhärtet auf alle fälle bösest beim bremsen. pedalrückschlag hats auch deutlich... aber bei so einem drehpunkt ist das nunmal so.


Vom Pedalrückschlag merk ich mal überhaupt nichts. Das bemerke ich wenn ich im sitzen bergauf fahre und dann einen Bordstein hochfahre oder sowas - aber auf der Strecke ist davon echt nichts zu spüren.
Auf dem Hometrail stempelt mein Izimu weniger als beide Demos die ich vorher hatte - wenn ich es nicht selbst gefahren wäre beides, würde ich diese Aussage als Bullshit abtun, aber es ist echt so. Test in steilem Gelände im Park steht aber noch aus.
Über das Gelaber von Loki über Eingelenker kann ich allerdings mal wieder nur lachen - so viel Unwissen. Heult permanent rum, wenn die alten Oldschoolräder runtergeputzt werden, beschwert sich ständig über mangelnde Toleranz und mangelndes Fachwissen, haut dann aber selbst den letzten Unsinn raus.. sowohl hier, als auch im IBC.

----------


## muzzLe

pedalrückschlag merkt man schon, wenn man mit highspeed in schläge reinfährt ... habs nie als störend empfunden, außer in leogang nachm tretstück bei der waldeinfahrt.

also vom verhärten her find ich das demo wesentlich besser ... habs beim izimu mal getestet, etwas festerem bremsenschleifen gefahrn, und einmal bremsen ganz offen ... war schon ein riesen unterschied. sogar bei der schleifenenden bremse hat sich der hinterbau spürbar verhärtet ... aber soll schlimmeres geben.

----------


## Banshee-Driver

worum gehts hier überhaupt ? les erst seit ein zwei seiten sporadisch mit

----------


## Loki

> Über das Gelaber von Loki über Eingelenker kann ich allerdings mal wieder nur lachen - so viel Unwissen. Heult permanent rum, wenn die alten Oldschoolräder runtergeputzt werden, beschwert sich ständig über mangelnde Toleranz und mangelndes Fachwissen, haut dann aber selbst den letzten Unsinn raus.. sowohl hier, als auch im IBC.


das steht auf einem anderen blatt was ich in bezug auf oldschoolbikes von mir gebe. du willst mir nun nicht sagen, wie sich ein eingelenker mit der drehpunktposition fährt?? ich bin 10 jahre sowas gefahren, ich sollte wissen wie sich das fährt. das teil hat nen pedalrückschlag der jenseits von schön ist.

was mir dazu noch einfällt: wenn so ein "einfacher" eingelenker mit der drehpunktposition keinerlei brems und antriebseinflüsse hat wie du so schön behauptest, wieso gibt es im falle vom orange z.b. eine bma? bzw wofür gibt es diese vielen verschiedenen hinterbausysteme unter verwendung von vpp und horstlink? doch alles nur werbegags und dinge, mit denen man käufer fangen kann? da wäre ich auf eine ausführung deinerseits doch mal interessiert.

nur weil ich mich im netz hier evtl nicht richtig artikuliere, was hinterbauten angeht, heisst es noch lange nicht, das ich davon keine ahnung habe. urteile über niemanden, den du noch nicht persönlich kennengelernt hast!

btw: wenn du schon ne schlechte bewertung hier lässt, kauf dir nen paar eier und schreib wenigstens deinen nick dazu! sowas ist endarmseelig!

----------


## Sethimus

und heut singt fuer sie: das niveau

----------


## noox

Hört's bitte endlich auf euch gegenseitig zu beleidigen. Zu schreiben der andere ist "deppert" ist leicht, aber zeigt nicht grad eben von Größe. Meinungsverschiedenheiten sind ok - aber dann bitte Fakten auf den Tisch und nicht sowas.

Ich hab ein paar Posts gelöscht.

----------


## annihilator

> echt ulkig annihilator.
> mindestens 1600 für ne Gabel die Racetauglich ist... mal geschaut was ne Boxxer WC kostet? für nen 1000er kriegt man die schon ganz gut und hin und wieder auch für weniger (und ich spreche von neuen Gabeln)
> und 600 euro für ein Satz naben... für 600 euro bekommst entweder nen Satz Mavic Deemax die definitv racetauglich sind oder auch die DT Swiss pendants und wenn man nicht ganz so exklusive sachen will die aber trotzdem voll racetauglich sind kann man auch mal nur 300-400 aus geben.
> 
> aber echt lustig find ich
> vorallem wenn man bedenkt das Kona praktisch alle NWD Filme gesponsort hat und da definitv nicht ein haufen kidis unterwegs waren die keine ahnung hatten was man mit so nem rad anfangen kann.



tja, ne cock sox bekommst dafür, aber keine dorado, 40 oder rc3 evo ti... und bevor ich mir ne cock sox ins rad schraube, oder sie als racetauglich einstufe, muss RS erstmal lernen eine gabel zu bauen die ich nicht nach 5 abfarten servicen muss damit sie auch weiterhin funktioniert, und castings bauen die nicht im anlieger auseinanderbröseln als wären sie aus papier.

ja, besonders weil mavic ja so hochqualitative laufräder hat, schwankende speichenspannungen im 2-stelligen %-bereich, naben wo die aufnahme für den freilauf abreißt und die lager spiel bekommen beim einfachen geradeaus fahren... super qualität! *ahahahaha*

GUTE!! naben haben im übrigen zahnscheiben... sperrklinken sind viel zu fehleranfällig.

NWD... wen interessiert der schrott? billiger abklatsch von kranked, und dort waren RM und SC die macher.

----------


## noox

> tja, ne cock sox bekommst dafür, aber keine dorado, 40 oder rc3 evo ti... und bevor ich mir ne cock sox ins rad schraube, oder sie als racetauglich einstufe, muss RS erstmal lernen eine gabel zu bauen die ich nicht nach 5 abfarten servicen muss damit sie auch weiterhin funktioniert, und castings bauen die nicht im anlieger auseinanderbröseln als wären sie aus papier.
> 
> ja, besonders weil mavic ja so hochqualitative laufräder hat, schwankende speichenspannungen im 2-stelligen %-bereich, naben wo die aufnahme für den freilauf abreißt und die lager spiel bekommen beim einfachen geradeaus fahren... super qualität! *ahahahaha*
> 
> GUTE!! naben haben im übrigen zahnscheiben... sperrklinken sind viel zu fehleranfällig.
> 
> NWD... wen interessiert der schrott? billiger abklatsch von kranked, und dort waren RM und SC die macher.


Das Leben muss schon schwer sein, wenn alles so scheiße ist. Gut, dass das Zeugs bei mir genauso hält wie das meiste andere Zeugs.

----------


## Mannie

wie können leute wie Cameron Zink überhaupt das Rampage gewinnen mit so nem Müll wie einer Rock Shox WC ohne das die kaputt geht. Unglaublich wie macht der das nur. Und doof das meine WC nach 5 mal fahren immer noch super funktioniert muss ich wohl ein Sonntagsprodukt erwischt haben.
und die ganzen Mavic Fahrer im World Cup... die können ja gar nicht fahren weil die ja nur am nachspannen sind...

aber schön das du die DT Swiss Laufräder einfach ignoriest weil dir dazu nix eingefallen ist. 

Naja und ich find die NWD Filme sind ja nicht unbedingt schlecht besetzt, somit würde ich das nicht als "billige" abklatsch bezeichnen

aber das Leben muss echt schwer sein wenn es einem egal sein kann wie viel Geld man für das Rad ausgeben muss. Wie können wir normalsterblichen da nur vernüftig fahren mit dem ganzen Mist den wir da rum fliegen haben. Wir sind echt zu bedauern bei so viel billigem und schlechtem Zeug...

----------


## dergö!

...phhhoooaaa ey, hab da gestern was gepostet und das findet man kaum mehr vor lauter müll! ...und ja, nachdem ich 20 Jahre kein Problem mit Sperrklinken an Naben hatte, darf ich mich wohl nicht Biker nennen, gell... manche sollten einfach mehr fahren gehen anstatt beim Hirn***** zu vergehen, würde der Stimmung sicher auch gut tun... dennoch, sehr unterhaltsam, see you at the trails!

----------


## annihilator

> wie können leute wie Cameron Zink überhaupt das Rampage gewinnen mit so nem Müll wie einer Rock Shox WC ohne das die kaputt geht. Unglaublich wie macht der das nur. Und doof das meine WC nach 5 mal fahren immer noch super funktioniert muss ich wohl ein Sonntagsprodukt erwischt haben.
> und die ganzen Mavic Fahrer im World Cup... die können ja gar nicht fahren weil die ja nur am nachspannen sind...
> 
> aber schön das du die DT Swiss Laufräder einfach ignoriest weil dir dazu nix eingefallen ist. 
> 
> Naja und ich find die NWD Filme sind ja nicht unbedingt schlecht besetzt, somit würde ich das nicht als "billige" abklatsch bezeichnen
> 
> aber das Leben muss echt schwer sein wenn es einem egal sein kann wie viel Geld man für das Rad ausgeben muss. Wie können wir normalsterblichen da nur vernüftig fahren mit dem ganzen Mist den wir da rum fliegen haben. Wir sind echt zu bedauern bei so viel billigem und schlechtem Zeug...



was im WC gefahren wird oder in china fällt nen sack reis vom LKW... wenn die dinger unten durch sind, kommt nen neuer satz, fertig.

und was soll ich zu DT laufrädern sagen? das sie perfekte naben haben? die felgen extrem haltbar -wenn auch dellenanfällig- sind? eine extrem gute und gleichmäßige speichenspannung haben? weil zufälligerweise fahre ich DT laufräder....

wenn das geld stimmt würde steve peat auch ins kostüm von nem teletubby schlüpfen, klar?

----------


## klamsi

:Cry:

----------


## Mannie

ein typischer vertreter von gut=extrem teuer...

----------


## noox

Ich glaub eher, der will einfach nur provozieren. Wenn's nicht so ist, tut's ma sehr leid für ihn.

----------


## fipu

Aber dass Fox, Manitou und auch Marzocchi Qualitätsprobleme haben/hatten, ist wohl Nebensache?

Meine Rock Shox hat auf jedenfall ihren Dienst immer tadellos absolviert. Deshalb kann und werde deine Ansicht Annihilator wohl nie teilen und es ist mir auch egal...

----------


## Poison :)

> und was soll ich zu DT laufrädern sagen? das sie perfekte naben haben? die felgen extrem haltbar -wenn auch dellenanfällig- sind? eine extrem gute und gleichmäßige speichenspannung haben? weil zufälligerweise fahre ich DT laufräder....


 :Lol:   :Cry:

----------


## stephan-

Schön das mein Antwortposting auf Lokis Unsinn einfach gelöscht wurde obwohl keine Beleidigungen enthalten waren...  :Rolleyes: 

Wenn irgendwer groben Mist schreibt muss man das auch mal sagen dürfen - gilt hier aber offensichtlich nicht.

----------


## noox

> Schön das mein Antwortposting auf Lokis Unsinn einfach gelöscht wurde obwohl keine Beleidigungen enthalten waren... 
> 
> Wenn irgendwer groben Mist schreibt muss man das auch mal sagen dürfen - gilt hier aber offensichtlich nicht.


Wenn du den Mist durch Fakten widerlegst, kannst du das gerne machen. Wenn du schimpfst und beleidigst, dann wird gelöscht.

Wobei es ja gar nicht immer darum geht, die andere Meinung zu widerlegen. Es geht mehr darum die eigene Meinung und Erfahrung klar darzustellen. Wer erkennt, dass nicht immer nur die eigene Meinung die richtige ist, hat schon viel erreicht. Wenn man die eigene Meinung so untermauert, dass andere die nachvollziehen können und für richtig erachten, hat man gewonnen. Aber das geht halt nicht, indem man den anderen einfach nur als unfähig oder was auch immer hinstellt.

----------


## stephan-

Meine Erfahrungen(!) habe ich doch deutlich dargelegt - wenn dann allerdings ein Satz, der eigentlich eine Anschuldigung ist, mit genau dem Gegenteil beginnt, was man eigentlich ausgesagt hat, dann muss man schonmal fragen, ob der Mensch eigentlich lesen kann. Und wenn schon der Einleitungssatz genau zu 100% dem widerspricht, was man vorher gesagt hat und einem das einfach in den Mund gelegt wird "Du behauptest ja...." dann wird doch auf sowas wohl keine ausschweifende und fachlich kompetente Antwort erwartet, oder? Der Rest war eigentlich neutral und absolut nicht beleidigend - welchen Grund hätte ich auch, jemanden hier persönlich anzugreifen? Er hat schlichtweg Unsinn geschrieben, das muss man dann auch mal so sagen dürfen mit klaren Worten, oder?

Ich wüsste nun auch nicht, inwiefern mein Posting sich so viel von Lokis unterscheiden sollte.. aber ist auch egal nun, die Diskussion gehört hier nicht her, daher bin ich nun "raus". :daumen:

----------


## noox

Ich will jetzt gar nimmer nachhaken wer, was gesagt hat. Aber ich glaube dein letzter Halbsatz sagt genau aus, was für alle da beteiligten gelten soll: Wieder zurück zum Thema!

----------


## Banshee-Driver

> Ich glaub eher, der will einfach nur provozieren. Wenn's nicht so ist, tut's ma sehr leid für ihn.


DER-IST-EINFACH-SO .............Sowohl hier als auch Bei IBC

----------


## Bruchpilot

> tja, ne cock sox bekommst dafür, aber keine dorado, 40 oder rc3 evo ti... und bevor ich mir ne cock sox ins rad schraube, oder sie als racetauglich einstufe, muss RS erstmal lernen eine gabel zu bauen die ich nicht nach 5 abfarten servicen muss damit sie auch weiterhin funktioniert, und castings bauen die nicht im anlieger auseinanderbröseln als wären sie aus papier.
> 
> ja, besonders weil mavic ja so hochqualitative laufräder hat, schwankende speichenspannungen im 2-stelligen %-bereich, naben wo die aufnahme für den freilauf abreißt und die lager spiel bekommen beim einfachen geradeaus fahren... super qualität! *ahahahaha*
> 
> GUTE!! naben haben im übrigen zahnscheiben... sperrklinken sind viel zu fehleranfällig.
> 
> NWD... wen interessiert der schrott? billiger abklatsch von kranked, und dort waren RM und SC die macher.


Könntest du Bitte ein komplettes Bike mit Teileliste hier reinstellen, dass sich auch Bike nennen darf und haltbar ist?

Nur rein interessenshalber. Möcht mich in die andere Diskussion gar nicht einklinken, da es ja sowieso sinnlos ist.

mfg

----------


## georg

Könntet ihr bitte diese doch eher sinnlose Diskussion lassen und wie noox schon mehrmals gebeten hat zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren?

Also zeigt her eure Räder! Wer hat für 2011 aufgerüstet??  :Big Grin:  

Wer andere Sachen zu besprechen hat, möge dafür einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Ich nehme mir die Freiheit ab jetzt jeden Post hier unwiderruflich zu vernichten, der nicht zum Thema gehört.  :Devil:

----------


## Sendo

on topic  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

...so viel kino, dass mir sogar vorm riden scho die mundwinkl auffi ziagt! ...und jawui meinungsfreiheit, aber zeitweise verbiegts einen schwer. Und ja, die härteren 888 evo ti federn sind da, jetzt gehts an die feinabstimmung  :Wink:

----------


## refromresk

Mein Mädschä:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

fahrst auch die 6.5 N/mm Feder? wiege mit Ausrüstung über 90 kilo und die Standart Ti-Feder kommt mir ein spur zu weich vor. wenn man sie ordentlich vorspannt gehts schon, nur obs optimal is....
hab gestern die 6.5N/mm Stahlfeder probiert, die war am Schöckl eine spur zu hart, möglichweise aber wegen den Temperaturen....wie siehts mit der Lieferzeit bei Ti Federn aus?

----------


## klana_radikala

fettes propain  :Way To Go:

----------


## Sethimus

> fahrst auch die 6.5 N/mm Feder? wiege mit Ausrüstung über 90 kilo und die Standart Ti-Feder kommt mir ein spur zu weich vor. wenn man sie ordentlich vorspannt gehts schon, nur obs optimal is....
> hab gestern die 6.5N/mm Stahlfeder probiert, die war am Schöckl eine spur zu hart, möglichweise aber wegen den Temperaturen....wie siehts mit der Lieferzeit bei Ti Federn aus?


90kg is mies, da bist meiner meinung grad zwischen den federn, hab auch ne harte ti rumfahren, mit der standard daempfung war die mir dann wieder fast zu straff. wurd dann besser mit der ava cartridge, hab mir da noch das midvalve kit einbauen lassen damit ich weiter oben im federweg fahr. mit dem rc3 daempfer taucht die gabel zu weit ab fuer meinen geschmack. bin die gabel zuletzt ohne federvorspannung mit der harten ti gefahren, aber noch ned 100% zufrieden gewesen. da ich mich am ende in whistler dann verletzt hatte wars erst mal vorbei mit der feineinstellung, hab die cartridge jetzt noch ned mit der leichten feder ausprobiert, evtl. langt mir die jetzt.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, gebe dir vollkommen recht. bin ziemlich genau dazwischen. meine überlegung wäre entweder ein MP-Tuning machen zu lassen, um eben den Midspeed Bereich straffer zu machen bzw. die shims zu tunen. ev. auch ein 10er öl, nur dass dann der Rebound zu langsam wird.
oder harte Feder mit 5er öl ......plus minus MP-Tuning......keine ahnung. Muss die Gabel erstmal bei Plusgraden testen, damit ich definitiv was sagen kann

----------


## dergö!

...ich bin mit 75kg bis jetzt die 5.5er gefahren, die ich deswegen ziemlich vorspannen musste. Jetzt habe ich gerade eine 6.5er Ti bekommen, die kommt jetzt rein. Hab darüber auch mit dem Seppi von Pitkan gesprochen, der hat gemeint, dass ich zuerst die andere Feder versuchen sollte bevor wir an den Shimpstack gehen... am 011er-Kona habe ich etwas mehr Gewicht vorne durch eine neue Geometrie - dadurch brauche ich etwas mehr Härte. 5er-Öl wäre in meinen Augen eine Notlösung wegen geringerer Schmierung im Vergleich zum 7.5er, ich würde an eurer Stelle den Ölstand um 1-2cm verringern, dass nimmt Progression.... selbiges habe ich letztes Jahr für Piza´s 888 Evo Ti gemacht, für <50kg Körpergewicht hat das dann gut gepasst... die Performance der Gabel hat mich dennoch scher weggetan, ich schlag mich jetzt wieder mit dem Gedanken, da oder dort wieder ein Rennen zu fahren...

...und genau jetzt geht´s in die Werksatt um das Setup zu perfektionieren  :Wink: 

Cheeeeeers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...und mit gröberen Veränderungen auf Verdacht würde ich wirklich warten, bis du mal bei 15° gefahren bist...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

sprich da Seppi meint, dass das Setup von haus aus gut ist, da er eher zu härteren Feder rät? wie gesagt, gestern wars kalt am schöckl, vielleicht kann man in den nächsten tagen eh schon mehr sagen. gewichtsunterschied der Federn ist übrigens 150g, also muss ich mir überlegn, ob ich dann wirklich noch eine harte Ti Feder bestelle.

ansonsten ist die Gabel das beste, was ich je gehabt habe. so stell ich mir eine DH-Gabel vor!

----------


## Sethimus

> ...ich bin mit 75kg bis jetzt die 5.5er gefahren, die ich deswegen ziemlich vorspannen musste. Jetzt habe ich gerade eine 6.5er Ti bekommen, die kommt jetzt rein. Hab darüber auch mit dem Seppi von Pitkan gesprochen, der hat gemeint, dass ich zuerst die andere Feder versuchen sollte bevor wir an den Shimpstack gehen... am 011er-Kona habe ich etwas mehr Gewicht vorne durch eine neue Geometrie - dadurch brauche ich etwas mehr Härte. 5er-Öl wäre in meinen Augen eine Notlösung wegen geringerer Schmierung im Vergleich zum 7.5er, ich würde an eurer Stelle den Ölstand um 1-2cm verringern, dass nimmt Progression.... selbiges habe ich letztes Jahr für Piza´s 888 Evo Ti gemacht, für <50kg Körpergewicht hat das dann gut gepasst... die Performance der Gabel hat mich dennoch scher weggetan, ich schlag mich jetzt wieder mit dem Gedanken, da oder dort wieder ein Rennen zu fahren...
> 
> ...und genau jetzt geht´s in die Werksatt um das Setup zu perfektionieren 
> 
> Cheeeeeers, Gö!


ich fahr schon ein 5wt aehnliches oel, 85/150 racing fluid von maxima, da ich das empfohlene 85/150 golden spectro nirgends bekommen hatte, die avalanche cartridge braucht da von natur aus schon en anderes oel. bis aufs gehaeuse und die feder hat meine gabel nix mehr mit ner normalen rc3 evo ti am hut. als naechstes werd ich mir wohl noch die integrierte vorbau/top crown einheit von chunked holen. sollte das gewicht auch nochmals runter bringen  :Rock:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> ich fahr schon ein 5wt aehnliches oel, 85/150 racing fluid von maxima, da ich das empfohlene 85/150 golden spectro nirgends bekommen hatte, die avalanche cartridge braucht da von natur aus schon en anderes oel. bis aufs gehaeuse und die feder hat meine gabel nix mehr mit ner normalen rc3 evo ti am hut. als naechstes werd ich mir wohl noch die integrierte vorbau/top crown einheit von chunked holen. sollte das gewicht auch nochmals runter bringen


ich hob die Krone von Burgtec. Sehr geil, gerade und mit Ti-Schrauben. Dann kann man jeden Boxxer-Vorbau fahren. Der 888-Standart is so ziemlich das einizige, was mich momentan an der gabel stört

----------


## Sethimus

naja muesst mir wenn ich die burgtec krone hol auch noch en direct mount vorbau nach boxxer standard holen, dann kann ich gleich die integrierte loesung nehmen.

----------


## da Steff

mei Specialized Demo 8 II Custom 2009, L





zeimlich schwer aber schön schwarz...  :Big Grin: 

am besten kommt no a 40 oder a 888RC3 EVO Ti eini...

----------


## xerox

Wow ein Sith-Krieger Demo!  :Mr. Yellow: 
Schwarz sieht Hammer aus und die goldenen Highlights find ich gut aber wieso brauchst du eine Teleskopsattelstütze wenn das Bike eh zu schwer zum hochtreten ist? Was mich noch interessiert ist die KeFü, custommade oder gekauft? Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Bike und die 888 titan passt sicher gut dazu. Viel Spaß!

----------


## da Steff

@Xerox: "may the force be with me"  :Big Grin: 

Teleskopsattelstütze hab ich noch von meinem alten Bike (BigHit), mit dem bin ich paar mal den Gaisberg hochgetreten, war aber nicht lustig... aber hast scho recht, da kommt noch was anderes...

KeFü is eine e.13 SRS+ mit nem grünen Reverse Kettenblatt.

cheers

----------


## klana_radikala

so endlich ist das angel set drinnen.
jetzt mit standesgemäßen 64° lw
sollte das teil echt mal wiegen, würd mich intressieren wie schwer es ist


 [Galerie]
								


hab ihr nen plan was man noch machen könnte? spekuliere auf einen flat bar, und neue pedale sobald sie produziert werden

----------


## dh-noob

Ich präsentiere - mein Gefährt(e)

----------


## muzzLe

hübsch  :Smile:  aber wieso den geilen vorbau gewechselt? :O einer der wenigen directmounts die für eine boxxer ein vernünftiges rise haben und du tauscht ihn  :Smile:  tztztz

----------


## dh-noob

> hübsch  aber wieso den geilen vorbau gewechselt? :O einer der wenigen directmounts die für eine boxxer ein vernünftiges rise haben und du tauscht ihn  tztztz


Mein Bike ist komplett selbst aufgebaut. Alles wurde einzeln zusammengestellt. Die Kurbeln werden durch SLX (160g leichter als die Saint) ersetzt und der Vorbau wird auch noch ein anderer. Habe mit diese Teile nur zum Fahren von einem Kollegen ausgeliehen.

----------


## Konaz

Mein Bike :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## grisch

> Mein Bike ist komplett selbst aufgebaut. Alles wurde einzeln zusammengestellt. Die Kurbeln werden durch SLX (160g leichter als die Saint) ersetzt und der Vorbau wird auch noch ein anderer. Habe mit diese Teile nur zum Fahren von einem Kollegen ausgeliehen.


cooles bike; wusste gar nicht, dass das lapierre auch noch ein 73er tretlager hag. die slx mit leichtem sixpack 36er kettenblatt wiegt übrigens 750gr.

----------


## xerox

BOAH!!!  :Jaw Drop: 
Dein Lapierre haut mir jetzt echt die Kinnlade runter. Hinterbaukinematik².
Viel Spaß beim Durchbrechen der Schallmauer! 
Greetz Weni  :Big Grin:

----------


## al!en

zry wegen dem schlechten bild, is mim handy gmacht.

----------


## pAz

radl für die heurige saison.
nach ersten tests sehr geil!

zur zeit etwa 17,9 kg, bald mit titanfeder und lg1+ ca. 17,4 kg

----------


## janez

sieht sehr schön und aus. ein kleiner fahrbericht vor allem im vergleich zum commencal (bist ja 2010 eins gfahrn oder?) wäre interessant.

Grüße

----------


## pAz

jap bin ich gfahren.
fahrbericht kommt, nach den ersten paar fahrten kann ich noch nix bezüglich "besser, schlechter oder anders" sagen.

----------


## _tom_

endspurt endspurt ^^ vorm saisonstart - juhuuuu...
(DER LRS ist nur reingebaut worden um ein optisch ganzes fahrrad in der wohnung stehen zu haben ^^)

----------


## hhacks

Ui, das wird leicht werden - is die 16 kg Grenze im Visier?
 :Smile:

----------


## noox

So gern ich das Bike haben würde, mit den Decals und dem weißen Hinterbau kann ich mich net 100% anfreunden. Aber vielleicht passt'S in echt dann wieder. Gibt's die Boxxer mit schwarzen Standrohren, oder ist das custom?

----------


## stephan-

> Ui, das wird leicht werden - is die 16 kg Grenze im Visier?


Es sollte mich doch sehr wundern, wenn da keine 15 vor dem Komma steht.

----------


## _tom_

es kommen noch enve DH felgen rein.
also so +- 14 waren angepeilt... wobei es mir jetzt weniger um das gewicht geht
vielmehr will ich bis zum ende der saison für mich festgestellt haben ob ( und davon gehe ich dummerweise aus) das rad die saison übersteht-


mir ist egal was die bikemagazine darüber schreiben- ( über carbon ) wenn sie es befürworten - schön, wenn der jeweilige redakteur was dagegen hat- muss nicht heißen das der stoff vor allen dingen in dieser dimensionierung nicht taugt.


... andernfalls würde ich mir das nicht aufbauen

rahmen - keine frage- der wird halten bei im schnitt 5 mm wandstärke
felgen - wenns dumm läuft werden auch die enve felgen nachgeben aber das will erstmal festgestellt werden

boxxer - ok die ersatzteilnummer für tauchrohre ist bereits bekannt.   :Mr. Red: 


ich werds sehen

n paar IXS rennen wollen mitgefahren werden, 24H DH am semmering bin ich auch wieder mit dabei, und sonst soll auch viel drauf gefahren werden. ich werd brichten ^^

----------


## Xtian

mein neues für die saison  :Smile:

----------


## fipu

Also nochmals für die Begriffstutzigen...

Hast du Jean Pütz gespielt und gebastelt, oder gibts die wirklich so von Rock Shox zu kaufen?

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

corsair maelstrom my bike for this saison

----------


## muzzLe

hier mal mein neues radl: Foto

*Partlist:*
Rahmen: Lapierre Team DH 2011 Gr.S
Gabel: Fox 40 2011
Dämpfer: Fox RC4
Vorbau: Easton Havoc bolt on
Lenker: Easton Havoc Carbon
Griffe: ODI Ruffain MX
Bremsen: Avid Code 2011
LRS: Mavic Deemax
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant 170mm
Pedale: Straitline
Kettenführung: e.thirteen SRS+
Kettenblatt: Renthal 36t
Schalthebel: Sram X0 10Spd
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 10Spd
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Fibra

thx to morethanbike.at and Lapierre

----------


## Sanchez

oida das schirchste radl überhaupt!!!!!11111
lappiere is einfach ur schlecht, brechen immer, außerdem hat mit dem rad noch niemand einen WC (worldcup) gewonnen, warum kaufst sowas?

----------


## muzzLe

danke danke  :Big Grin:  ich liebe mich auch !

keine sorge, ich hab ma eh schon isoband kauft ... und ein doppelseitiges klebeband auch ... falls was bricht, kann ichs im nu komma nix kleben  :Smile: .

ja ich wollt halt nicht so auf f4nb0y machen ... wie diese ganzen demo fahrer, die sich das rad nur kaufen, weil der sam hill (Samuel Hill, Parkerville, AUS - Moster Energy Specialized, Sram, Troy Lee Designs, Five Ten, Spy Optics, Renthal, Crank Brothers, SDG) es fährt und hinten so ein rainbowsticker drauf is ....

dabei is eh wurscht welches rad man fährt ... es entscheidet eh die farbe, wie schnell man ist .. das modell und der fahrer sind egal.... genauso wie liegestützen und klimmzüge alle fürs downhillfahren wichtigen muskelgruppen abdecken.

außerdem hab ichs eh nicht gekauft ... mama hat mir ein überraschungsei geschenkt .. wollt eigentlich den lebkuchenzwerg aus shrek, aber dann war das ding drin. eh sau bitter !!!!!1111

EDIT: fack he :O ... es is garnimma 1. april ... jez schwitzens alle und geben uns sau viele negative bewertungen ... dann wein ich wieder ur lang weil mein rangerrating so niedrig is  :Frown:

----------


## klamsi

> ur lang


ur lang dat i auf jeden fall weinen.  :Lol: 

Schönes Bike, die Elixir is vorne absichtlich drauf?  :Embarrassment: 




> ja ich wollt halt nicht so auf f4nb0y machen ...


BlenkinsopFANBOY???  :Laugh:

----------


## muzzLe

wer is blenkinsop? :P

nein absicht leider nicht ... die code hatte einen produktionsfehler und die membran hat gesaftelt .. ist derzeit eingeschickt

----------


## san_andreas

@Muzzle: sehr schönes Lapierre ! Welcher Helm ist das im Hintergrund ?

----------


## muzzLe

danke  :Smile:  ... helm ist ein fly f2 carbon ... www.flyracing.com/moto/race-w...c-split-helmet

----------


## smOoh

Neu sind: Lenker,Griffe,Kefü und Reifen

----------


## florian

Demo = Gay   ahaha

----------


## Killuha

> @Muzzle: sehr schönes Lapierre!


Kann ich so bestätigen! Super schönes Radl und hat auch bei den Tests die ich so gelesen hab super abgeschnitten. Würd ich gern mal Probefahren. Viel Spaß damit =)

----------


## Sanchez

> Demo = Gay   ahaha


 florian, bitte rede nicht so böse!!!!!1111
ich freue mich sehr über mein fahrrad, also mach es bitte nicht schlecht. ich habe sehr lange gespart dafür und glaube dass es sehr gut ist. das hab ich auch in der FREERIDE gelesen, welche ich aboniert habe. das ist die beste fahrradzeitung und was dort drinnen steht stimmt immer.
ich glaube du solltest dich besser informieren, bevor du etwas schreibst.

mit freundlichen grüßen.

----------


## Philipp

Mein Blindside ist endlich mal wieder einsatzbereit

----------


## fipu

Mein Neues

----------


## CrazyD

Mein kleines Big Air  :Smile:

----------


## refromresk

> Mein Neues


herlich - endlich mal in gesellschaft!

----------


## xxFRESHxx

äußerlich erst mal fertig  :Smile:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

also bis auf den crc aufkleber ein sehr fesches radl!

----------


## klamsi

ja radl is fast so fesch wie da nachbar...  :Cool:

----------


## xRS88x

Hier mal mein Big Hit 2 2011er Modell ... Habs vor 2 Wochen neu gekauft  :Smile:

----------


## Giant Glory

Und wie geht das bike so überleg mir ob ich mir das auch kaufen soll  :Confused:

----------


## xRS88x

Bin sehr zufrieden damit ... einziges Manko beim Fahrwerk ist nur der Rebound verstellbar. Ansonsten vom Handling her wirklich super !
Bin 1,86cm und hab den "L" Rahmen genommen.

Grüße

----------


## Giant Glory

okay danke bin 1,82 cm groß also bräuchte ich warscheinlich auch den L Rahmen

----------


## xRS88x

hast du keinen händler, bei dem du es probefahren kannst ? 
ist geschmackssache mit der rahmengröße !

----------


## Giant Glory

welches bike würdest du eher nehmen??
www.yt-industries.com/shop/in...bn4tvk476bnhgs
oder dein Speci

----------


## xRS88x

hab zwischen den selben 2 entschieden ... hab mich fürs speci eintschieden, weil ich nicht ewig auf das rad warten wollte, obwohl das YT besser ausgestattet wäre für den preis !

----------


## Giant Glory

und könnte man damit auch so kleine stücke bergauf fahren? bräucht ein neues weil mein jetztiges bike geht schon langsam ein hab mir deshalb auch vor 2 tagen den Daumen gebrochen und genau jetzt sind osterfehrien :Cry:

----------


## xRS88x

Bergauf fahren is eher Fehlanzeige ... Dafür würd ich mir eher einen reinrassigen Freerider holen und keinen Downhiller  :Wink:

----------


## Giant Glory

okay als Freerider wäre das Faith nicht schlecht würde das Faith (2010) von meinem Händler so um die 2200€ bekommen

----------


## huidiwui

So hab ne lenkwinkelmaipulierende Geschichte verbaut, exzentrisch gebohrte Dämpferhülsen, wie aus dem Dirt-Bericht bekannt.
Soll einen Grad bringen, Tretlager ist im 5mm tiefer.

Somit sollte das Radl mit 63° Lenkwinkel auch 2011er tauglich sein.  :Smile: 

Ob sich das auch wirklich also guter Invest rausstellt werde ich allerdings erst bei der ersten Ausfahrt sehen... Ausschaun tuts mal gut  :Wink:  (trotz Handyfoto)

----------


## pAz

eigentlich keine blöde idee die dinger!

----------


## fipu

> Mein Neues


Noch kurz was zum Gewicht...
Vivid Air in 241mm= 606g
Double Barrel in 241 mit 500er-Feder=1228g
Ist das brutal... :Cry:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

stahl oder titan?

wüürd trotzdem kein Vivid fahren  :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

> Noch kurz was zum Gewicht...
> Vivid Air in 241mm= 606g
> Double Barrel in 241 mit 500er-Feder=1228g
> Ist das brutal...


hab momentan einen Vivid air im Radl und taugt mir nicht wirklich
warte sehnsüchtig darauf meinen BOS wieder zurück vom reshimen zu bekommen

fahre im Vivid air mittlerweile 240 psi, den Druck für 95-100 kg, und er verbraucht einfach zu viel Federweg bereits bei mittleren Schlägen

----------


## UiUiUiUi

klaus?
gibts schon bilder von deinem rad?

ich kann von meinem nur ne tracking nummer herzeigen und jede menge teile kisten im flur ^^

----------


## Laubfrosch

so endstation! perfektion erreicht.

----------


## fipu

> stahl oder titan?
> 
> wüürd trotzdem kein Vivid fahren


Stahlfeder. Bin mir am überlegen, eine Titanfeder zuzutun.
Mein Kumpel hat ja eben ein Vivid Air im Radl. Am Wochenende, Samstag-Training beim DH-Race, etwa dritte Abfahrt federte der Dämpfer nicht mehr aus. Dann kam halt mein Double Barrel als Ersatz zum Zuge. 
Aber auch er ist nicht gerade Fan vom Vivid. Halt Luftdämpfer...

----------


## Sethimus

> so endstation! perfektion erreicht.


perfekt waers wenn die 3-4 rottoene stimmig waeren...

----------


## klamsi

> so endstation! perfektion erreicht.


Welche Dämpfung versteckt sich in der Boxxer?  :Smile:

----------


## Sethimus

ne ava isses schon mal nicht...

----------


## muzzLe

vermuzlich eine elka, die er sich über alte bekanntschaften aus zumbizeiten beschafft hat  :Wink:

----------


## xerox

So mal meine Trailrakete: Demo 7  :Grin: 
Letztes Jahr gekauft und ewig auf den service von Hope gewartet - jetzt halt nur mit avid juicy ^^
Bin bisher ganz zufrieden - hometrail rockt, nur auf die "bikeparkexperience" bin ich noch gespannt...
Für mich das erste bike das mich richtig zufrieden stellt (Preis/Leistung :Cool: )
Dämpfer: Fox DHX.5
Gabel: Marzocchi 888-VF2 
Laufrad: Speci
Pedale: Speci
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
KeFü: Gamuti
Schaltung: SRAM X-0
Bremsen: Aid Juicy 5
Reifen: Maxis Minion Dh
Rahmengröße: Medium
Fahrer: Weni 1,87m - 66,6kg

Reicht noch nicht an die schönen 2011er Modelle ran - würd mich aber nimmer davon trennen wollen!
Perfektion noch nicht erreicht (wie man sieht) aber es fehlt ja noch der SLAYER Schriftzug als Sticker (und das eine oder andere Teil wird ja doch mal ausgetauscht wenns verschleißt). Wenn mir wer Tipps zum Aufbau geben kann oder will - bin für Kritik und Anregungen empfänglich u. dankbar.

Mit besten Grüßen ans Forum
Weni

----------


## Red

> vermuzlich eine elka, die er sich über alte bekanntschaften aus zumbizeiten beschafft hat


Ich würde auf CRConception tippen mit Bodenverschraubung von MarioJaneiro, oder warst das nicht du Großer?  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Loki

erstmal saisonfertig für 2011...



partlist:

Rahmen: Tollwut Ladyshapa
Gabel: RST Sigma X5
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla RC
Naben: Shimano SLX
Felgen: Mavic EX325
Steuersatz: Canecreek
Vorbau: Spank
Lenker: Sunline V3, 710mm, 25mm rize
Griffe: Sixpack Lockon (schwarz mit weissen Ringen)
Bremsen: Hope M4 mit +40 Hope Adapter auf Shimano XT-Scheibe (203mm) vorne, hinten mit +20 Hope Adapter auf Shimano XT-Scheibe (180mm)
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH 2Ply in 2,5“
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Schaltgriff: SRAM Attack Trigger
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX (Umbau auf Shortcage)
Kassette: Shimano 11-25
Kette: SRAM PC 971
Kettenführung: Superstar Plasma
Kurbel: RaceFace Evolve DH
Kettenblatt: FSA 38t
Innenlager: Shimano Saint
Pedale: Atomlab GI
Sattelstütze: NoName (ohne Setback)
Sattel: Velo (Scott OEM)

----------


## BATMAN

Mittlerweile funktioniert der Vivid air besser.
Hat ein paar Tage gedauert, bis die Zugstufe funktionierte  :Confused: 
Wird aber dennoch wieder gegen einen S**toy getauscht.

V10 carbon / Vivid air
BOS Rare / Chunked Gabelbrücke
Easton Havoc carbon Lenker
Formula The One
Saint Schaltung / Ultegra 11-21 Kassette
Mavic Deemax / Michelin WildGrip'r UST
Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel 36t
Straitline Pedal
Thomson Stüze / SLR Sattel

----------


## Philipp

Gutes bike... aber warum schon wieder ein neuen Rahmen? Das Banshee hattest doch gar nicht so lange?

----------


## BATMAN

Frau hat nen neues Rad gebraucht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Philipp

Verstehe  :Wink: 
Konntest schon beide bikes miteinander vergleichen?

----------


## BATMAN

schwer zu sagen, da beide sehr gut
kann aber sagen, dass nen BOS Stoy besser als nen Vivid air funktioniert
der Vivid air paßt aber bestimmt gut zu einer Boxxer Worldcup
mit meiner BOS Rare harmoniert er aber nich so recht
bin aber auch noch nicht lange damit rumgefahren um wirklich urteilen zu können
spiel noch an den Einstellern rum

----------


## DasMatti

mein rad bekommt grad tuningteile verpasst  :Smile:  der erste leichte teil ist gemacht. aber es wird noch komplizierter  :Smile:

----------


## noox

> V10 carbon / Vivid air


Ich hab letzte Woche von jemanden mit V10 gehört, dessen Bike abartig knackst. Schon alles zerlegt, aber sie bekommen das Knacken nicht weg.

(Wobei mein 951 knackt auch ...)




> mein rad bekommt grad tuningteile verpasst  der erste leichte teil ist gemacht. aber es wird noch komplizierter


Schaut ja abartig aus! Bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis.

----------


## DasMatti

naja wird natürlich noch gscheid zugeschnitten...  :Smile: 
möchte da auch noch ne bashplate integrieren. so ähnlich wie bei den enduro/mx maschinen... aber wie ich das vernünftig hinbekomm muss ich noch austüfteln.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Mittlerweile funktioniert der Vivid air besser.
> Hat ein paar Tage gedauert, bis die Zugstufe funktionierte 
> Wird aber dennoch wieder gegen einen S**toy getauscht.
> 
> V10 carbon / Vivid air
> BOS Rare / Chunked Gabelbrücke
> Easton Havoc carbon Lenker
> Formula The One
> Saint Schaltung / Ultegra 11-21 Kassette
> ...


Very Pimperisch! Der Deemax ist eigentlich das einzig "schwerere" Teil am bike. Noch ein bisschen sparen und Edge/Enve Laufräder kaufen. (und das Bike versichern).

----------


## DasMatti

so bin wieder n stück weiter gekommen. optisch noch nicht urteilen - hab noch keine oberflächenbehandlung vorgenommen - und der unterfahrschutz is ja auch noch nicht fertig, aber jetzt wisst ihr was ich mein.

----------


## Poison :)

> so bin wieder n stück weiter gekommen. optisch noch nicht urteilen - hab noch keine oberflächenbehandlung vorgenommen - und der unterfahrschutz is ja auch noch nicht fertig, aber jetzt wisst ihr was ich mein.


wie wird das ganze befestigt wenns fertig ist? und wozu?  :Smile:

----------


## DasMatti

für die befestigung hab ich schon ne gute idee, kann die aber jetzt nicht auf die schnelle in adäqute worte fassen  :Smile: 

machen tu ichs,
weils recht leicht ist,
meine kefü keinen bashguard hat (wird auch ne cfk kefü)
weil ich eh schon immer n unterrohrschutz wollte (ala trek) und jetzt nachdem sich n freund ne dulle in sein demo gefahren hat, erst recht.
weils nicht teuer ist,
und weil ichs kann  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Savage

> für die befestigung hab ich schon ne gute idee, kann die aber jetzt nicht auf die schnelle in adäqute worte fassen 
> 
> machen tu ichs,
> weils recht leicht ist,
> meine kefü keinen bashguard hat (wird auch ne cfk kefü)
> weil ich eh schon immer n unterrohrschutz wollte (ala trek) und jetzt nachdem sich n freund ne dulle in sein demo gefahren hat, erst recht.
> weils nicht teuer ist,
> und weil ichs kann


Wann darf ich dir meinen Rahmen vorbeibringen  :Big Grin:  ?

Schaut sehr fein aus muss ich sagen, hat was individuelles, bin selber kein großer Fan von MX-Folie da find ich die Idee cool  :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

> Very Pimperisch! Der Deemax ist eigentlich das einzig "schwerere" Teil am bike. Noch ein bisschen sparen und Edge/Enve Laufräder kaufen. (und das Bike versichern).


zu strenger Leichtbau ist nich gut für mich
gerade an den Laufrädern

hab normalerweise 2 721 je Saison am Hinterrad zerstört
Deemax hält. Hat nur eine Delle mit Rissen. Geflickt mit 2k Kleber  :Stick Out Tongue: 
und die Lager sind durch.
Alles in allem günstiger als 721 + Hope Naben. Da war ich ständig am reparieren

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, hast schon recht. Fahre am Dhler die 521er, bin eine Saison am Schöckl (der Materialkiller!) gefahren, ohne eine einzige Delle. Mit dem Alter wird man smooother...
Hab die Enve-Felgen am Enduro, die Dinger halten!!!(ja, ich weiß Preis usw.).
Irgendwann kommt ja mal eine DH-Felge von denen, vielleicht wird das die Zukunft....

----------


## BATMAN

In D sind Strecken tendenziell deutlich felsiger als in Ö.
Also wenn ich jetzt Leogang und Schladming vergleiche.
Dazu sind Strecken in D weniger steil, so dass man es öfters voll laufen lassen kann.
Auf Strecken wie Wildbad und Ochsenkopf fährt man mehr über Felsen auf über Erde.
Hinzu kommen große Sprünge mit Felsen in der Landung usw.

Da hat man ratz fatz ne Delle.
Mit sanftem Fahrstil hat das leider nix zu tun.

Easton baut sein Angebot an Carbonfelgen auch weiter aus.
Denen trau ich am ehesten zu eine wirkliche Alternative auf den Markt zu bringen.
Momentan sind die Preise aber noch zu hoch. Man kann immer mal eine Stein dumm treffen und dann ist eine Carbon Felge schnell im Eimer während man eine Alufelge meist noch bissl zurückbiegen kann.

----------


## wuschi

> In D sind Strecken tendenziell deutlich felsiger als in Ö.
> Also wenn ich jetzt *Leogang* und *Schladming* vergleiche.


der vergleich hinkt ordentlich :P aber ja ich weiß du meinst wenn du deutsche strecken mit leogang oder schladming vergleichst.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Ja, Leogang und Schladming sind eher nicht der typische Kurs. Plattenmäßig is da nix zu befürchten. Schöckl ist z.B. steil und felsig, aber man ist meist nicht zu schnell, da hast du schon recht. War früher öfter in B-Mais, da hab ich das einzige Mal in meinem Leben eine Hinterachse zerbröselt. 

Schaun wir mal, wie sich das ganze Carbon-Zeug im DH bewährt. Wenn man es richtig verarbeitet und konstruiert, dürfte es mal dem  Alu überlegen werden, nachdem man mit Alu generall schon ziemlich am Limit ist. 
Wenn ich mir vom Gewicht das Trek Session ansehe, denk ich mir, daß da nicht mehr viel gewichtsmäßig rauszuholen ist.
Von der Stabilität braucht man dann auch nicht mehr reden. Bei Felgen wirds ähnlich sein. Eine 1750er (EX500) wird im DH oft gefahren, klar von gesponsertern Leuten. Auch die ist hier schon am Limit....

----------


## xRS88x

Mein Big Hit  :Smile:

----------


## DH_Freaky

hier mein Dirt Bike  :Smile:  ich nutz es aber nur zum downhill xD bin aber noch ein zimlicher anfänger, bin noch am herantasten  :Smile:

----------


## da Steff

> Mein Big Hit


nice one! i love black bikes!

----------


## xRS88x

> nice one! i love black bikes!


dankeschön  :Wink:

----------


## da Steff

da meins,

wollte immer a schwarzes Demo mit a na 40, seit i angefangen hab... finally i got it!  :Embarrassment: 






Frame Specialized Demo 8 II Frame L, custom powder coated, black
Rear Shock Fox DHX 5, 450lbs Spring
Fork Fox 40 RC2 Ti 2011
Brake, front Shimano Saint
Brake, rear Shimano Saint
Discs Shimano XT 203mm
Headset Cane Creek Tank Jump 1/8"
Stem Chromag Director Direct Mount Stem 2011 black
Bottom Bracket Shimano Saint
Crankset Shimano Saint 170mm
Shift Lever Shimano Saint SL-M810-R
Chainring Reverse DH 36T green
Cassette Shimano XT 11-34
Rear Derailleur Shimano Saint short
Chain Shimano HG 930 XT
Chainguide/Bashguard e.thirteen SRS+
Front Hub Veltec DH front, 20mm thru axle
Rear Hub Veltec DH Rear 135, 12mm
Rims Mavic EX 729
Bar Chromag Fubar OSX 760mm
Grips ODI Ruffian
Tyre (front) Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" DH Trail/Vertstar
Tyre (rear) Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" DH Trail/Vertstar
Tube (front) Continetal MTB 26 47/62 - 559
Tube (rear) Continetal MTB 26 47/62 - 559
Pedals Straitline JL edition
Seatpost Race Face Respond
Saddle Chromag Lynx DT

----------


## Matthes@sbg

Wow ein wirklich schickes Bike!Mit der schönen Salzach im Hintergrund :Smile:

----------


## Maikist87

poison epo2 2004

----------


## papa schlumpf

> da meins,
> 
> wollte immer a schwarzes Demo mit a na 40, seit i angefangen hab... finally i got it! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feines bike... respekt.  :Smile:

----------


## casiosv

wollt auch mal wieder zeigen...

----------


## papa schlumpf

mein street bike.  :Smile:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

umwerfer und spannrolle fehlen noch. und die hintere bremsleitung ist zu kurz. aber man sieht was es wird.

----------


## muzzLe

vordere bremsleitung gehört eigentlich nach innen verlegt  :Wink:

----------


## The Rockstar

ah, bitte noch 2 gleiche bremsscheiben auf das nukeproof, dann ist es prfeckt!

echt schickes rad!

----------


## Role

:Twisted:

----------


## eznu

So, hab endlich geschaft den Dämpfer und die Gabel auszutauschen.
Mit großen Dank auch an Ingo für ein geiles Bike, das davor schon super gefahren ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## xRS88x

Hier mein neues Demo 8.1 2011  :Smile:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

namenschild schon irgendwo hingebickt?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
sonst könnts ja leicht sein, dasst mal in nem Park das demo von wem anders nimmst...

aber sonst schönes radl

----------


## xRS88x

> namenschild schon irgendwo hingebickt? 
> sonst könnts ja leicht sein, dasst mal in nem Park das demo von wem anders nimmst...
> 
> aber sonst schönes radl


Fahr doch einen L Rahmen, den sonst eh fast kein Schwein sich gekauft hat  :Wink: 
Und Griffe sind auch schon andere montiert ... 

Aber Danke  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mountain-Micha

ich fahre dieses:
www.yt-industries.com/shop/in...7mvbrek8i92c18

----------


## hawaiiron77

mein neues altes  :Wink:

----------


## san_andreas

Mein Foes:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

was isn das für ein luftdämpfer?
mit dem kannst ja leut derschlagen...
 :EEK!:

----------


## san_andreas

Ein Curnutt Air.

----------


## da Steff

> mein neues altes



Scheee,

so oans bräucht ich auch noch.

----------


## colophonius

Schlimm, wenn man nicht mehr weiß, wann man zum letzten Mal mit dem Rad mit Federgabel gefahren ist?

----------


## Lordz



----------


## klamsi

nice  :Cool:

----------


## Lordz

Hoff es geht auch so wie ichs mir denke ! Dämpfer fühlt sich erstaunlich gut an und spricht höllisch gut an !

----------


## fipu

Wieviel Bar hast du im Dämpfer? Ein Kumpel hat mit 16 Bar drei Dämpfer "gekillt". Jetzt hat er einfach etwas Öl in die Luftkammer gegeben. Jetzt gehts...

----------


## Laubfrosch

aktuellstes Bild meines Radels....

----------


## Lordz

> Wieviel Bar hast du im Dämpfer? Ein Kumpel hat mit 16 Bar drei Dämpfer "gekillt". Jetzt hat er einfach etwas Öl in die Luftkammer gegeben. Jetzt gehts...



200 Psi , bei 8,5 .. weiß aber no net obs passt , is laut tabelle ! Bins nämlich no kan meter gefahren !

----------


## Poison :)

8,5 bar scheint mir viel zu wenig

hatten heud einen vivid im session und mussten auf ca 12-14 bar gehen (75kg)

lg

----------


## degoe

So mein Voltage FR10,2011er endlich mal in Bild mit komplett Aufbau..lol

----------


## stephan-

> 8,5 bar scheint mir viel zu wenig
> 
> hatten heud einen vivid im session und mussten auf ca 12-14 bar gehen (75kg)
> 
> lg


Federhärten sind in unterschiedlichen Rahmen nicht vergleichbar...

----------


## Lordz

> 8,5 bar scheint mir viel zu wenig
> 
> hatten heud einen vivid im session und mussten auf ca 12-14 bar gehen (75kg)
> 
> lg



200 psi bei 8,5" FEDERWEG einstellung ... bei 10" sind 240 vorgeschlagen !

----------


## fipu

Es geht nichts übers probieren. 
Falls er wie erwähnt einfach eingefedert bleibt, so muss er nicht unbedingt kaputt sein. Einfach mit Gewalt auseinander ziehen und wieder probieren.
Laut einem Schweizer WC-Fahrer ist der Vivid Air-Dämpfer in den WC-Bikes oft wenn sie "ausgestellt" sind. Wenn es jedoch auf den Track geht, dann kommt ein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer rein. Er sei im Moment einfach noch zu anfällig.

----------


## Lordz

wirklich ? org ..
Naja mal schaun wie er tut  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tibo13

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert und die 16kg-Marke geknackt...

----------


## Poison :)

partliste? schaut nicht wirklich leicht aufgebaut aus  :Cool:

----------


## tibo13

*Rahmen:* '11 Giant Glory "M"
*Dämpfer:* RS Vivid R2C 
*Achse:* Superstar Components Alu
*Steuersatz:* Giant (FSA)
*Gabel:* '07 RS Boxxer Race mit Solo-Air-Einheit und Titanschrauben
*Bremsen:* '09 Formula The One 200/180 mit Titanschrauben
*Vorbau:* 50mm Straitline Ultra Direct Mount mit Titanschrauben
*Lenker:* Race Face Atlas FR Stealth Edition
*Griffe:* ProPalm 666ep
*Laufradsatz:* Hope Pro II / Mavic EX721 / DT Swiss Comp
*Reifen:* Intense Intruder / 909 DH FRO Lite (2ply) 2,35 
*Schlauch:* Schwalbe AV14
*Innenlager:* Truvativ GXP
*Kurbel:* Truvativ Descendant 165mm
*Pedale:* Wellgo MG1 Ti
*Kettenblatt:* Race Face Single 36t
*Kettenblattschrauben:* BrandX Alu
*Kettenführung:* 77Designz Freesolo Superlight mit Alu-Schrauben
*Kette:* SRAM PC991 Hollow-Pin
*Kassette:* SRAM PG970 11-23
*Shifter:* SRAM X.9
*Schaltwerk:* SRAM X.9 shortcage
*Sattelstütze:* KCNC SC Pro Lite
*Klemme:* Token
*Sattel:* Selle Italia SLR

----------


## degoe

Die beide Brüder zusammen.



Ps Scott Voltage FR10 2011,und Scott Gambler DH10 2011 zum verkaufen. Als ganzes oder nur Rahmen(Nein beim Voltage gibt es nicht die Team wippe Dabei !)

----------


## xxFRESHxx



----------


## q_FTS_p

Ein Dorado-Fahrer!
Wie findest du sie? Hast du zufällig einen Vergleich mit der 888 RC3 Evo?

----------


## Philipp

@xxFRESHxx: sehr geiles 951


Mein aktuelles Blindside

----------


## flo

Nachdem ich endlich Fotos von (fast) allen Radln hab, will ich auch mal meinen Fuhrpark herzeigen.
Alle Räder sind fahrbereit und werden (hin und wieder) auch verwendet  :Smile: 

Intense M6
CCDB mit Titanfeder
Boxxer RC '11 mit Protone Air Kit
Formula The One
X7/X9 Schaltung
Hope Pro2/721 Laufräder (mittlerweile beide)
Schwalbe Big Betty & Muddy Mary, Falt, Triple Compound
Descendant Kurbel
e.13 Führung
X-Lite Sattelstütze
Flite Titan Sattel
Truvativ Direct Mount
Spank Spike 777, 5mm Rise, blau
PRO Lock-On Griffe
Superstar Comp. MagTi-Pedale
16,5 kg

NS Bikes Majesty
Marzocci 4x
Octane/NS Trailmaster/DT Revolution Laufräder
Conti Race King Supersonic Reifen
FSA Maximus Lenker
FUNN Serial Killa Vorbau
Spank Griffe
uralt Hayes FH (am Foto ist noch eine Deore oben)
DMR Cult Kurbel, DMR Spin Chainring 22t
Shimano DX Flats
11,5 kg

Santa Cruz VP-Free (Neuaufbau: sauberes Rad, alt: dreckiges Rad)
DHX Air
Marzocchi 55
Saint Discs
Sun Ringle/Mavic EX325 Laufräder
Schwalbe Albert Reifen
X9/SLX Schaltung
XTR Kurbel 2-fach
Eigenbau Carbon-Shiftguide
Chris King Headset
Spank Spoon Lenker rot,
Oury Lock On Griffe
SDG Stütze + Sattel
Crankbrothers 50/50xx Pedale
16,7 kg

XC Hardtail - Restlradl (alte eigene und gebraucht gekaufte Parts, so wenig Neuteile wie möglich)
Poison Rahmen, Psylo, Single-Track/Deore LRS, Deore Schaltung, Roox Lenker & Vorbau, Purple Hayes Bremsen, Middleburn Kurbeln, momentan mit Straßenbereifung Schwalbe Kojak

----------


## flo

ein paar gibts noch ...

Puch Rennrad
Drucklufthupe, 3ttt Flatbar, Spank Griffe, neu lackiert, festsitzende Sattelstütze (hat wer einen Tipp?), hoffentlich bald mit gelbem Flaschenhalter
und 3000 km seit Mai 2010

Dusika Atala Herrenfahrrad Oldtimer
ca. 40 Jahre alt, Simplex Schaltung, hübsche Packtasche, sehr schnell

Kons Scab - Restlrad
Manitou Stance Static, Roox, SDG Sattel, 24" Doubletrack LRs mit Gazza 2,6 hinten, neu lackiert, Pflaster mit Riss drunter - 16 kg (fast so schwer wie das Intense ...)

Stadtflitzer
XT/Deore DX Bremsen, X/ Schaltung, Breitarschsattel

BMX-Cruiser vom Mistplatz
Boxxer Race 2003, Lenker vom Motorrad

----------


## hhacks

Und I muß mi daheim rechtfertigen dass i 4 Räder im Keller stehn hab  :Rolleyes:

----------


## grisch

hier mal mein neuester zugang. eigentlich ein "one-bike-fits-all" aufbau. 180er gabel wird wohl im winter noch kommen, ansonsten sehr zufrieden damit.
Gewicht: 15,75kg.

----------


## petera

Tolles SX
Wie bist mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden? beim 2011er liest man öfters das er wenig Endprogression hätte und in Anliegern einsackt.

Gruß
Peter

----------


## grisch

nichts negatives zu melden; feuertaufe war am wildkogel, da machte es sehr schluckfreudigen eindruck, dennoch super handlich. ich hab halt die serien feder (500er) gegen eine 400er tauschen müssen, jetzt passt es für mich perfekt und spricht super feinfühlig an. ist für mich klarer positiver effekt gegenüber meinem vorigen "luft-enduro".

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Tolles SX
> Wie bist mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden? beim 2011er liest man öfters das er wenig Endprogression hätte und in Anliegern einsackt.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


Wo ließt man das wenn ich fragen darf? 
Wenn es wenig Endprogression hat kann es ja eh nicht mehr weiter einsinken.  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> hier mal mein neuester zugang. eigentlich ein "one-bike-fits-all" aufbau. 180er gabel wird wohl im winter noch kommen, ansonsten sehr zufrieden damit.
> Gewicht: 15,75kg.


Ist halt kein 2012er. Die soll es jau auch schon vor der Eurobike geben :Twisted:

----------


## grisch

jaja, warten wir mal ab, ob du es VOR der eurobike noch kriegst, bin gespannt!

----------


## Pinzgauner

> jaja, warten wir mal ab, ob du es VOR der eurobike noch kriegst, bin gespannt!


Und ich erst! Sollen wir eigentlich Rahmen tauschen? Mir gefällt die Farbe vom 2011er besser :Frown: 

Sind die 15,75kg mit Pedalen? Was ist bei dir leichter als bei meinen (errechneten) 17kg? Können die Reifen und die Luftgabel 1,25kg ausmachen?

Aber wir können dann mal beim Uphill tauschen um zu vergleichen wie sich der Unterschied anfühlt.

----------


## grisch

ich hab mit der 36er talas mit 160mm ca. 2350gr.; die 180er van mit stahlfeder wird wo bei 2800 sein, ohne jetzt nachgeschaut zu haben.
mein 321er laufradsatz mit den superstar rotoren ist um einiges leichter als der serienmäßige; fatalbert reifen wiegen irgendwo bei 850gr. das stück; leichte 130gr. schläuche; pedale haben bei mir ca. 350gr. 
es summiert sich halt. 
aber so einen leichten aufbau würde dein bike nicht lange mitmachen  :Wink:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> aber so einen leichten aufbau würde dein bike nicht lange mitmachen


Wüsst sogn in bin blad. If hob hoid koan so an Sissi Forhstil :Big Grin:

----------


## petera

@Pinzgauner
Naja Freeride Magazin/MTB -News :Blush: 
2012 gibs ja nur noch das Komplettbike mit dem VAN RC ohne Highspeed Druckstufe und Bottom Out
Will später nicht noch einmal 500€ drauflegen müssen für einen RC4?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Mal ehrlich: Wer glaubt, dass der RC4 wirklich sein Geld wert ist?
Hol dir lieber den (www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MT...er::27249.html)

----------


## Pinzgauner

> @Pinzgauner
> Naja Freeride Magazin/MTB -News
> 2012 gibs ja nur noch das Komplettbike mit dem VAN RC ohne Highspeed Druckstufe und Bottom Out
> Will später nicht noch einmal 500€ drauflegen müssen für einen RC4?


Naja so schlimm kann es auch wieder nicht sein weil in der Freeride hat das Bike 10 von 10 Punkten erhalten. Ich persönlich bin sowieso ein Fan von wenigen Knöpfen weil ich die ganzen Einstellungen nicht mehr peile (und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige) und außerdem lieber fahre als schraube. Aber jetzt lass ich es wieder mit der Offtopic.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Dabei macht das Alutech, dass s in da jetzigen Ausgabe haben, einen noch besseren Eindruck als das SX. Das Norco Truax ist auch sehr schön.

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Mal ehrlich: Wer glaubt, dass der RC4 wirklich sein Geld wert ist?
> Hol dir lieber den (www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MT...er::27249.html)


fett...

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

Endlich fertig aufgebaut!

Mein neues Summum in L...125,5cm Radstand (Achse zu Achse) :Big Grin:

----------


## Red

Das ist lang.  :Eek: 

In welcher Lenkwinkeleinstellung hast du es?

----------


## da Steff

woah des is jo noch länger als mei Demo in L! (121,3)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Philipp

Mal ein besseres Bild von meinen Blindside, vllt. gibts mal nächstes Jahr was neues

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

> Das ist lang. 
> 
> In welcher Lenkwinkeleinstellung hast du es?


ja des is echt lang, hab schon die einer oder andere Kurve in Afritz nicht bekommen. In Maribor war es wieder obergeil ruhig zu fahren.
Naja, muss wohl noch etwas herumspielen. Der Lenkwinlel ist Std. auf 63 Grad. Ich muss mir erst nen Abzieher besorgen. Das ist bei Mondraker echt nicht gut gelöst, aber ich würds trotzdem mal gerne testen. Vorher hatte ich das Intense 951 und der Unterschied ist echt krass!

----------


## Red

Mein Banshee hat 121cm Radstand (bei ~64° Lenkwinkel), das ist mir definitiv laufruhig genug. Meine letztes Bike hatte 117, da waren die vier Zentimeter Unterschied schon deutlich spürbar.

----------


## druelli

N´Abend Gemeinde,

hier mein Rädchen inkl. Transportbehältnis. 

L.G.

Dany

----------


## grisch

hab meinen "oldi" fertig. 
2009er WC frame (neu)
63er Lenkwinkel und Dämpferaxiallager (K9)

16,85kg mit Stahlfedern

----------


## mastamain

mein 2011er intense m9

17,11 kg

gruss

----------


## fipu

> hab meinen "oldi" fertig. 
> 2009er WC frame (neu)
> 63er Lenkwinkel und Dämpferaxiallager (K9)
> 
> 16,85kg mit Stahlfedern



Viel Spass damit Grisch! Es ist halt immmer noch ein ganz ein schönes Rad!!! Fast eines der Schönsten, seit es DH-Radl gibt.

----------


## grisch

find ich auch, einfach ein klassiker, mit wohlfühl-charakter ;-)
so ein oldi passt auch besser zu unserer generation!




> Viel Spass damit Grisch! Es ist halt immmer noch ein ganz ein schönes Rad!!! Fast eines der Schönsten, seit es DH-Radl gibt.

----------


## UrAnus

Sehr schönes Sunday!
Das mit Klassiker und Wohlfühlcharakter stimmt... sind genau die Gründe warum ich mir auch eines geholt hab :-)

----------


## Gerdi



----------


## Chaoschamp DAH

Mein kleines Prügelschweinchen: CUBE flying circus 08 .... Hat bis jetzt schon viel verziehen ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich hab auch mal wieder was neues.

----------


## SxDx

18kg...
ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert...

----------


## klana_radikala

schönes intense, auch wenn es auf unbearbeiteten fotos vmtl besser kommen würde  :Wink: 

hier mal mein neues:

----------


## SxDx

> schönes intense, auch wenn es auf unbearbeiteten fotos vmtl besser kommen würde


Nein, würde es nicht...  :Wink:  
Hab's ja nur ein "bisschen" nachgeschärft....
...aber danke!

----------


## noox

Die Front wirkt beim Intense eher hoch beim Nukeproof ist's umgekehrt  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

ich glaub die 40 ist schuld dran dass es immer so tief wirkt. baut doch ein bisschen höher als eine boxxer  :Smile:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> schönes intense, auch wenn es auf unbearbeiteten fotos vmtl besser kommen würde 
> 
> hier mal mein neues:


Grundsätzlich schönes Radl - 
ABER:
ich weiss nicht welche Strecken du fährst, aber wenn du damit was anderes ausser touren fahren willst wirds dich bald mal überschlagen mit dem dodl-cockpit....

----------


## klana_radikala

danke erstmal.

viel tiefer als beim session ist jetzt a ned.
eh de üblichen: feuerkogel, semmering, windischgarsten, wagrain, leogang, mautern und co

----------


## Tyrolens

Hängt wohl auch von der Körpergröße und den Körperproportionen des Fahrers ab.

----------


## nailen

AHH hast du da des bei bikebox bestellt,
habs in der hand ghabt weil der verkäufer hat für sich auch eins bestellt
Richtig fesch!! 

@radikala

----------


## klana_radikala

richtig. ghea scho glei zum inventar. 1 rahmen in medium mid vivid hod er a nu im shop

----------


## muzzLe

naja, je tiefer das cockpit, desto cooler das rad ;-------)

----------


## SxDx

> naja, je tiefer das cockpit, desto cooler das rad ;-------)


ich brauch sofort die hope brücke für mein intense ! :P

----------


## BoB

@SxDX:

Vorderradscheibe verkehrt montiert?

----------


## SxDx

sieht so aus. schlimm?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Schon...

----------


## SxDx

hmm. Nachteil konnte ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt nicht feststellen...werd's morgen mal checken und gegebenenfalls ändern.

----------


## Domi9189

Die Bremsscheibe hat eine Lauffrichtung und die ist im normalfall so, dass die "Speichen" der scheibe in fartrichtung zeigen. Also andersrum als bei dir. Da die Scheibe auf die so auftretenden Bremswirkungen konstruiert ist sollte sie auch nur so montiert und verwendet werden.

----------


## Mannie

das wäre dir mit den XT scheiben nicht passiert die blockiere zusammen mit ner boxxer das Rad vollständig, da musst du sie drehen falls man mal wieder zu doof war die Rotationsangabe zu lesen

----------


## SxDx

Ja schon, aber dann hätte ich XT Scheiben und ne' Boxxer... wer will denn sowas?  :Wink: 

Na wenigstens hab ich's nicht selber montiert...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mannie

ich fahr das ganz gerne so mit saint und boxxer, dazu müsste das bei jeder anderen gabel auch so sein weil bei mir schlägt das an der PM aufnahme an somit überall gleich^^

----------


## Dh4ever

moin 
hier mal meins ;-)

----------


## papa schlumpf

dann zeig ich euch mal mein bike  :Smile: 
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...o=8136&cat=500

----------


## klana_radikala

sehr schön der pudel, die lackierung kommt bei sonnenschein sicher noch ne ecke besser

----------


## papa schlumpf

> sehr schön der pudel, die lackierung kommt bei sonnenschein sicher noch ne ecke besser


ja stimmt.... heute werde ich noch ein foto machen wenn die sonne scheint...  :Smile:

----------


## RED666

Mein erster Downhiller! Neues Low Budget (2500.- Euro) Bike von GT. Reicht für mich als absoluten Neuling total aus denke ich (hab erst ca 20 Abfahrten mit nem Freerider gemacht und fahre ziemlich easy und Gemütlich ohne Gröbere Jumps und Drops).

Allerdings werde ich evtl die Gabel gegen eine Rock Shox Tauschen, weil ich irgendwie das Gefühl habe das die Marzocchi 888 RV ziemlich Dünn und Fragil ausschauen (zumindest im vergleich zur Boxxer zb). Vielleicht Bilde ich mir das aber auch nur ein  :Wink: 

Hier die genauen Daten: freeride-mountain.com/GT-Fury...012-L?ref=base


Edit: evtl die hier statt der Marzocchi? www.hibike.de/artikel/2263306...er%20R2C2.html Wär grad noch in meinem Budget....

----------


## wuschi

> Allerdings werde ich evtl die Gabel gegen eine Rock Shox Tauschen, weil ich irgendwie das Gefühl habe das die Marzocchi 888 RV ziemlich Dünn und Fragil ausschauen (zumindest im vergleich zur Boxxer zb). Vielleicht Bilde ich mir das aber auch nur ein


made my day  :Smile: 
eigenartigerweise weren an den 2012er GTs marzocchi gabeln verbaut, die aussehen wie das modell von 2007. stabilitätsmäßig brauchst du dir auf keinen fall sorgen machen. und wenn doch, wird ein wechsel zu einer boxxer wohl kaum den erhofften effekt erzielen

----------


## RED666

> ..... stabilitätsmäßig brauchst du dir auf keinen fall sorgen machen. und wenn doch, wird ein wechsel zu einer boxxer wohl kaum den erhofften effekt erzielen


Ich hab mich nur gewundert weil auf den ganzen Pics der andern DH Bikes die Gabeln so Bullig und Massiv ausschauen (eben auch die Boxxer), im vergleich zu den Mazzochis - allerdings muss ich dazusagen das ich mein Bike noch nicht mal in Natura geshen habe (bekomms erst in 2 Wochen).

Aber in dem Fall bin ich ja beruhigt  ; ) 

PS. Dann sind die Rock Shox Boxxer gar nicht solche "Über Gabeln" wie mann immer hört?

----------


## Mannie

Rock Shox gabeln sind gut aber bestimmt nicht das non plus ultra. Viele Streiten sich was besser ist, aber für die einen ist der Preis wichtiger die anderen wollen die 40 Optik nicht missen und deren Ansprechverhalten, die anderen wollen das Gewicht von der Boxxer WC haben usw.
Gabeln sind so unterschiedlich wie ihre Besitzer, weder Mazzochis noch Fox noch Rock Shox haben das Ultimative, genauso wenig wie andere Hersteller. 
Fahren und Spaß haben ist der Zaubersatz.
Fahr erst mal die 888 und vergleiche die mit anderen Gabeln. Und stell sie vor den Vergleichen auf dich ein! auch deine eigene.

----------


## wuschi

wie ich schon geschrieben habe sieht die gabel aus wie ältere modelle. die neuen sind "bulliger". ich weiß nicht was du über die boxxer gelesen hast aber stabilität bietet heute jede dh-gabel genügend.

----------


## beejay

https://www.downhill-board.com/66568...highlight=sunn

Unbedingt anschauen, das wohl schönste Sunn Radical steht zum Verkauf. Meldet euch unter Bjoern dot stukenkemper a-t me dot com

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

[QUOTE=RED666;766751

PS. Dann sind die Rock Shox Boxxer gar nicht solche "Über Gabeln" wie mann immer hört?[/QUOTE]

Sind sie auch garantiert nicht! Meine zwei Boxxers ham beider nicht funktioniert...

----------


## da Steff

so mehr oder weniger finales Set Up. (und endlich schwarze pedale!  :Embarrassment:  )

Hat wer eine 500er Titan Feder für mich?!?  :Big Grin: 

Sonstige Verbesserungsvorschläge?!?!

PARTLIST:
Frame, Specialized Demo 8 II Frame L, black custom powder coated
Rear Shock, Fox DHX 5, 450lbs Spring
Fork, Fox 40 RC2 Ti 2011 Kashima Coat, green spring
Brakes, Shimano Saint
Discs, Shimano XT 203mm
Headset, Cane Creek Tank Jump 1/8"
Stem, Chromag Director Direct Mount Stem 2011 black
Bottom Bracket, Shimano Saint
Crankset, Shimano Saint 170mm
Shift Lever, SRAM X0
Rear Derailleur, SRAM X0 carbon 9- speed
Chainring, Reverse DH 36T green
Cassette, Shimano XT 11-34
Chain, Shimano HG 930 XT
Chainguide/Bashguard, e.thirteen SRS+
Rimset, DT Swiss E2200
Bar, Chromag Fubar OSX 760mm
Grips, ODI Ruffian
Tyres, Maxxis Wetscream & Highroller
Tubes, Maxxis Freeride tubes
Pedals, Straitline DH
Seatpost, Race Face Respond
Saddle, Chromag Lynx DT

----------


## druelli

.... So vüh scheeh... :Cool: L.G.Dany

----------


## fritzchris

Servus

Jetzt will ich mein neues auch mal herzeigen.

mfg Chris

----------


## fipu

Du musst ja rieeesig sein! :EEK!:

----------


## fritzchris

Servus

Naja 194cm. 
Nach dem foto habe ich die Stütze noch 2cm gekürzt. 

mfg Chris

----------


## muzzLe

lenker und bremshebeln bleiben in der position?

----------


## fritzchris

Ich weiß die Lenker position sieht seltsam aus aber nach der ersten kurzen Testfahrt passt es eigentlich. Ob es wirklich passt weiß ich erst wenn ich mehr gefahren bin.

Die Bremshebel waren so zu steil das habe ich schon geändert.

mfg Chris

----------


## Laubfrosch

"wtf, wenn das setup dein ernst ist, musst du einen total unproportionalen körperbau haben  :Big Grin:  wobei die Propain räder eh recht klein ausfallen"  - sagt ein größerer :P

----------


## nforcer



----------


## Energie

schick ist dein specialized !!! SX Trail oder ?  :Confused:

----------


## mAsKeD

Es nimmt langsam gestalt an und die vorfreude ist enorm....

----------


## fipu

Bist du in Australien?! :Big Grin:

----------


## druelli

> Bist du in Australien?!


..... sei halt ein bischen kreativ ......... dreh den Bildschirm.......   :Big Grin: 

Das Rädchen find ich sehr hübsch.

L.G.

Dany

----------


## mAsKeD

nein bin eh in österreich... naja noch nicht gehört das die 601er bergauf gut klettern??? meins schafft sogar überhänge ;P

----------


## klana_radikala

Jetzt mit 350lbs Nukeproof Titanfeder und XTR Schaltwerk. Bringt etwa 18kg auf die Wage

----------


## druelli

Hallo Freunde der Bergabfahrräder,

hier mal eine Momentaufnahme meines Neuzuganges:
Habe ein paar Nukeproof Teile montiert, da die alten auf das gröbste abgerockt waren.

In Planung: Neuer Laufradsatz und Pedale

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Loki

recht aktuelles bild... ist nur noch eine schwarze kurbel montiert worden...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

@ loki:
schaut mMn gut aus, nur fahrst du ohne Bash oder Tacco?
Nur würd ich den sattel weiter rein tun... schaut so aus , als ob der extrem weit draußen wär und als ob die stütze bald abreißen würd...
aber farblich schön aufeinander abgestimmt und vorallem bekommt man davon kein augenkrebs durch 100.000 verschiedene grelle farbtöne

----------


## druelli

@Loki,sehr hübsches Radl, nur das Transportmittel finde ich etwas übertrieben.  :Big Grin: L.G.Dany

----------


## papa schlumpf

@loki: was ist das genau wo dein rad drauf steht?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Loki

> @ loki:
> schaut mMn gut aus, nur fahrst du ohne Bash oder Tacco?
> Nur würd ich den sattel weiter rein tun... schaut so aus , als ob der extrem weit draußen wär und als ob die stütze bald abreißen würd...
> aber farblich schön aufeinander abgestimmt und vorallem bekommt man davon kein augenkrebs durch 100.000 verschiedene grelle farbtöne


ich bin noch nie mit bash oder taco gefahren. sehe das als unnötiges gewicht an. bei 375mm tretlagerhöhe ist das auch unsinn.  :Wink: 

sattelstütze ist noch komplett im sitzdom versenkt, schaut nur nicht mehr heraus, sattelhöhe ist auf lenkerhöhe, ist mir fast noch zu niedrig auf längeren pedalierstücken




> @Loki,
> 
> sehr hübsches Radl, nur das Transportmittel finde ich etwas übertrieben. 
> 
> L.G.
> 
> Dany


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> @loki: was ist das genau wo dein rad drauf steht?


da fragste mich was... ist irgendwas von der zeche. muss ich beim nächsten mal dort mal schauen...

----------


## RED666

Endlich ist es gekommen - die Wartezeit war fast unerträglich. Die erste Probefahrt war absoluter Hammer - ich bin schwer begeistert. 

Ich finde auch den Rahmen verdammt Hübsch....


PS: was ist ein Taco bzw bash?

----------


## willi

> PS: was ist ein Taco bzw bash?



Kettenblattschutz. Z.B wenn man mal bei einem Felsen mit dem Kettenblatt aufsitzt.

Bashguard wird mit dem Kettenblatt an der Kurbel verschraubt und umschliest das Ganze Kettenblatt.

Taco ist unten  an der Kettenführung befestigt.

----------


## klana_radikala

schönes gt. ein etwas detailierterer fahrbericht würd mich intressieren  :Smile: 
ich frage mich wo die die alten zocchis für die bikes herbekommen, lassen die sie extra nachproduzieren oder haben die noch genügend restbestäne?

----------


## Red

Wenn GT eine Großbestellung aufgibt wird da schon nochmal nachproduziert.
Hatte vor einiger Zeit mal ein ähnliches Erlebnis, da wollte ein Kunde nicht die schönen neuen effizienten energiesparenden Lüfter bei einem großen Hersteller kaufen, sondern das alte Modell, weil das ein paar Euro fünfzig billiger war. Erst hieß es "geht nicht", als es dann aber um eine deutlich fünfstellige Stückzahl ging war es kein Problem mehr.

----------


## RED666

> schönes gt. ein etwas detailierterer fahrbericht würd mich intressieren


Also viele Details kann ich leider nicht bieten, da dies mein erster Downhiller ist, und ich dadurch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu andern DH bikes habe (ausserdem hab ich von der ganzen MTB Materie noch wenig Ahnung - hab erst letzten Sommer mit Biken Angefangen, und bin davor seit 20 JAhren nicht mehr auf nem Rad gesessen).

Was ich aber dazu sagen kann, ist das ich extrem überrascht war, was für ein Riesen unterschied im Fahrgefühl und Handling, im vergleich zu meinem Freeride Bike Besteht: An heftigen Wurzelpassagen, an denen es mich mit dem Freerider total durchgeschüttelt hat, und ich viel Kraft Aufwenden musste, bin ich mit dem GT fast wie auf Wolken darüber hinweg geschwebt.  :Surprised: 

Zu verdanken ist das vermutlich zu Großen Teilen der extrem guten Marzocchi Gabel, die Übrigens in Natura sehr viel Stabiler und Vertrauenswürdiger aussieht als auf den Fotos -> ich hatte Anfangs große Zweifel, da sie auf den Bildern so Fragil und Dünn Ausgeschaut hat, aber jetzt weiß ich, das sie halt wohl einfach nicht Fotogen ist  :Wink: 

Ebenfalls war der viel Breitere Lenker sehr Angenehm -> durch ihn hatte ich super Kontrolle über das Bike, und konnte sauber um alle Kurven Zirkeln. (die Riesigen Reifen haben da wohl auch einiges dazu Beigetragen). Die Bremsen ziehen auch verdammt gut - ich hab sogar nen Stoppie versucht, aber das einzige was passierte, war das die Gabel Komprimiert wurde, und es mich fast Vornüber vom Bike geworfen hätte (das lass ich vorerst lieber).

Wie gesagt bin ich absolut begeistert vom Tollen Fahrgefühl, und freue mich jetzt Riesig auf die nächste Saison!


PS. Kleine Anekdote: Beim Fotos machen kam Zufällig mein Türkischer Nachbar vorbei und sagte: "Boh eh - des Schaut jo aus wie Motorrad he!" ; )

----------


## tibo13

Bei meinem Glory gabs einige Veränderungen seit dem letzen Post...

Neu sind:
Nukeproof Titanfeder 450x2,75
RWC Buchse mit Nadellager
Wellgo MG1 Ti
KMC X10-SL Kette
Shimano Dura Ace 11-21 Kassette
Crank Brothers Cobalt Griffe
SLR TT vom verschlissenen Leder befreit
sämtliche Schrauben gegen Titan- bzw. Alu-Pendants getauscht

Gewicht liegt momentan bei 15,6kg

----------


## Loki

mal mein "neues" haldenrad, damit ich auch mal den hügel rauf komm.

----------


## annihilator

loki, ich halte gegen....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Loki

ich glaub, im verhältnis biste da deutlich teurer aus dem laden gegangen  :Wink: 

mach endlich die sticker runter. das teil wirkt wie nen ed-hardy bike.

----------


## annihilator

lack ist schon da...  :Big Grin: 

muss jetzt nur nochmal pissen, damit ichs wieder zerlege...  :Big Grin: 

kann sein, aber was ich fürs ganze bike -wie auf bild- hingelegt habe, kaufen andere gerade mal den voltage rahmen beim händler!  :Big Grin:

----------


## annihilator

> ich sags mal so, ich denke, das ich unter 500 euro geblieben bin, alles in allem.


ok, das wäre das was ich für den rahmen gezahlt habe.  :Big Grin: 

[edit] wo ist denn dein post hin?

----------


## Loki

falschen knopp gedrückt... hab viel getauscht und günstig eingekauft. hampel ja schon paar monate rum.
bashring ist schon nen passender bestellt von kona, konnte da nicht die finger weg lassen. dämpfer kommt halt der vorher montierte vanilla rc in 200/57. derzeit montiert ist so nen billigdreck in 190/50.

bremsen sehe ich in naher zukunft handlungsbedarf. denke, es läuft auf ne elixier aus, da ich sonst auch alles aus dem hause sram hab. möcht das gern schon recht stimmig haben. laufräder sind halt ja auch nur temporär drin, bis was leichteres kommt, da die ex325 schon wahre bleibrocken sind.

----------


## annihilator

warum keine SLX? gibt es im paar für unter 100€ NEU...

----------


## Loki

hätt ich aber wieder nen schönes mischmasch am rad. hab ja soweit komplett x.9. die elixier bekomm ich deutlich unter 100 euro, da stell ich dann keine fragen mehr. zudem gefällt mir der bremssattel der slx absolut nicht.

----------


## annihilator

das eine ist gefallen, das andere die zuverlässigkeit... meine XT sättel finde ich optisch auch nicht dolle, bringen aber mehr power als die XTR.  :Wink:

----------


## Loki

kraftmässig reichen mir auch die hayes, von daher...

----------


## annihilator

omg... dann kannst dir auch ne canti ranbauen, zieht ca. gleichgut, ist aber nicht so problembehaftet!  :Big Grin: 

btw. wenn du bei mtb-news was von mir willst musst ne e-mail schicken... daniel aka john-doe hat mal wieder zugeschlagen... morgen telefoniere ich aber mit thomas, weil arthur(khujand) und viele weitere sind für eine abdankung von dem guten... er übertreibt es... arthur kennt ihn seit 18 jahren, und meinte nur der habe sich derbe ins negative verändert(im echten leben) seit er mod ist!  :Frown: 

kannst bitte auch in meiner interessensgemeinschaft(marzocchi) schreiben, wenn wer was dringend brauch/frage hat, muss er übers profil ne mail schicken! danke.

----------


## Loki

jo, mach ich. der kollege mod is schon bissl komisch geworden...

naja, cantis geht bei den laufrädern ja net  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## annihilator

komisch ist untertrieben... und wenn es leuten sogar im echten leben auffällt das eine person sich seit sie den status inne hat verändert, besonders ins negative... mir tun nur leute leid, wenn er mal ne führungsposition in ner firma haben sollte... wahrscheinlich führt er da wieder körperliche züchtigung ein...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Loki

xD... wer weiss. aber wo ich dich hier grad hab. für ne t8 ne luftkartusche, was für rohrinnendurchmesser hab ich dort? brauch da paar daten für nen luftumbau meiner dh-gabel. (will die 700g federgewicht negieren)

----------


## annihilator

welche willst umbauen, die sigma?

masse kann ich dir dienstag geben, liegt in der firma!  :Smile:

----------


## Loki

klar die sigma. steifigkeit und gesamtfunktion ist okay, nur das gewicht ist mit 3.7 kilo too much. da die sigma mit 36mm rohren recht nah an das MZ maß ran kommt, denke ich, wird man da was basteln können. weiss nur noch nicht, ob mit einer kartusche (ATA??) oder mit nem protone kit. bei beidem müsste ich mir was überlegen, da ich am oberen rand des linken gabelbeins keinerlei nut habe um eine verschlusskappe zu montieren.

----------


## annihilator

ata kartusche sollte ohne grosses gebastel gehen, topcap und bodenmutter wirst nur was eigenes machen müssen, der rest passt.

----------


## Loki

denke, dürfte auch die beste alternative sein. topcap ist kein problem, bodenmutter kann ich tauschen, die originale hat auch schon ein ventil, da luftunterstützung. kannst mir da evtl preise nennen? hoffe wohl, irgendwo eine günstig zu kriegen, aber denke, das wird schwierig.

----------


## annihilator

die ata kartusche hat ne eigene boden mutter... eigentlich musst du nur das loch unten auf 10mm aufbohren.  :Wink:  und dann brauchst noch das topcap.
ATA kartusche wiegt mit allem drum und dran ca. 230g.

preislich recht teuer ne neue, am besten suchst dir ne runtergerockte T8 ATA und schlachtest die aus... rein theoretisch könntest sogar nen RC3 innenleben transplantieren...

----------


## Loki

okay, hab ich befürchtet. was kann die rc3? würde ich also über die kartusche ca auf 3.2 kilo runter kommen...

----------


## annihilator

ja, jenachdem was das innenleben wiegt...  :Smile: 

btw:
fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1072752

----------


## 4Crosser_Max

Bin ganz neu hier da zeig ich mal meine Räder die ich so hatte/habe.
Das Nox wird nun verkauft. Das AgentBikes wurde mir außem abgeschlossenen Schuppen geklaut  :Evil:

----------


## Loki

> ja, jenachdem was das innenleben wiegt... 
> 
> btw:
> fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1072752


federn entnehmen hat die gabel auf glatte 3 kilo gebracht. hab dazu noch eine art luftunterstützung drin, also auch so ne minikartusche, die denke ich, wiegt auch nochmal 100g wenigstens. also sind gute 3.2 kilo realistisch.

das bild hab ich auch grad schon gesehen... einfach nur lächerlich das ganze.

----------


## annihilator

du musst auch ie kolbenstange runterrechnen... die wiegt auch!

----------


## Loki

das ist dünnes alurohr, die wiegt kaum was.

----------


## annihilator

unterschätz das nicht, dick sind die kolben der MZs auch nicht, dennoch zwischen 50-70g.

----------


## druelli

Hier ein kleines Update:
SixPack Kamikaze Felgen mit SixPack Mayhem Naben.

L.G.

Dany

----------


## DHstyle

Hier mein Rad für die Saison 2012,

Lapierre DH920 Stealth mit 2012er FOX Factory 40 und 2012er FOX Factory RC4, Mavic Deemax Ultimate ebenfalls aus dem Jahre 2012, Easton Havoc DH-Lenker, cSIXX 110gl Carbon KeFü, usw usw ... Meinungen rund ums Rad sind herzlich Wilkommen ;]

Momentanes GEwicht sind 16,3 kg (es kommt noch eine Titanfeder, Carbon-Sattelstütze und leichtere Pedale dran um unter 16 kg zu kommen)

----------


## DH_Marco

scharfes teil!!!!!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## grisch

Mhm, Carbonsattelstütze, da muss ich schmunzeln und an ein Video denken ;-)




> Hier mein Rad für die Saison 2012,
> 
> Lapierre DH920 Stealth mit 2012er FOX Factory 40 und 2012er FOX Factory RC4, Mavic Deemax Ultimate ebenfalls aus dem Jahre 2012, Easton Havoc DH-Lenker, cSIXX 110gl Carbon KeFü, usw usw ... Meinungen rund ums Rad sind herzlich Wilkommen ;]
> 
> Momentanes GEwicht sind 16,3 kg (es kommt noch eine Titanfeder, Carbon-Sattelstütze und leichtere Pedale dran um unter 16 kg zu kommen)

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Mhm, Carbonsattelstütze, da muss ich schmunzeln und an ein Video denken ;-)


das video kenne ich auch  :Big Grin:  

aber tolles bike. preis würde mich interessieren...

----------


## noox

Ich würd wieder eine Carbonsattelstütze nehmen - wenn es sich vom Gewicht her auszahlt. War bei meiner gebrochenen eher ein Montagefehler. Und ich hab auch schon gebrochene Alustütze gesehen.

Allerdings ist es tatsächlich so, dass die Carbon-Sattelstützen kaum leichter sind, als die in Alu. Und Alu ist dann doch etwas einfach zu handhaben. Die Klemmung ist ja bei Carbon und Alu gleich - und die macht den größten Anteil des Gewichts. Im Downhill fährt man außerdem sehr kurze Stützen, sodass man hier auch kaum einen Vorteil vom leichteren Rohr hat. Wenn's blöd hergeht, zahlst dann 50 Euro mehr, dafür, dass du weniger als 20 g gespart hast...

----------


## DHstyle

> das video kenne ich auch  
> 
> aber tolles bike. preis würde mich interessieren...


über sowas will ich garnicht nachdenken, da in diesem Punkt das Rad eigentlich zum fahren viel zu schade wäre ^^

----------


## papa schlumpf

> über sowas will ich garnicht nachdenken, da in diesem Punkt das Rad eigentlich zum fahren viel zu schade wäre ^^


glaube ich ...

----------


## grisch

am DH'ler ist es mir mittlerweile auch wurst, hab heuer eine 08-15 Stütze rein gegeben, die ich rumliegen hatte. ist massiv und bricht sicher nicht. ob dh'ler nun 16,2 oder 16,4kg hat ist mir auch bowidl. 
Am Enduro/Freerider ist es schon entscheidender, find ich. da hab ich eine 400er Länge, da kannst schon mal 200gr. rausholen mit einer leichten stütze. ich hab da seit jahren schon die KCNC (sind mMn so ziemlich die leichtesten die es in fast allen durchmessern gibt).

----------


## DHstyle

werde jetzt trotzdem mal eine ENVE-Carbonstütze ausprobieren ... die sollen ja noch ein gutes stück leichter sein als andere Carbon-Sattelstützen

----------


## noox

Hast recht, die Enve ist angeblich gut 50g leichter als z.B. die Thomson Elite. Ich glaub allerdings, dass sich der Unterschied verringert, wenn man sie verkürzt. 

Der Klemmmechanismus der Enve schaut ganz gut aus. Allerdings ist da das Sattelgestänge relativ kurz gelagert - zumindest vom Foto scheint so.

----------


## DHstyle

> Hast recht, die Enve ist angeblich gut 50g leichter als z.B. die Thomson Elite. Ich glaub allerdings, dass sich der Unterschied verringert, wenn man sie verkürzt. 
> 
> Der Klemmmechanismus der Enve schaut ganz gut aus. Allerdings ist da das Sattelgestänge relativ kurz gelagert - zumindest vom Foto scheint so.


Ja das ist mir bei der Enve auch schon aufgefallen ... allerdings halte ich den rahmenintegrierten Klemmmechanismus beim Lapierre gegenüber anderer Rahmen besser für Carbon geeignet, da bei anderen Rahmen durch eine Klemme die Scharfkantigen enden des Sattelrohres zusammengepresst werden um so die Sattelstütze zu fixieren ... und Scharfe Kanten mit hohem Druck gegen carbon zu pressen ist ja auch nicht optimal^^ ... im Lapierre werden lediglich 2 konische stücke mithilfe einer Schraube zusammengezogen, was die Sattelstütze ohne großem Druckaufwand schon im Sattelrohr fest fixiert

----------


## noox

Ja, die Sattelklemmen sind echt ziemlich unsinnig. Damit da nix rutscht muss ma extrem zusammendrehen. Bei meinem alten Downhiller musste ich das so fest zusammendrehen, dass ich mal die Schraube abgerissen habe (weil sie ziemlich auch Biegung belastet wurde). Beim aktuellen Downhiller ist die Karbonsattelstütze genau deswegen gerissen. Sie wurde am Rahmenschlitz gequetscht und ist da aufgegangen. 

Umgekehrt bringt man oft die Stütze kaum aus dem Rahmen.

----------


## Biker753

Mein neues altes Orange 222  :Smile:

----------


## bighit75

> Mein neues altes Orange 222


 klassiker :Wink:

----------


## Biker753

Jo einfach fein, liegt momentan bei 17,5 Kilo, wird aber mit der zeit immer leichter werden!

----------


## brokedrift

Santa Cruz V-10
- 2010 RockShox Boxxer World Cup Fork
 - Gravity Light Direct Mount Stem (arriving in the mail at the end of march)
- 2010 Avid Code 8" Disc Brakes System
 - Fox DHX 5.0 rear shock
 - E13 SRS+ Chain Guide
 - Shimano Deore LX shifters
 - Shimano Ultegra Rear Derailleur
 - Mavic 823 Downhill Wheels
 - Maxxis High Roller UST tires (will be replaced with Minions)
 - DT Swiss HüGI FR Rear Hub
 - DT Swiss ONYX front hub
 - Kona DH handlebar
 - Carbon Fiber Tail Mud Guard
 - Raceface Cranks
 - Easton pedals
 - Thomson seat post
 - FSA seat
 - 2x 1600 Lm Wide angle headlights (bike + helmet)

just some stuff off the top of my head  :Smile:

----------


## DHstyle

> Santa Cruz V-10
> - 2010 RockShox Boxxer World Cup Fork
>  - Gravity Light Direct Mount Stem (arriving in the mail at the end of march)
> - 2010 Avid Code 8" Disc Brakes System
>  - Fox DHX 5.0 rear shock
>  - E13 SRS+ Chain Guide
>  - Shimano Deore LX shifters
>  - Shimano Ultegra Rear Derailleur
>  - Mavic 823 Downhill Wheels
> ...


ne schwarze Boxxer ran dann wärs perfekt !  :Wink: 
ansonsten top  :Way To Go:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> ne schwarze Boxxer ran dann wärs perfekt ! 
> ansonsten top


nein...

----------


## Mannie

Finde die weiße Boxxer auch perfekt passend, das ist so ein Gegensatz zum restlichem schwarz, das schon langweilig sonst ausschaun würde.

----------


## brokedrift

mir gefällt weiss  :Smile:  hab die auch extrem billig gekauft als ich in die USA war  :Cool:

----------


## DHstyle

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten ;]

----------


## 1210

hier mal mein radl...

hab jetz ein jahr lang restauriert und aufgebaut,
paar kleigkeiten werden noch geändert,
aber jetzt ists endlich mal "ready to ride"  :Smile: 

turner dhr 2006 mit dhx 5 und 2001er x-vert carbon
rest ist n wilder mix aus deore, 105 und xtr, da gehört noch was gemacht

----------


## JAN15-DOWNHILL

das ist mein bike.bin 15 also nicht lachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## bighit75

> das ist mein bike.bin 15 also nicht lachen


 nice :Smile:

----------


## Loki

kefü und sattel am schwinn wird noch geändert, ebenso schalthebel, kona ist erstmal so endzustand (suche allerdings noch vom coiler die längeren umlenkhebel).

----------


## annihilator

final(voltage) & aufbau(nemesis):

----------


## DHstyle

> final(voltage) & aufbau(nemesis):


mhhhhhh lecker ! Des Voltage sieht echt seeeeeeehr schick aus !! Top Aufbau ! :Way To Go:

----------


## annihilator

danke, danke... das geht samstag auf die reise... hund, bike, hase & ich auf italien... schön bei meinem hausberg hinterm ferienhaus schreddern gehn!  :Cool: 

freu mich da sooo drauf... btw: meinen QR schnellspanner für die gabel habe ich beim aufräumen auch wiedergefunden, somit ist der ersatz wie auf bild(nen 09er  :Frown:  ) ersetzt! reifen kommen für piemont wieder baron drauf... beste für den untergrund da.  :Bow:

----------


## DHstyle

> danke, danke... das geht samstag auf die reise... hund, bike, hase & ich auf italien... schön bei meinem hausberg hinterm ferienhaus schreddern gehn! 
> 
> freu mich da sooo drauf... btw: meinen QR schnellspanner für die gabel habe ich beim aufräumen auch wiedergefunden, somit ist der ersatz wie auf bild(nen 09er  ) ersetzt! reifen kommen für piemont wieder baron drauf... beste für den untergrund da.


Nichts geht über Erfahrung ;] ... wieviel wiegt denn das voltage?

----------


## annihilator

mit der bereifung 13.8, mit baron 14.6

----------


## DHstyle

> mit der bereifung 13.8, mit baron 14.6


ahh ok klingt recht vielversprechend ! ... meins will ich auch so auf knappe 15 kg runterbringen

----------


## annihilator

ist easy... leichte laufräder und anbauteile und gut ist!  :Wink: 

Rahmen - Scott Voltage FR "L"
Dämpfer - Marzocchi Roco WC Air
Gabel - Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo mit ATA Kartusche
Steuersatz - FSA Orbit Z 1.5" to 1 1/8"
Vorbau - Thomson X4
Lenker - Easton Havoc Carbon
Stütze - Easton EC90 Zero
Sattel - Selle Italia SLR TT(gehäutet)
Klemme - Roxcyle SL
Naben - DT 440
Speichen - DT Revo
Nippel - DT Alu
Felgen - DT EX5.1
Wechsel - Shimano XTR mit Saint Käfig und Carbon-Ceramic Pulleys
Schalthülle: Nokon
Kette - Shimano XTR
Kurbel - Shimano XTR
Innenlager - Shimano XTR
Kettenblatt - Truvativ SS 33T
Cassette - Dura-Ace Titan 11-23
Pedale - Spank Spike
Kettenführung - e13 LG1+
Bremsen - Shimano XTR Hebel mit XT Sätteln und Saint Leitungen
Scheiben - Shimano XT 200/180mm
Trigger - Shimano XTR
Griffe - BBB Moosgummi
Pneus - Michelin Wild Rock`R & Grip`R
Schläuche - Michelin Latex C4
Felgenbänder - Schwalbe Textil
Schalt und Bremsleitung IM rahmen Verlegt!

----------


## DHstyle

Leichte Laufräder hab ich ^^ mein Rahmen is auch ziemlich leicht (3,8 kg) ... is hald alles kein Voltage =D

----------


## annihilator

naja, viel leichter ist der voltage rahmen auch nicht...  :Wink: 

mit ner aufgebohrten 55 oder lyric würde da gewichtsmässig auch noch mal einiges gehen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

> Schalt und Bremsleitung IM rahmen Verlegt!


details plz

----------


## annihilator

fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...itungen_01.jpg

fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...itungen_02.jpg

----------


## Loki

wat hab ich gehört, permanente sperre im gelben forum?? bitter... was nen lachhafter verein...

----------


## papa schlumpf

> wat hab ich gehört, permanente sperre im gelben forum?? bitter... was nen lachhafter verein...


wer, wie , was?!

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ohne Evil wirds im IBC echt fad...

----------


## annihilator

wer erzählt sonen shice? bis zum 29.4.... also noch 4 wochen... und überlege ernsthaft da mal wieder 3 jahre weg zubleiben, so wie schonmal... X-D

----------


## Sethimus

come to the dark side, we have cookies too!

----------


## annihilator

da bin ich doch auch...  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

hm aber ned arg aktiv

----------


## annihilator

mehr auf pinkbike...  :Wink:

----------


## 1210

> hier mal mein radl...
> 
> hab jetz ein jahr lang restauriert und aufgebaut,
> paar kleigkeiten werden noch geändert,
> aber jetzt ists endlich mal "ready to ride" 
> 
> turner dhr 2006 mit dhx 5 und 2001er x-vert carbon
> rest ist n wilder mix aus deore, 105 und xtr, da gehört noch was gemacht
> Anhang 47723


ok, sattelstütze ghört weiter ein, aber so schirch is doch net, oder?  :Surprised:

----------


## Sethimus

> ok, sattelstütze ghört weiter ein, aber so schirch is doch net, oder?

----------


## 1210

haha, na heast! vom mund abgespart und 10 monate drann rumgebastelt... auf ein " gut schauts aus" besteh ich!

----------


## Umar

Schaut wirklich gut aus.... mein altes dhr... pass gut drauf auf  :Wink:

----------


## 1210

jo, ist in guten händen.. alle probs sind beseitigt und hab voll die freude mit dem hobel :Wink:

----------


## wiesei

eigentlich ganz bescheiden hir in winterausführung

----------


## 1210

de hittn ken ich doch :Smile:  nice!  ..im urlaub baun wir den trail aus :Wink:

----------


## wiesei

jo do mochma a geile DH streken daraus !!  mit der mazochi brauch ich mich auch nicht mehr zu fürchten das das vorderrad gefressen wird und ich einen abgang übern lenker mache

----------


## wiesei

und hier in sommer ausführung mit kurtzen vorbau und breiten reifen vor meiner bretterfalle

----------


## lupaxy

cayon tourque frx 9.0 2010

----------


## Roman_dmdb

www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theaterneue 2012 kona operator dh <3

----------


## Spezi-rl

mein Bigair

momentan hat es wieder avid scheiben und einen anderen Vorbau, der Sattel ist gebrochen und wurde auch gegen einen anderen getauscht ^^

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

So jetzt hab ich endlich auch mal eins, dass ich herzeigen kann  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> So jetzt hab ich endlich auch mal eins, dass ich herzeigen kann


nice nice !  :Smile:

----------


## 1210

beide wunderschön!

----------


## nailen

Devinci wird bald einen anderen namen haben.
Wenn ich blos wüsste wo ich das gelesen hab.

Wie fährt er sich?

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Devinci wird bald einen anderen namen haben.
> Wenn ich blos wüsste wo ich das gelesen hab.
> 
> Wie fährt er sich?


und der name wäre?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

würd mich auch interessieren...
@nailen:
bin bis jetzt nur damit heimgerollt, da es noch nicht ganz fertig ist. rahmen muss noch ua. am unterrohr abgeklebt werden und beim dämpfer kommt noch so ein neoprenteil für die gabeln rein, damit nicht der ganze dreck da rein spritzt...
es tritt extrem direkt und schnell an, man kann es durch den langen dämpfer mit einer sehr weichen feder fahren (standardmäßig ist eine 275er feder verbaut).
wie es genau dämpft, kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich erstens mal damit gefahren bin und alles perfekt eingestellt ist...
was man aber merkt, ist dass das rad direkt unter dir dämft...
außerdem hat das ding bei der steckachse ein insert, mit dem man, wenn man es umdreht, den radstand und die tretlagerhöhe verändern kann. ich hab derweil den langen radstand und das tiefe tretlager.
Genauer fahrbericht, kommt, wenn gewünscht, wenn ich alles eingestellt hab und es eingefahren hab...

----------


## klana_radikala

[IMG][/IMG]

ich trau mich auch mal wieder. neuer lenker, neue sattelstütze

----------


## Loki

dann möcht ich auch nochmal...

endzustand bis auf trigger (wechsel auf passenden XT), lack und dekor (schwarz mit goldenem dekor) und einige gold-eloxalteile...

----------


## Gutti

Hier mal meine große Liebe  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Mannie

Hier mal mein Touren Rad für die (hoffentlich) nächsten Jahre. Das ersetzt hier im hohem norden (Hessen) durch aus mein Demo vollständig  :Frown:

----------


## papa schlumpf

so dann zeig ich euch mal meinen neuzugang
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...o=8465&cat=500  :Smile:

----------


## annihilator

neue farbe fürs spielzeug  :Big Grin:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> neue farbe fürs spielzeug


warum?  :Big Grin:

----------


## annihilator

weil original = ätzend, erstrecht die kindergarten decals!  :Puke:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> weil original = ätzend, erstrecht die kindergarten decals!


stimmt, schaut jedoch nicht mehr so "neu" aus finde ich... muss einige seiten zurückblättern um zu schauen ob das dein bike ist, da ich mich an das leichtbaubike noch erinnerte  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

doch nichts mit matt schwarz? hat jetzt schon die 200mm wippe bekommen?

----------


## annihilator

matt schwarz wäre mir dann dauerhaft zu öde, ähnlich wie das weisse(darum ja auch weg). habe soooo lange überlegt, letzendlich lande ich immer bei rot... war schon immer so, ausflüge zu anderen farben machten mich dauerhaft irgendwie nie glücklich. mein 20" hat auch rubinrot seit 2005, und finds immernoch schön und habe mich niemals dran satt sehen können!

und ne, auf die alte 200mm wippe habe ich dann zugunsten des gewichts und der klobigen optik verzichtet. warte auf die neue leichte, schlanke version!  :Big Grin:

----------


## degoe

meine beide jungs für 2012.
Scott Gambler wc 10 2012:

Scott Voltage fr 10 2012:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Is das eine DLC Beschichtung auf der Boxxer?Bekommst noch gar nicht den neuen Gambler Prototypen?

----------


## degoe

sers, beide gabeln sind mit black gold beschichtung. Der Nachfolger vom DLC,da die dlc Beschichtung nicht hält, testen wir nun dies. Und der gambler proto kommt vielleicht Mitte September. Hab ihm zwar schon testen können,aber des war es dann auch derweil.

----------


## UmFBiker

dann auch mal hier meins lenker ist neu vorbau reifen spacer sattel  :Big Grin:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> dann auch mal hier meins lenker ist neu vorbau reifen spacer sattel


 ich seh es nicht...

----------


## UmFBiker

hier mein umf freddy 2 2011

----------


## bon3s90

Hi, bin neu hier, mein Bike  :Big Grin: 

UMF Freddy Team 2010

 
Noch im Orginalzustand, im Winter kommen Orange Laufräder, Oranger Lenker wurde bereits bestellt  :Smile: 
Bremsen sollen auch getauscht werden, weis aber noch nicht genau welche..

----------


## nailen

Wieso bestellt man sich sachen nur auf grund der Farbe  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## BATMAN

warum nicht?

----------


## bon3s90

Beim Lenker sollte es nicht so schlimm sein denk ich mal.
Laufräder schau ich natürlich nicht nur auf die Farbe, von daher hab ich auch noch nicht die richtigen gefunden.

Aber wenn man schon was neues kauft, warum soll dann nicht auch die Farbe passen ?

----------


## Peppi

Das ist mein radl  :Big Grin: Und ich finds sehr agil und macht hölle spass Cheers vom Bodensee

----------


## Gonzo0815

Dann will ich auch mal!

Evolution of Bikes  :Big Grin: 

Marin Rift Zone


Specialized Big Hit 3


GT Fury 2.0

Aber nur out of box.

Endausbau kommt noch  :Cool:

----------


## willi

Sieht echt Fein aus das GT :Thumb Up: . Bin schon gespannt wie es natura aussieht.

----------


## Sethimus

> Dann will ich auch mal!
> 
> Evolution of Bikes 
> 
> Marin Rift Zone

----------


## Gonzo0815

Tu mir mein XC Bike net verreißen!
Des passt scho so wie´s is  :Big Grin:  Was muss des muss!

----------


## Richy Hö

Hallo habe mir heuer ein DH Bike zugelt da ich noch nicht so lange fahre wollte ich mal eure Meinung wissen Danke.

----------


## nailen

Richy viel spaß damit!  :Wink: !

----------


## DHstyle

Hier mal mein Session 9.9 größe "L"

So wie es momentan hier steht hat es 11,3 kg (Auch dank UST Faltreifen) und komplett (GXP Innenlager, X.0 Kurbel, Carbocage DH KeFü, Blackspire SP3 TI Pedale, Dura Ace 11-26 Kasette, X.0 Trigger und die NukeProof 450x2,75 Titanfeder fehlen noch) dann so ca 12,8 kg

----------


## nailen

Fuck wie brutal ist das Gewicht, ist das geschätzt oder wirklich gewogen?

----------


## DHstyle

11,3 sind gewogen ... die 12,8 ergeben sich rechnerisch aus den noch fehlenden teilen ... aber man weiß ja nie^^

----------


## koan

> So wie es momentan hier steht hat es 11,3 kg (Auch dank UST Faltreifen) und komplett (GXP Innenlager, X.0 Kurbel, Carbocage DH KeFü, Blackspire SP3 TI Pedale, Dura Ace 11-26 Kasette, X.0 Trigger und die NukeProof 450x2,75 Titanfeder fehlen noch) dann so ca 12,8 kg


Hui. Teileliste inkl Gewichte der Komponenten wäre dann mal interessant.

ps: die Minions sind dann aber Single Ply Version, oder?

----------


## DHstyle

ne, die Minions gibt es inzwischen auch schon als Tripple Compund faltversion

----------


## DHstyle

Kombination aus selber gewogen und gewichte.mtb-news.de

Foto von der waage mit fertigem rad kommt sobald es fertig ist ;]

----------


## koan

> Foto von der waage mit fertigem rad kommt sobald es fertig ist ;]


Super, danke. feines Projekt.

Mit echten Reifen (Minion 2.5 dual ply UST) bist dann bei 14,0kg komplett, immer noch wahnsinnn...

----------


## Downhillrider77

Mein aktuelles, doch in wenigen tagen mein altes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Monstergap

mein ganzer stolz :-)

----------


## gsheli

Mein neues Spielzeug  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## mavic-es

:Cool: ...ich stell mich auch mal mit an

----------


## Mr. User

> Mein aktuelles, doch in wenigen tagen mein altes


ja ist jez meines  :Big Grin: 
danke nochmal - hat alles prima funktioniert :Smile: 

gestern (28.07.2012 abgeholt) heute (29.07.2012) gleich mal getestet (geht 1A :Big Grin: ) und extra für euch gewaschen!

----------


## tattooronny

meine zwei  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Loki87

Ist da n zu langer Dämpfer im grünen Big Hit?
Das Tretlager schaut ja abartig hoch aus auf dem Bild. Oder täuscht einfach nur der Kamerawinkel?

----------


## tattooronny

der war nur zum testen drin,is ein 230mm jetzt is wieder der fox mit 222mm drin :Big Grin:

----------


## Tobi1008

Habe nen top Fourcrossbike , wert ungefähr 800-850 Euro 
Bilder gibts auf Anfrage .
Gruß

----------


## Red

Ähm, fail!

----------


## willi

> Habe nen top Fourcrossbike , wert ungefähr 800-850 Euro 
> Bilder gibts auf Anfrage .
> Gruß


Habe nen top Citybike , wert ungefähr 100-150 Euro
Bilder gibts auf Anfrage .
Gruß  :Tongue: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Habe nen top Citybike , wert ungefähr 100-150 Euro
> Bilder gibts auf Anfrage .
> Gruß


nein danke :P

----------


## Kaisen

Letzter Stand für dieses Jahr

----------


## druelli

Hübsch es ist!!

----------


## q_FTS_p

@Kaisen: Wie taugen dir die Onza Reifen im Vergleich zu den ITS? Insbesondere im Vergleich zum Intruder.

----------


## Kaisen

Ist zwar ne Galerie aber vielleicht interessiert es ja mehrere.

Also am Anfang war ich schon zufrieden mit denen. Leicht, rollt gut, keine Probleme mit Pannen und einen guten Grenzbereich.
War mit den Reifen aber auch ne Woche in PdS und dort haben sie mir immer weniger gefallen. Grade bei den trockenen Strecken hatte ich kein sicheres Gefühl. Leider ist er bei feuchten, matschigen Böden nicht soviel besser.
Deswegen kommen die auch wieder runter und nächste Session gibs wieder den Intruder. Hat mir einfach bis jetzt am besten zugesagt.
Geht bei trockenem und feuchtem einfach besser.
Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich wieder 2,5 und Edge nehm oder 2,35 vorn und hinten nehme.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich fand den Intruder 2.5 grenzwertig breit. Den 2.35er fand ich von der Breite her gerade noch in Ordnung (könnte evt. etwas breiter sein), jedoch war mir der zu pannenanfällig (1,8 Bar vorne ging nicht mal auf der Maribor Blue Line ohne Durchschläge); allerdings hatte ich bis jetzt nur "alte" ITS. Sind die neueren stabiler von der Karkasse her?

Wie rollt der Edge verglichen mit DHR, Highroller, Minion, ...?

----------


## Kaisen

Also mit den ITS hatte ich nur einmal eine Panne. Letzte Abfahrt am Ende vom Jahr ist das Ventil eingerissen. Seit ich die dann mit Talkpulver gefahren bin hatte ich keine Probleme mehr. Der Edge ist eigentlich ein recht gemütlicher Reifen. Unauffällig und sorglos trifft es eingentlch am besten. Etwas mehr Seitenhalt als ein Minion R. Bin den Edge in der FR gefahren und den Minion R in 60Maxxxpro. Vielleicht lags daran. Fand ihn dem Minion R aber sonst sehr ähnlich. Die beiden bin ich jeweils ein Jahr am HR gefahren. Den Vergleich zum Minion F und HighRoller kann ich nicht sagen da ich die noch nicht am HR gefahren bin.

Für Touren und Allround war Intruder VR und Edge HR eine gute Kombi.

Für nächstes Jahr bin ich grad am überlegen Intruder DH 2,35 VR/HR für feucht und matsch.
Spike für Schlamm und Invader 2,35 DH VR/HR für trocken zu nehmen. Vielleicht wirds auch einfach wieder nur Intruder/Edge DH 2,35 VR/HR.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Den DH hinten für feucht und Matsch? Das wird ein bisschen rutschig werden.
Vielleicht geb ich dem Intruder nächstes Jahr noch eine Chance.

----------


## Kaisen

Ich denk du meinst den alten DH jetzt Invader. Ich meinte den Intruder in der DH Ausführung. Ok den gibs nicht anders aber was solls.

Was hat dich denn am Intruder gestört? Das der 2,5 zu breit ist und der 2,35 zu dünn?
Ich bin den Intruder 2,5 an meinem Touren Rad gefahren und hatte eigentlich keine Probleme.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Intruder 2.5 etwas zu breit. 2.35 etwas zu schmal, aber noch okay.
Ich fand den Grip v.A. bei feuchtem Schotter/Waldboden perfekt. Unglaublicher Grip!
Der Grip auf Wurzeln war auch sehr gut, jedoch nur solange sie trocken waren. Bei nassen Wurzeln war er nicht 100%ig überzeugend. Da is meine Muddy Mary VertStar deutlich besser. Das is aber eigentlich ein Ausschlusskriterium, weil ich den Intruder sowieso nur bei feuchten/nassen Sterckenverhältnissen einsetzen würde. Gäbs ihn in einer leichteren Version wär der Intruder mein Traumenduroreifen für vorne.

----------


## Kaisen

Ja da ist was dran. Ich weis nicht warum sie den nur in DH anbieten. Aber ich denk ich werd in dennoch weiter fahren.Was nasse Wurzeln anging war der HighRoller 42a das beste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin  :Smile: Wie siehts denn mit den Invadern aus? Bist die schon ausgiebig gefahren?

----------


## Kaisen

Und das andere darf auch noch mit.

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Und das andere darf auch noch mit.


uhh mal ein hardtail ... schön

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Ja da ist was dran. Ich weis nicht warum sie den nur in DH anbieten. Aber ich denk ich werd in dennoch weiter fahren.
> Was nasse Wurzeln anging war der HighRoller 42a das beste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin 
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit den Invadern aus? Bist die schon ausgiebig gefahren?


Wenn du Maxxis ST magst, wirst du Schwalbe VertStar lieben; zumindest wars bei mir so. Die Geschichten mit dem "in einem Tag runtergefahren" kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Der Muddy Mary 2.35 wurde von mir in letzter Zeit von trockenen bis sehr tiefen/schlammigen Bedingungen gefahren und hat überall eine gute Figur gemacht. Ich würde ihn Intruder 2.0 nennen.  :Wink: 
Verschleiß bei mir nicht höher wie Maxxis ST. Das mit der hauchdünnen weichen Gummischicht, die nach der ersten Abfahrt weg is, is vollkommener Schwachsinn.

Invader wollte ich testen, bzw. werd ich auch als nächsten Hard Pack Reifen nehmen. Aber erst, wenn mein HR2 runter is.

----------


## huidiwui

Giant Glory costum 2013 - wie ein Traum...

Nicht nur das verwischte Foto meines Handys schaut so aus, auch das Fahren war traumhaft.

Hab mir das Teil mit Boxer r2c2, Vivid r2c mit Titanfeder, x9 Schaltung und anderen Parts die ich bereits gehabt hab, aufgebaut. 
Am beeindruckendsten für mich war das Springen, hab noch nie so viel Spass ghabt dabei, das Teil ist auch sowas von sensibel... Auch beim Ansprechen von kleinen und mittleren Schlägen, einfach der Wahnsinn....

...und ich hab regulär dafür bezahlt, muss also keine Werbung machen  :Smile: 

Wenn Ihr noch etwas klasses für kommende Saison sucht, das is ein heisser Tipp!

----------


## ka_winter2003

Bald meins ---- ist schon bestellt und ich freu mich gggg - nur die Bremse wird getauscht

----------


## dominikwendler

2 Cube Hanzz Pro von meinen Kumpel und mir ....nächstes jahr Kona operator :Smile:

----------


## Spezi-rl



----------


## smOoh

so mein aktuelles Bergabbike.

----------


## Banshee-Driver

fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/c3/1i/...IMG_1014.JPG?0



Rahmen=Karpiel Disco Volante Modeljahr 2000
Federgabel=White Brothers Groove  180
Federbein=Manitou Revox  Pro 2010 190x50
Reifen=Intense 2.35
Laufräder=Mavic Dee Traks
Bremsen=Hope M4 Mono 205mm/180mm
Schaltwerk=Sram Xo DH 10 Fach (pseudo)
Kassette=Sram RR 10 Fach
Schalthebel=Sram Xo 10 Fach Trigger (pseudo)
Kurbel=Race Face Evolve DH
Kettenblatt=Renthal 37 Zähne
Kettenführung=Kanninchen Custom Bau (Bericht Folgt Sonnntag)
Pedale=Nukeproof Elektron
Stütze=Sado Carbon 27,2mm
Sattel=Grad Kein Plan
Lenker=Renthal Fat Bar 780x20mm
Vorbau=Renthal DM
Griffe=THE
Gewicht=17,79kg
Tretlager=375mm
Lenkwinkel=64° ca
In Diesem BikeKonnte ich alles verwirklichen was ich wollte weswegen es kein teil am Bike gibt was ich ändern möchte , Wunschlos Glücklich

----------


## Göschi

Kona garbanzo Stinky: schätz mal so 700€

----------


## pAz

wahrscheinlich meine enduro-waffe für 2013 (falls ned doch noch was neues kommt):

flow-240s
eclipse schläuche
zee bremse
speedneedle
easton havoc carbon
kcnc vorbau
x0/xtr antrieb


... 13,68kg

im frühjahr kommt noch XX1 antrieb drauf...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Zee Bremse? Is das nicht ein bisschen Overkill?
Als Felgen würden sich die Flow EX besser in dem Bike machen.

----------


## pAz

nein, moechte 2013 wieder bike attack lenzerheide und ev. auch megavalanche alp de huez (oda wie ma des schreibt  :Wink:  ) fahren.
bei >20min. dh am stueck war meine xt am limit letztes jahr.
da nehm ich die paar gramm gern in kauf...

wegen der flow find ich die perfekt.
flow ex find ich fast to much fuer des radl.

----------


## Sethimus

wieso overkill? wiegt ja kaum mehr wie ne slx/xt/xtr...

----------


## klana_radikala

solange es hält, manche sind eifnach bissl härter unterwegs als andere. oder einfach schwerer, schneller oder bissl unsauberer in de linienwahl. ausrutscher kann jedem passieren, und wenn sich dann die felge verabschiedet ists eher subotimal  :Wink: 

das is mein vorteil, ich bin leicht, langsam und versuche zumindest sauber zu fahren ^^

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> solange es hält, manche sind eifnach bissl härter unterwegs als andere. oder einfach schwerer, schneller oder bissl unsauberer in de linienwahl. ausrutscher kann jedem passieren, und wenn sich dann die felge verabschiedet ists eher subotimal 
> 
> das is mein vorteil, ich bin leicht, langsam und versuche zumindest sauber zu fahren ^^


das geschwafel mit der unsauberen Linienwahl - WÜRG! - für solche Kommentare sollten User gesperrt werden...

----------


## Gonzo0815

> das geschwafel mit der unsauberen Linienwahl - WÜRG! - für solche Kommentare sollten User gesperrt werden...


Im Gegensatz zu deinen sachlichen und informativen Postings  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klana_radikala

> das geschwafel mit der unsauberen Linienwahl - WÜRG! - für solche Kommentare sollten User gesperrt werden...


willst mir irgendwas mitteilen?

----------


## BATMAN

die Sache mit der "unsauberen Lienienwahl" versuch ich aber auch immer zu überhören

für mich gibts ne schnelle Linie und eine außen rum bzw. Chickenway und was da im Weg ist, ist halt im Weg
mit dem Tourenradl fährt man halt mal eher außen rum als drüber, aber da kommt es ja auch nicht auf die letzte Sekunde an

auf felsigen Strecken wie Bad Wildbad oder Spicak wäre eine "saubere" Linie wohl das Radl runtertragen

----------


## stephan-

Ich glaube, die Zerdellung der Felgen hängt auch stark vom Fahrwerk ab. Fahre so wenig Luftdruck wie schon immer, bin im Laufe der Zeit sicherlich schneller geworden und habe bei -100g an der HR Felge insgesamt weniger Dellen an ihr, einfach weil mein Hinterbau deutlich besser ist und die Dämpferabstimmung ebenfalls besser ist. Durchschläge bis auf die Felge habe ich öfter am Vorderrad als am Hinterrad.

Worum gings doch gleich?  :EEK!:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> willst mir irgendwas mitteilen?


Dass du ein Internet Poet bist dessen Posts mich langweilen ... (und ich nehme an nicht nur mich...)

----------


## klana_radikala

> Dass du ein Internet Poet bist dessen Posts mich langweilen ... (und ich nehme an nicht nur mich...)


ist angekommen
werds mir in zukunft sparen

----------


## Umar

haha  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sethimus

> ist angekommen
> werds mir in zukunft sparen


wort drauf?

----------


## Umar

> wort drauf?


wiso, meine felge ist ja auch hin...

----------


## klana_radikala

> wort drauf?


türlich digga

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

so aber jetzt is nuck!

hier mal ein foto von meinem freerider...
Eigentlich hab ich ja vorgehabt, ein enduro/Leicht-Freerider aufzubaun, aber iwie hat des net so ganz funktioniert...
Spaß machts trotzdem  :Big Grin: 

es is das bike im Vordergrund...

----------


## Mannie

> Zee Bremse? Is das nicht ein bisschen Overkill?
> Als Felgen würden sich die Flow EX besser in dem Bike machen.


Meiner Meinung nach wichtiger Grundsatz: Du hast nie zu viel Bremskraft, nur Dosierbarkeit ist wichtig. Im Bikepark kommt man vll mit ner Elixir oder sowas gut zurecht, aber wenn man wie gesagt mehr als 20 min am stück unterwegs ist und man nicht mal was laufen lassen kann sondern nur verblocktes technisches Gelände vorhanden ist, darf die Bremse nicht schwach werden. Somit ein Hoch auf die Bremskraft  :Big Grin:

----------


## robsen

So nach 6 Jahren mit meinem Kona Stinky habe ich diese Woche hochgerüstet.

----------


## Dustball1

> so aber jetzt is nuck!
> 
> hier mal ein foto von meinem freerider...
> Eigentlich hab ich ja vorgehabt, ein enduro/Leicht-Freerider aufzubaun, aber iwie hat des net so ganz funktioniert...
> Spaß machts trotzdem 
> 
> es is das bike im Vordergrund...


Bild drehen wär vl nicht schlecht gewesen  :Wink:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Bild drehen wär vl nicht schlecht gewesen


genicktraining  :Wink:

----------


## Dr.Prütteklütt

Rechts mein Freeride Hardtail, Dartmoor Hornet :-)

----------


## razzo

mein schmuckstück ;-)

----------


## druelli

Mein Neuzugang.

Änderungen:
Blackspire Bashguard, Nukeproof Warhead 76cm Lenker, Gravity Dropper Sattelstütze, C- Guide, und Nobby Nic`s

Original:
XT und SLX Antrieb, M 575 Bremserei, 32er FOX Float Gabel 150mm, FOX RP 23 Dämpfer + Aux Feder gesamt 160mm, MAVIC Cross Ride LRS

----------


## xRS88x

Mein Undead, noch nicht ganz fertig !
Ein paar leichtere/feinere Teile kommen noch dran ...

Anhang 53688

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Mein Undead, noch nicht ganz fertig !
> Ein paar leichtere/feinere Teile kommen noch dran ...
> 
> Anhang 53688


traumbike *-*

----------


## klana_radikala

sehr schön. steht definitiv auf meiner to buy list für den frühling. stellt sich nur mehr die frage des fahrwerks, entweder mit 40 und rc4, dorado und rc4 oder passend zur luft gabel auch einen luftdämpfer

----------


## q_FTS_p

Dorado + CCDB oder Revox!

----------


## weridedown

Mein Santa Cruz v 10 Carbon  :Wink:

----------


## nailen

radikala welche größe hat dein Nukeproof?
Vielleicht kauf ich es ab  :Big Grin:

----------


## fritzchris

Hier mein RAGE 8.8 im aktuellen Aufbau für 2013.




mfg Chris

----------


## pAz

jetzt mit XX1

----------


## hhacks

nettes slash.
welches kettenblatt, welches ritzel, wieviel kilo, why saint?

----------


## pAz

kettenblatt 32Z, ritzel (gibts nur des) 10-42 11 fach, 13,3kg, zee nicht saint wegen rennen wie lenzerheide und megavalanche

----------


## Kaisen



----------


## Mexx

So, mein "neues" für 2013.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> 


Gabel geil, Rahmen leider net... (tretlagerhoehe???)

----------


## Kaisen

> (tretlagerhoehe???)


Wayne?
Bottom Bracket Height = 35mm
moro-bikes.de/index.php?section=frames&lang=de#

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Aber absolut siNds sicher 36-37 cm, hab das Bike auch schon in schladming live gesehen und da ist mir die höhe schon aufgefallen..

----------


## Kaisen

> Aber absolut siNds sicher 36-37 cm, hab das Bike auch schon in schladming live gesehen und da ist mir die höhe schon aufgefallen..


Dagegen hab ich auch gar nichts gesagt. Wenn man davon ausgeht das die Räder 26"*2,54/2=33,06+3,5 sind kommt man auf 36,56.
aber erstens interessiert mich dies nicht besonders. Deswegen der "Wayne" und zweitens weswegen ist deswegen der Rahmen schlecht?

ich bin immer wieder froh ein hohes tretlager zu haben und nicht wie bei den aktuellen Demos. Ich Fahr weder rennen noch groß irgendwelche Worldcup Strecken sonder nur zum Spaß und das macht das Bike.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Ich wollte dir auch nicht das Bike vermiesen. Hauptsache du bist zufrieden. Seit meinem Sunday schätze ich ein tiefes tretlager, treten tu ich sowieso ungern...

----------


## noox

Also meine Laufräder (Flow mit Minion) haben 678 mm Durchmesser. 339 mm Radius. Mit +35 ist man bei 374 mm. Ist übrigens nominell so wie das Santa Cruz V10, wo man allerdings sehr viel Sag hat. Laut meiner Tabelle hat das Demo 342, das Sunday 353, das 951 349-368 (auch viel Sag). 

Optisch wirkt das Moro wirklich sehr hoch. Mir war's beim 951 schon zuviel (also zu nieder) - wobei man da fast 50% des Federwegs hinten im Sag ist (wenn man am Dämpfer 30% ist). Da bin ich anfangs häufig hängengeblieben - man gewöhnt sich allerdings daran.

----------


## laubry

Meine Allzweckwaffe von Alpentouren über Pumptracks bis grobe Downhills:

----------


## nailen

Laubry mir gefällts!

----------


## Kaisen

> Ich wollte dir auch nicht das Bike vermiesen. Hauptsache du bist zufrieden. Seit meinem Sunday schätze ich ein tiefes tretlager, treten tu ich sowieso ungern...


Ich trete jetzt auch nicht grade gerne aber manchmal muss man halt. Aber egal wie hoch oder niedrieg das Tretlage ist, man kann hängen bleiben wenn man nicht aufpasst.




> Also meine Laufräder (Flow mit Minion) haben 678 mm Durchmesser. 339 mm Radius. Mit +35 ist man bei 374 mm. Ist übrigens nominell so wie das Santa Cruz V10, wo man allerdings sehr viel Sag hat. Laut meiner Tabelle hat das Demo 342, das Sunday 353, das 951 349-368 (auch viel Sag). 
> 
> Optisch wirkt das Moro wirklich sehr hoch. Mir war's beim 951 schon zuviel (also zu nieder) - wobei man da fast 50% des Federwegs hinten im Sag ist (wenn man am Dämpfer 30% ist). Da bin ich anfangs häufig hängengeblieben - man gewöhnt sich allerdings daran.


Ich hab den Laufraddurchmesser noch nie gemessen ich bin einfach von den 26" ausgeganngen.
Aber von mir aus können es auch 38cm sein. Wenn ich mich drauf setzt passt es mir.
Wie hast du so schön gesagt, man gewöhnt sich dran  :Smile: 

Wenn man die 2cm mehr Federweg vom Tretlager abzieht kommt man auch wieder auf die selbe Höhe wie ein Sunday etc.

----------


## **tunefish**

mein enduro: haibike Rockstar, fahr ich seit gut 2 jahre und rechts mein neuer downhiller: session 88 

wie kann ich denn das bild gleich groß sichtbar machen? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## noox

gleich groß Sichtbar geht, wenn du es von der Galerie einbindest. Bei Attachment geht das nicht.

In der Galerie unter dem Bild findest du den Code, den du dann in den Post kopieren musst. Ich hab das in deinem Post gemacht.

----------


## Biggi040

Hier mein neuer Downhiller von Felt !
Wird heute das erste mal beansprucht  :Wink:

----------


## storm334

meines  :Smile:

----------


## Darksider

Meine Kona´s  :Big Grin: 

Kona Stinky 2011

Kona Stuff 2007

( die Ardent´s wurden gegen ein paar neue Larsen TT´s getauscht)

----------


## koller75

Meines in seinem derzeitigen zustand =) normalerweise sind da noch Avid Code R drauf, ne Shimano Saint Schaltanlage und FSA chainguards. 

Werd mir Heuer aber ein YT tues comp zulegen und dieses bike da an meine Freundin abtreten, da Sie auch in diesen Sport einsteigen will. 

Greets, Koller

----------


## BATMAN

Rad von Batweibchen

----------


## Kensai

Ne hübsche Sammlung habt ihr da Batman... Ich steh ja auch voll auf die Deemax Felgen :-)

----------


## blackforest

Mein neues Rad fürs nächste Jahr.

----------


## hhacks

@batman: wie schwer isn das Nomad?

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Mein neues Rad fürs nächste Jahr.


Sehr sexy.
Wo der Schwerpunkt liegt will ich aber garnicht wissen...

----------


## blackforest

Das hat keinen Schwerpunkt.  :Wink:  ein Punkt wäre für das Gewicht viel zu klein

----------


## nailen

Wie viel wiegt es den zurzeit?

----------


## BATMAN

> @batman: wie schwer isn das Nomad?


keine Ahnung
leichter als das V10c und deutlich schwerer als das Cervelo  :Mr. Blue: 

is nich mal der ganze Fuhrpark. Hier stehn eindeutig zu viele Räder rum  :Embarrassment:

----------


## blackforest

> Wie viel wiegt es den zurzeit?


Absolut keine Ahnung, ich besitze keine Waage für meine Räder. Dank ultragenauer Referenzwiegung mit anderen Rädern tippe ich auf knapp unter 19 kg.

Die Laufräder und Mäntel sind sackschwer, außerdem ist der Rahmen glaub auch eher ein bisschen dicker.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Batman, hab auch ein NomadC, mit einem DHX Air 2012. Bin damit nicht wirklich zufrieden, weil er sehr stark durchsackt.
Möchte ev. den CTD nachrüsten, wie bist du mit dem zufrieden? Vielleicht probier sogar einen von TF, mit Push Tuning.
 sonst wäre noch ein Monarch Plus eine Option.

----------


## BATMAN

der Fox ctd funktioniert unauffällig. Effektiv ohne wippen oder durchsacken, aber auch nicht mit einem DHradl vergleichbar. Aber ist ja auch ein Enduroradl.
Die Verstellmöglichkeiten des ctd bräuchte ich persönlich aber eigentlich nicht wirklich. Fahr das Radl eh eher straff und vergess die ganze Zeit umzustellen. Da die Dämpfer von Haus aus fürs Nomad getuned sind, würde ich wohl auch direkt einen bei TFtuned kaufen.

Würde ich mir einen anderen Dämpfer nachrüsten, würde ich ganz klar zu BOS greifen. Hab in meinem V10 den Stoy gegen einen Void getauscht und bin super zufrieden. Fürs Nomad würde ich aber wahrscheinlich den Vipr wählen.
Auch sonst nie Probleme mit Gabeln oder Dämpfer und Service geht mittlerweile auch sehr flott.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

und die Bos-Gabel? würde sie sofort nehmen, wenn sie eine Absenkung habe. Bin mit meiner 36er nicht 100% zufrieden, schwanke immernoch schwer zwischen Lyrik und 34er....

----------


## BATMAN

geht auch sehr fein.
Ist das Model mit 170mm ohne Absenkung.
Gibt aber auch eine 160 mm als TRC Version. Da kannst per Hebel die Federkennlinie so verändern, dass die Gabel zwar noch fein anspricht, aber straffer wird.
Könnt jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass die 170mm Version im Wiegetritt mehr wippt als der Hinterbau.

Kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass sie viel besser als die 36 Float an meinem alten Enduro geht. Dafür müßte ich sie mal hin und her tauschen. Vermittelt Sicherheit und fällt nicht negativ auf. Dabei deutlich leichter und Bos Gabeln brauchen viel seltener einen Service.

Bin aber auch kein Fan von Absenkfunktionen. Hatte immer nur Ärger damit. Gabeln haben schlechter angesprochen als die gleichen Modelle ohne die Funktion. Außerdem ändert sich jedes mal die Geometrie drastisch und man sitzt plötzlich ganz anders auf dem Radl.

----------


## Tschulezz

Mein Canyon Torque FRX Whipzone 2013  :Smile:

----------


## Don Siven

Sehr fein, das Grau gefällt mir mitlerweile richtig gut.

----------


## klana_radikala

meine 2

----------


## faster

OK, wieso will mich der Link in deiner Signatur bei irgend einem Verein anmelden, wo ich dann noch nen fuffy im Monat zahlen soll???

----------


## Sethimus

> OK, wieso will mich der Link in deiner Signatur bei irgend einem Verein anmelden, wo ich dann noch nen fuffy im Monat zahlen soll???


der hellste scheinst du echt nicht zu sein

----------


## faster

Wieso??? :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## nailen

Verein
-> Vereinsbeitrag
weitere Infos Facebook

----------


## Sethimus

> Wieso???


entweder mentally challenged oder nur hier um zu trollen, bin noch immer am ueberlegen was es ist

----------


## klana_radikala

> OK, wieso will mich der Link in deiner Signatur bei irgend einem Verein anmelden, wo ich dann noch nen fuffy im Monat zahlen soll???


der link will garnichts.

anmelden musst dich schon selbst wennst dabei sein willst. vl aber auch besser wenn du es lässt wenns dir zu hoch ist.

----------


## Philipp

Mein neues

----------


## nailen

Fesch
doch kein identy geworden
hätte mich über den ersten Fahrbericht gfreut  :Big Grin: !

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Mein neues


Den Revox noch schnell günstig bei CRC abgestaubt?  :Big Grin: 

Sonst das ansprechendste Status, das ich bisher gesehen hab.

----------


## Philipp

@nailen: schau mal im anderen gelben Forum, da fährt jemand das Identiti. Mir gefällt das immer noch ziemlich
@q_FTS_p: merci... den Revox hab ich mir schon letztes Jahr bei CRC geholt  :Wink:

----------


## 951Jonas

Schönes Status!

Mein Intense hat neue Laufräder bekommen!!

----------


## Gonzo0815

So finale Version für 2013!

Update:
MZ 888 CR
MZ Roco WC
Avid Code5
Saint Schaltwerk
FSA Gravity Light Vorbau
Steuersatz Nukeproof Warhead

----------


## Kensai

> So finale Version für 2013!


Ein reiner Porno... Sollte verboten werden sowas :-D

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Ein reiner Porno... Sollte verboten werden sowas :-D


Danke, ja schön schwarz mein Fury. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten könnt ich noch machen, aber das fällt dann unter Kosmetik, aber die kann ich machen wenn der Verschleiß zuschlägt.

----------


## pAz

12,44kg  
Reverb Stealth
Xtr Bremsen
XX1 Antrieb
Flow auf 240s
Speedneedle
...

----------


## 951Jonas

Geiles S-Works!!!!

----------


## noox

So und jetzt nu meins. Optisch ähnlich wie Paz seins. Paar Details anders:





Specialized Enduro S-Works 2013
Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH
Tune Kong X-12/Hope Pro 2 mit Sapim CX Ray und NoTubes ZTR Arch EX
SRAM XX1
Enve Carbon Bar
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
Shimano XTR Trail 

Gewicht: 12,56 kg

----------


## bubi

Jetzt packens alle aus die S-Works  :Big Grin: 
Fesche dinger!

----------


## noox

Ja, voi oarg. Wir dürften hier in Salzburg mind. zu dritt mit den S-Works sein. Außerdem noch ein blaues Enduro Carbon... 

Scheinbar voll des Volks-Radl   :Wink:

----------


## bubi

Wo kaufts ihr die Radln in SBG? War mal bei dem Spec Dealer in der Nähe vom Müllnerbräu...aber war eher..naja..verhalten  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## grisch

Ihr seids schon mind. 4 S-Worker!!!  :Mr. Yellow: 
Mir ist in Aigen/Parsch (wo sonst), ein unbekannter Typ mit einem Serien S-Works entgegen gekommen, beim sonntäglichen Spazierengehn.




> Ja, voi oarg. Wir dürften hier in Salzburg mind. zu dritt mit den S-Works sein. Außerdem noch ein blaues Enduro Carbon... 
> 
> Scheinbar voll des Volks-Radl

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hier mein aktueller Stand:

Rahmen: Summum 2010
Dämpfer: CCDB mit 250er Manitou Feder und Huber-Buchsen
Gabel: 888 RC3 Evo V.2 mit ATA und Abstimmung von Mario
LRS: Alex Rims Supra D auf FR440
Vorbau: Sunline 42mm DM mit 8 Ti Schrauben
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH 12° ungekürzt
Griffe: Ritchey True Grip Ergo Lock On
Kurbel: Descendant 165mm
Pedale: e*13 LG1+
Innenlager: Truvativ GPX
Bremsen: Code R
Schaltung: Saint 9-fach
Kassette: SRAM
Kette: Schimano
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Holzfeller
Sattel: SLR TT
Bremsscheiben: Avid G3CS
KeFü: MRP G2
Reifen: HR2, Intruder 2.5

@Noox: Warum fährst du am VR nicht gleich den HR2? Finde ich fürs Enduro viel passender, wenn du auch mal bei feuchteren Gegebenheiten unterwegs bist. Im Trockenen geben sich Minion und neuer HR2 fast nix.

----------


## Oflo_Downhiller96

SOOOO

da ich krank bin un gerade nix produktives anstell un ich mal was posten will  :Big Grin: :

hier mein neuer hobel für 2013  :Mr. Blue: 

Scott Gambler 30 2011
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer RC
Dämpfer: Fox Van R
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit E 1.5R
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Lenker: Funn Fatboy 785mm
Schaltwerk: Sram X5
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 3 203mm
Kettenführung: E.thirteen LS-1
Kurbel: Truvativ Ruktion
Laufradsatz: Scott Naben+DT Swiss Speichen+Alexrims FR 32
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35/ Wicked Will 2.35
Pedale: Syncros Meathook

Viel spass beim anschauen  :Wink:

----------


## noox

> Ihr seids schon mind. 4 S-Worker!!! 
> Mir ist in Aigen/Parsch (wo sonst), ein unbekannter Typ mit einem Serien S-Works entgegen gekommen, beim sonntäglichen Spazierengehn.


Nächstes Mal kauf ich am a Canyon. Da fahren net so viele rum!  :Big Grin: 

Vor zwei Jahren hab ich noch gelästert, dass sich die Demo-Fahrer besser ein Namensschild auf ihr Bike basteln sollten - jetzt muss ich das wohl selber machen  :Wink:

----------


## bubi

> Nächstes Mal kauf ich am a Canyon. Da fahren net so viele rum! 
> 
> Vor zwei Jahren hab ich noch gelästert, dass sich die Demo-Fahrer besser ein Namensschild auf ihr Bike basteln sollten - jetzt muss ich das wohl selber machen


 :Big Grin:  tu es!  :Big Grin: 

Meins heute fertig geworden und fertig eingestellt...wart nurmehr auf die neue Saison (meine erste  :Smile:  )




Reifen war jetzt nach bissl Recherche doch wohl ein Fehlgriff  :Big Grin:  Telefonberatung funktioniert ned so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte  :Smile:

----------


## Mannie

Die Nukeproof rahmen habe schon etwas für sich, da muss ich wenn das Pulse draußen ist schon irgendwas gegen die Birne schlagen damit ich das net kaufe ^^

Sehr feine Räder hier da fängt man gleich an zu sabbern  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Kann ich bestätigen. Die Bikes sind jetzt schon sehr cool. Finde auch einzelne Parts von denen sehr fein.  Und wenn dann heuer noch da Sam Hill damit rumfährt, wird's natürlich nochmals cooler  :Wink:

----------


## bubi

was mich bei den Nukeproof Teilen gewaltig nervt...kaum ist irgendwo 1cm Platz wird gleich mal "Nukeproof" hingeschrieben, oder Logo hingeklatscht...nervt dermaßen das ich glaub ich 10 riesen Aufkleber runterhab vom Frame...und er ist eig immernoch voll  :Smile:

----------


## noox

> was mich bei den Nukeproof Teilen gewaltig nervt...kaum ist irgendwo 1cm Platz wird gleich mal "Nukeproof" hingeschrieben, oder Logo hingeklatscht...nervt dermaßen das ich glaub ich 10 riesen Aufkleber runterhab vom Frame...und er ist eig immernoch voll


Jetzt wo du es sagst: Stimm, die übertreiben es wirklich!

----------


## Kensai

@bubi: was wiegt den der schicke Atommeiler in der oben gezeigten Ausstattung?

----------


## bubi

Sollten knapp 18kg sein...habs nicht genau..nur errechnet und mit ner Haushaltswage abgeglichen..stimmt ungefähr. Sind halt noch die falschen Reifen drauf (oder ich probiers mal mit denen, noch kA) Hab beim Aufbau eig hauptsächlich den Preis im Auge behalten...  :Smile:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

> Nächstes Mal kauf ich am a Canyon. Da fahren net so viele rum! 
> 
> Vor zwei Jahren hab ich noch gelästert, dass sich die Demo-Fahrer besser ein Namensschild auf ihr Bike basteln sollten - jetzt muss ich das wohl selber machen


am besten mit "ich bin dem Hannes entlaufen bitte bring mich zurück"

feines radl!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

sodala, hier mal meine 2 Damen...

einen richtigen Downhiller werd ich mir heuer nicht leisten (können), weils unter anderem nach kanada geht...
aber mal schaun, vl kommt nächstes jahr dann was, dass mein wilson gut vertreten kann  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Kensai

Du solltest du Laufräder zwischen deinen zwei Damen tauschen :-P Aber wahrscheinlich ist das so gewollt :-)

----------


## Mannie

Würde ich nicht machen, sonst fehlt der farbliche Akzent am Rad, rein Weiß oder rein gelb ist langweilig  :Wink:

----------


## Glenmor

> Du solltest du Laufräder zwischen deinen zwei Damen tauschen :-P Aber wahrscheinlich ist das so gewollt :-)


dacht ich im ersten moment auch, dass das besser zusammen passt, aber mannie hat recht damit dass es dann langweilig wird

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> Du solltest du Laufräder zwischen deinen zwei Damen tauschen :-P Aber wahrscheinlich ist das so gewollt :-)


erstens wär das dann meiner meinung nach zu viel gelb, 2. passen die farbtöne auch nicht ganz ( was dann insgesamt wieder scheiße ausschaut) 3. will ich die deemax nur auf einem rad haben, wo ich die reifen nicht so oft wechseln muss, bzw nicht so oft einen platten hab und 4. ham die hinterräder unterschiedliche achsen (voltage 12x135mm und puff 10x135)

und es schaut halt derweil so passend aus, weils nebeneinander stehn... so find ich beide ziemlich hübsch :-)

----------


## Kensai

Evtl sollte ich das nächste mal meine Smileys noch deutlicher erklären... Finde den Kontrast ja auch ganz schick. Würd mich trotzdem interessieren, wie es getauscht (auch wenn es nicht geht) aussieht :-)

----------


## laubry

Mein neues für 2013:

----------


## Mannie

> Mein neues für 2013:


Paar Euros übrig gehabt?  :Wink:

----------


## willi

> Paar Euros übrig gehabt?


Schweiz. Das geht über die Portokasse :Mr. Yellow: 

Aber super Bike!

----------


## Mannie

An der Qualität zweifel ich nicht, ich sabber ja auch bei sowas  :Big Grin:

----------


## laubry

Der Preis hält sich noch im Rahmen.

Ich konnte sämtliche Teile zum Einkaufspreis beziehen. Alleine beim Rahmen konnte ich so gut 1000.- Euro einsparen.

Gewisse Teile erhielt ich sogar unter Einkaufspreis.

Desweiteren hat der Aufbau gut 4 Monate gedauert  :Smile:

----------


## Mannie

Ok gut dann lass ich auch mit mir verhandeln  :Wink:  ich kenne halt das Preisschild im Laden und da stört mich die 8 ganz vorne gewaltig  :Wink:

----------


## Freerider_01

Mein TR450. Vivid kommt noch rein. Und wenn mich der Sattel stört, kommt einer in schwarz  :Wink:

----------


## Kensai

> ich kenne halt das Preisschild im Laden und da stört mich die 8 ganz vorne gewaltig


800 € geht doch klar :-D

----------


## druelli

> 800 € geht doch klar :-D


....ich schliesse mich der Sammelbestelung an....  :Smile:

----------


## laubry

Meine Freunde, das reicht höchstens für ne Testfahrt  :Wink:

----------


## Kensai

> Meine Freunde, das reicht höchstens für ne Testfahrt


Da hast de dich aber über den Tisch ziehen lassen... Wenn de hier guckst, da bekommst de ein "ähnliches Bike" für 67 €. Hast halt nur keine gelben Laufräder dran, aber nen Fahrradständer und das Bike ist auch komplett in Schwarz gehalten, so wie deines...


(Man beachte bitte die Ironie)

----------


## druelli

> Meine Freunde, das reicht höchstens für ne Testfahrt


WUCHER!!!!!!!! ich zahle 10.- chf. Gempentrail anfang Juni    :Cool:

----------


## laubry

> WUCHER!!!!!!!! ich zahle 10.- chf. Gempentrail anfang Juni


Angebot angenommen, allerdings nicht auf dem Gempentrail. Ich geh ja auch nicht mit nem Ferrari auf ne Go-Kart Bahn fahren. Aber wenn du statt 7:50h ne halbe Stunde länger fährst hast du mit Biel eine ganz anständige DH-Strecke.

----------


## Mannie

> 800 € geht doch klar :-D


Dann nehme ich aber 5  :Big Grin:

----------


## druelli

> Aber wenn du statt 7:50h ne halbe Stunde länger fährst ...........


RASER!!!!!  :Wink:   Ich bin Reinacher und Mama wohnt in Weil. Habe Anfang Juni Heimaturlaub, ist also nicht ganz so weit  :Wink:

----------


## MacMadisson

KW 15 krieg ichs endlich <3

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> KW 15 krieg ichs endlich <3


na mal schaun, obs wirklich schon in kw 15 da is  :Smile:

----------


## Tino

Trek Session 88 von der Stange. Heute gekommen, freu mi schon wie ein nackerter!



und mein Dirter
Ns Majesty, RS Argyle RCT, rest von NS und Octane One ... 11,2kg



jetzt muss nur mehr der schnee weg und dann gehts rund!!!

----------


## Timo.F

13er Gambler selbst aufgebaut



 :Wink:

----------


## Mannie

Ah die Gewichtsfetischisten: Antrieb braucht man nicht bergab gehts eh  :Big Grin: 
Schaut aber nett aus

----------


## Glenmor

> Ah die Gewichtsfetischisten: Antrieb braucht man nicht bergab gehts eh


bergauf gehts eh sowieso per wadeln oder lift :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Red:

----------


## laubry

> 13er Gambler selbst aufgebaut


Schöner Aufbau. Was für krumme Dinger hast du gedreht um noch zwei Deemax in Silber aufzutreiben?

----------


## Timo.F

Sind die vom letzten Jahr  :Wink:  
Die 40 und die Laufräder hab ich "mitgenommen", der Rest ist neu. 

Auf dem Foto wars noch nicht ganz aufgebaut, hab jetzt noch die Adapter für die Bremsen und Singlespeed drauf  :Smile:

----------


## 951Jonas

So mein Intense ist jetzt auch Startklar!

----------


## Gonzo0815

Feiner Hobel!

Was hast den da für ne Kassette drauf, die is ja mini klein.
Die obere Brücke sieht knapp montiert aus, gehen sich da die 2mm Abstand noch aus?

----------


## 951Jonas

Sind noch 3 mm an der Brücke! Ist ne 11-21 Ultegra Kassette.

----------


## Sethimus

> So mein Intense ist jetzt auch Startklar!


krass, jemand anderes der mal dh faehrt in meiner alten heimat

----------


## 951Jonas

Warum wo bist du mal ursprünglich her?

----------


## Sethimus

auch aus burladingen, und jahrelang nie jemanden getroffen der was anderes als standard cc faehrt aussem ort

----------


## "Stefan"

Hier mein SX mit einigen Upgrades!

----------


## Speedtrip

fertig

----------


## robertg202

> Hier mein SX mit einigen Upgrades!


Sehr cool geworden! Was hast Du jetzt als Tourenradl?

----------


## "Stefan"

> Sehr cool geworden! Was hast Du jetzt als Tourenradl?


Das hier!  :Big Grin:

----------


## robertg202

Sehr nett!!! Ich wette du hasst den Schnee gerade, gell?

----------


## czeckson

Hier mein 12er Fury 1.0 vom Sebi (hier ausm Forum):

----------


## suicidedownhill

@ Speedtrip: Geiles Propain, gefällt mir!
Kommst du mit den Reifen klar? Ich hatte die auch mal, bin damit aber nur bis zum Ende von unserem Hof gefahren und hab sie dann wieder abmontiert, weil die so viel Rollwiederstand hatten, dass mein Rad sich wie 50kg+ angefühlt hat. Ist das bei dir auch so oder war das bei mir eine Fehlproduktion?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Intense DH Reifen rollen nicht wirklich leicht. Obwohl der 909 bez. Rollwiderstand mit einem Minion ST vergleichbar sein sollte.

----------


## Speedtrip

Ich find die Reifen geil, der Kurvengrip ist der Hammer, wie auch der Durchschlagschutz. Ich hatte testweise vorher die Kendas drauf und welche auf jeden Fall einen höheren Rollwiderstand haben. Ich lass die jetzt drauf. Hab noch ein weiteres Paar diesen Typs und die Intense mit 2 Komponenten Mischung. Sollte für dieses Jahr reichen und dann muss ich mich wieder mal nach neuen umsehen. Werden ja nicht mehr produziert.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sicher werden die noch produziert.

----------


## Speedtrip

Ist mir neu, aber schön zu hören.

----------


## DHstyle

Schön Dezent

----------


## Tino

boa das session schaut ja pipifein aus! wie performt denn der vivid air? hab auch ein session und würd eventuell auch gern den vivid air fahren.

----------


## DHstyle

Also gleich als ich mir das Session 9 geholt hab wollte ich den Vivid Air (hatte aber kurzzeitig dann doch den Vivid Coil mit Titanfeder) ... Der Vivid macht sich gut in dem Rahmen da kann man nicht meckern, leider lässt er sich nicht 100%ig auf den Rahmen einstellen sodass man immer ein wenig bremsstempeln hat. Empfehlen kann ich ihn aber! Wenn der neue RC4 draußen ist werde ich den Vivid allerdings vorerst wieder liegen lassen.

----------


## Mannie

Mein Ant fertig aufgebaut

----------


## laubry

@*DHstyle*


Einfach clean das Ding. Gefällt mir persönlich besser als wenn jedes Teilchen farblich abgestimmt ist. Die Gabel ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding, aber ich hab einfach schlechte Erfahrung mit der Boxxer gemacht.

Gruess

----------


## 951Jonas

Das Trek sieht echt super aus  :Way To Go:

----------


## Mannie

Steahlbomber halt, wobei das für mich nix wäre, ich brauch ein paar dezente Farbakzente, sonst schaut es für meinen geschmack zu monoton aus.
Wobei für stahlbomber ist da noch zu viel Farbe dran fällt mir so gerade auf XD

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ohne Zweifel ein geiles Bike das Session.

Aber das fröhliche friedhofs schwarz is mir dann doch too much.
Bisschen Farbe hätte es für mich noch vertragen  :Wink:  aber es muss ja dir gefallen.

Hoffe du hast auch so viel Spass mit Hobel wie du Geld reingesteckt hast.

----------


## DHstyle

Schonmal Danke für euer Feedback!  :Way To Go: 

Also Spaß hab ich mit dem Rad sowieso, aber ich habe auf jedem Rad Spaß, egal ob Fixie, AllMountain oder eben auf dem BigBike.

Ich persönlich mag es eher dezent, auch bei meinem Auto halte ich alles ganz schlicht und dezent, ohne dabei auf Performance zu Verzichten. Ich mag einfach so aufdringliche, mit kunterbunten Farben überfüllte Räder die ja schon fast "SCHAU MICH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !!!!!" schreien nicht. Aber jedem das seine ;-)

Ich würde mein Rad garnichtmal als "Stealth Bomber" bezeichnen, da man für diese Bezeichnung noch alle anderen Decals usw abziehen müsste und GANZ schwarz will ich es nun wirklich nicht.

Unterm Strich steht da mein Traumrad und das werde ich auch fahren bis sich nichtsmehr dreht.

----------


## Cannon

> Die Nukeproof rahmen habe schon etwas für sich, da muss ich wenn das Pulse draußen ist schon irgendwas gegen die Birne schlagen damit ich das net kaufe ^^
> 
> Sehr feine Räder hier da fängt man gleich an zu sabbern


Nexte woche sollte mein pulse rahmen kommen, dann schon mit dem 2014er vivid.
Bin schon gespannt, die neue fox float ist auch schon geordert. 
Werd euch auf dem laufenden halten...

Greetz, cannon

----------


## Mannie

Ach was will ich mit der doofen Fox meiner Boxxer WC ist großartig genug, das muss erst mal getoppt werden von ner anderen Gabel. Die einzige die das im mom Schaft ist meiner 44 RC3 Ti mit etwas unterdruck im Airassist, damit ich da mehr federweg raus holen kann, weil ne Standard Feder für 75 kg ist halt zu hart für mich und weicher gibts keine  :Frown: 
Somit her mit dem Pulse rahmen die Fox kannst du behalten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nix_wissen

Mein Downhill  :Smile:  Stolz wie Oskar ewig Drauf Gespart  :Smile: 
526965_580786288612481_1969614537_n.jpg
17782_577393538951756_1422237139_n.jpg

Und meine 2 Runtergerocken Hartails brauch ich nich Posten  :Smile:

----------


## eldorado69

> Nexte woche sollte mein pulse rahmen kommen, dann schon mit dem 2014er vivid.
> Bin schon gespannt, die neue fox float ist auch schon geordert. 
> Werd euch auf dem laufenden halten...
> 
> Greetz, cannon


Bitte Gewicht vom Rahmen porsten. Danke.

----------


## Tschulezz

Das Trek sieht fein aus  :Smile:

----------


## DHstyle

> Nexte woche sollte mein pulse rahmen kommen, dann schon mit dem 2014er vivid.
> Bin schon gespannt, die neue fox float ist auch schon geordert. 
> Werd euch auf dem laufenden halten...
> 
> Greetz, cannon


Ahhhhhhhhhhja^^ und darf man fragen wo du beide Sachen her hast? Sind ja noch nicht zu haben (egal über welche Beziehungen)^^

----------


## Qia

Mein 301 MK10 Beauty mit 216mm Federbein ready for the first ride mit dem langen Federbein und meinen neuen qia'ssentials Rocker Arms. Ich warte noch auf mein Helmchen Tuned Monarch Plus RC3 und die qia designed OEM-Pike.

Aber jetzt gehts zum ersten Ritt! 



Lg
Qia

----------


## martinfueloep

Mein Legend in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe (mit schlankerem Sattel, harter Feder in der Boxxer und 325er Feder im Heck):

mehr Bilder HIER

----------


## Gabe

Mein fertig aufgebautes Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro  :Wink:

----------


## Gabe

Und gleich noch mein etwas modifiziertes GT Fury 2.0  :Wink: 
Geändert wurde:
Gabel: Boxxer R2C2
Dämpfer: Roco WC
Bremsen: Avid Code R

----------


## Gonzo0815

Nice?

Aber warum hast du zwei DH Bikes? 
Wie bist du mit dem Roco WC zufrieden, ist der bei dir extra angepasst?

----------


## willi

Schön, endlich einmal a Fury mit ana gscheiten Gabel :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabe

Das mit den 2 Bikes hat sich so ergeben. Hab mir das Fury Ende letzten Jahres gekauft. Danach kam mir der
Rocky Mountain Rahmen unter. Der hat mir so gefallen und da war der Entschluss geboren, mir ein Bike selbst aufzubauen. 
Jetzt muss aber eh eines der beiden weg. Wenn also jemand Interesse hat  :Wink: 

Zum Roco WC:  speziell abgestimmt ist nix und derweil hab ich noch gemischte Gefühle bzgl. des Dämpfers. Rebound muss ich komplett offen fahren und er federt mir immer noch fast zu langsam aus. Mit der Compression bin ich noch am Rumspielen. Hab bisher mit der 350er Feder 9 Klicks zugedreht damit er nicht durchschlägt. Bei aktuell ca. 200PSI im Piggy Back. Mit Ausrüstung werd ich so ca. 90kg haben. 
War aber erst 3 mal mit dem GT unterwegs und hoffe, dass sich der Dämpfer noch einfährt. 
Die Gabel ist aber für meinen Geschmack eine Wucht. Hätte gedacht das die Boxxer im Vergleich zur 888er mehr auf die Arme geht aber dem ist absolut nicht so. 
Grundsätzlich bin ich mit dem Fury sehr zufrieden. Ist liegt satt und fährt sich dennoch sehr agil.

----------


## Gabe

> Schön, endlich einmal a Fury mit ana gscheiten Gabel


 :Way To Go:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Schön, endlich einmal a Fury mit ana gscheiten Gabel


 :Bicycle:  Ich hör dich eh  :Tongue:  

Ja beim Roco bin ich auch noch am probieren, so die Erfüllung is er derweil noch nicht.
Aber er ist bei mir auch nicht angepasst, von daher gibts noch potential. Ich fahr die 300er bei ~95kg fahrfertig. Druckstufe is ca. 3/4 zu jetzt kommt er mir aber etwas zu unsensibel vor.

Naja mal gucken wo das Setup hingeht, auf jeden Fall geht er Ende Saison zu MP bei der Gabel bin i mir no net sicher.

----------


## Gabe

Bin gespannt wo du mit dem Setup landest. Werd jetzt mal das Rocky am Semmering probieren. Bin schon auf den Vergleich gespannt. Da wird der Dämpfer auch der Knackpunkt. Da das richtige Setup finden wird glaub ich auch eine Kunst. Frag mich auch ob ich die gut 2kg Unterschied merke. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Zauberberg. Ist ja jetzt quasi meine Hausstrecke  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hehe..... ich war beim Kauf auch vor der Entscheidung GT Fury oder Rocky hab dann aber das GT genommen.

Ja ich glaub ich muss einen Tag investieren und wirklich alles Federn usw. am Berg mitschleppen und mal nur am Setup arbeiten, dann sollt schon was dabei rauskommen. Hätte mir aber eher erwartet das ich schneller zum Setup finde und nicht so viel probierne muss. Aber da ist MZ generell a bissl blöd weil immer so viele Clicks sind bei den Verstellern.
Merkt sich ja keine S** wo man grad war uns wie sich was angefühlt hat. Da is mit weniger Clicks eindeutig leichter.


We will see!

----------


## Glenmor

frisch geputzt  :Wink: 


quali leider nit soo supa

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hehe, schaut aus als hättest es mit Ölkreiden selber gemalt  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glenmor

so is es  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Mr Purple:

----------


## KeeWe

Mein Kona Coilair 2009 nach der ersten Ausfahrt heuer... Viel geht derzeit wegen Wetter und Uni Stress leider nicht...

----------


## Glenmor

is des waagrechte a zugdämpfer oda?

----------


## laubry

Das System nennt sich "Magic Link" und ist eine Entwicklung von Kona.

Es ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein Pro-Pedal System, welches jedoch aktiv im Rahmen integriert ist. Mehr infos dazu:

www.konabikeworld.com/08_tech_magic_de.htm

----------


## KeeWe

Danke, wollts grad posten  :Smile: 

hier wirds auch nochmal erklärt:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfC0HOxdJhs

Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.

----------


## RedCat

So hier mein neues Custom Bike, ein Foes Hydro 2013:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Lässiges Foes!

----------


## lukas p.

sieht echt net schlecht aus vor allem die dorado macht sich echt gut !!!

----------


## Speedtrip

Verdammt, was für eine Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer?  :EEK!:

----------


## klana_radikala

schönes foes. glaub ich das 1. hydro das mir wirklich gefällt, sonst bin ich eher fan vom dhs 2:1 mono

hab mir auch mal wieder ein neues fahrwerk und ein paar kleinteile gegönnt:
spacer werden noch schwarz und den sattel werd ich vermutlich abziehen
mit dem aufbau bin ich bei ganz akzeptabeln 17,64kg gelandet

----------


## laubry

Hübsches Nukeproof. 

Den Sattel find ich cool. Den Spacerturm widerum gar nicht  :Wink:

----------


## Speedtrip

steigert aber den wiederverkaufswert der Boxxer ... wer will schon eine Boxxer mit einem 15cm Schaft kaufen ... ich zb nicht, da ich kein Direktmount fahre

----------


## noox

Aber aktuelle Rahmen haben doch alle ein kürzeres Steurrohr. Außerdem: Montier mal die hohe Brücke. Wenn du die untere richtig montiert hast, oben bist du eh fast an der Grenze, dann kannst mit der hohen Brücke noch 2,5 cm höher werden. Mehr geht gar nicht. Also den Rest kannst weggeben. Es fährt ja eh jeder Direct-Mount. Und falls das jemanden noch immer zu niedriger ist, dann muss er so oder so mit Direct-Mount-Distanzen arbeiten.

----------


## georg

> Es fährt ja eh jeder Direct-Mount.


 Nö.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Speedtrip

> . Es fährt ja eh jeder Direct-Mount.


Nö  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Verdammt, nicht nur da Georg  :Wink: 

Trotzdem lasse ich mein Steuerohr nicht 6 cm drüberstehen, damit ich's möglicherweise an jemanden mit Direct-Mount verkaufen kann.

Muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich bei meinem Enduro einen Fehler gemacht habe: Ich bin normal jemand, der 10x überlegt, bevor er was abschneidet und eher zweimal zu lang als einmal zu kurz. Aber bei der Lyrik in meinem Enduro dachte ich mir, das die eh schon 17 mm höher baut als die originale Fox 34 und ich deswegen möglichst nieder werden soll. Vom Draufsitzen hat's auch bepasst und so habe ich die tatsächlich fast zu nieder abgeschnitten. Die neuen Steuerrohre sind einfach echt verdammt kurz. Dazu die integrierten Steuersätze ...

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wenn man das Radl als ganzes verkauft kann ma sich den Turm sparen und muss sich nicht mit so Directmountverweigerern wie dem georg rumschlagen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

> Directmountverweigerern wie dem georg


 Ich hab anno 2000 am HiTec SLK mit der Race Factory Dragster "directmount" auf selbstgefrästen Brücken gehabt um das Radl vorne tiefer und kürzer zu machen. Da haben die Leute noch drüber gelacht weil man nix verstellen kann.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:  Wie auch immer: Wenn man einen neuen Schaft einpreßt dann kann man sich den Turm auch so sparen. Einen hydraulischen 5to Wagenheber gibts in jedem Baumarkt, ein paar Stahlbleche zusammenbrutzeln und fertig ist die Schaft- und Radlagerpresse. Problem ist eher die Schäfte einzeln zu bekommen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Aber jetzt wirds richtig OT. Wir sind uns einig: Einen Turm nur wegen dem Wiederverkaufswert würde unsereiner nicht machen.  :Smile:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Ich hab anno 2000 am HiTec SLK mit der Race Factory Dragster "directmount" auf selbstgefrästen Brücken gehabt um das Radl vorne tiefer und kürzer zu machen.


Weißt woran man merkt wann ma oid werd? Ma red öfter über damals als über heute  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> Weißt woran man merkt wann ma oid werd? Ma red öfter über damals als über heute


 Weißt woran man merkt, dass de andern no älter san? (Zumindest geistig) Man muß sie an solche Fakten erinnern.  :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Woran merkt ma dass ma im "Zeigt her eure Räder" Thread voll OT is?
Es kuman kane Büda vo Radln.  :Way To Go:

----------


## klana_radikala

bei meiner 40 ist der schafft so kurz das i nur mehr direct mount fahren kann, mit dem angle set dann im session schon ca 1mm zu kurz, und ins nukeproof hats auch nur mehr gaaaanz knapp rein gepasst. und den neuen schaft bekomme ich zumindest nur in verbindung mit der unteren brücke was auch nicht wirklich günstig ist.
ich werd erstmal versuchen schwarze spacer zu finden die in den vorbau passen, die die im shop lagen haben lustiger weise nicht gepasst. aber der vorbau wird sowieso nicht ewig bleiben, muss mir nur mal überlegen was ich mir für einen hole, evtl ja wieder eine hope brücke

danke, ist vmtl das erste lob das ich für den sattel bekomme. ich bin mir selbst noch nicht sicher ob er mir gefällt, aber grundsätzlich finde ich ihn zum kotzen und bin am überlegen wieder den selle drauf zu machen oder den nukeproof einfach abzuziehen

hat da jemand eine kurze anleitung wie man das am einfachsten und schnellsten hinbekommt? gibts irgendwas zu beachten dabei?

----------


## Mergol

> Woran merkt ma dass ma im "Zeigt her eure Räder" Thread voll OT is?Es kuman kane Büda vo Radln.

 dann hau i amol a Büdl von meinen zwei Geschossen eini^^

----------


## Speedtrip

schickes teil ... ich mag nur die deemax nicht ... ich versteh bis heute nicht warum es die nicht in anderen Farben gibt

----------


## Kensai

> schönes foes. glaub ich das 1. hydro das mir wirklich gefällt, sonst bin ich eher fan vom dhs 2:1 mono
> 
> hab mir auch mal wieder ein neues fahrwerk und ein paar kleinteile gegönnt:
> spacer werden noch schwarz und den sattel werd ich vermutlich abziehen
> mit dem aufbau bin ich bei ganz akzeptabeln 17,64kg gelandet


Ich hoffe du baust auch schön den Fahrradständer ran, der auf der Fensterbank liegt ;-) Und die Katzenaugen nicht vergessen xD

----------


## q_FTS_p

> dann hau i amol a Büdl von meinen zwei Geschossen eini^^


Des is holt amol a gscheits Radl, geil.
2013er?

----------


## Mergol

na is a 2012er!
momentan mit 16,52kg mit Titanfeder hätts so um 16,2kg aber da es anscheinend gerade nirgends welche Adapter zu kaufen gibt muss die Stahlfeder herhalten!

----------


## Glenmor

schick

hast die mavic nach den autofelgn gekauft oda umgekehrt  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Mergol

zuerst warn die Autofelgen dann die DeeMax und dann wurden die Autofelgen auch Gelb.

Felgen hab ich selber foliert. 


und wall i so lustig bin und i des ane Foto vom Radl anfoch nur mehr geil find

----------


## Killuha

Ich find das Lappiere schaut rein Schwarz super aus, aber was sie sich bei der Farbe der Team Bikes der WC-Fahrer gedacht haben....das weiß is so hässlich. ^^

Oh und die Felgen sind sowieso cool (die Mavic & die Autofelgen)  :Wink:

----------


## Glenmor

des foliern is aber auch a ganz a schöne arbeit :Way To Go: 
i schick da mal meine motofelgen vorbei :Big Grin:

----------


## A.N.D.I.

OT: Sprühfolie bei der Autofelge? Wie is die in der Handhabung?! In der Theorie scheint das ja ziemlich gut und einfach zu funktionieren...

----------


## Dustball1

Neuer Rahmen und einmal in action:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Hab mein Radel ja schon länger nicht mehr gezeigt.

Reichmann RIP 2012 / 13. Mittlerweile ist die Geometrie bisl mehr meiner Körpergröße angepasst (Lenker / Vorbauhöhe)

----------


## smOoh

frisch aus Willingen vom Enduro Rennen:

Steppenwolf Tycoon CR150 XL
Fox 36 Van RC2
Marzocchi Rocco Air R
XT Schaltung/Bremsen/Kurbel
Answer DJ Stem + Pro Taper DH
vorne Hope/Flow/HRII, hinten E530/370s/HRI
KS Dropzone/ 66Sick el 
CB Acid Pedale
Blackspire Stinger,KB's, 1/2 Shaman Bash

----------


## fipu

Schönes RIP!! :Way To Go:

----------


## Glenmor



----------


## huidiwui

Nun hab ichs endlich geschafft. Einerseits mal das neue Gerät abzulichten und andererseits endlich mal wieder nach Saalbach zu kommen. beides der reine Wahnsinn.

Saalbach und Stumpjumper EVO passen echt gut zusammen, vor allem das Bike is auch super zum Rauftreten geeignet.



ach ja das Bike hat auch Upgrades:

Sram Carbon Kurbeln 2x10
Avid XO Trail Bremsen
kurzer Vorbau und Syncros Lenker
und last but not least die fetten Superstar Griffe  :Smile:

----------


## StefanGT

Neu im Stall und nach Jahren der Gravity Abstinenz quasi meine eigene Wiederbelebung:

Standesgemäß und passend zum Nick natürlich ein GT ;-)

GT Lopes 55 welches im quasi Neuzustand konserviert war.

----------


## Yero23

Hier mal mein YT Tues 2.0 Comp, nicht sehr individuell jedoch ein schönes Foto.

Gruß Kevin

----------


## q_FTS_p

Mein Neues  :Smile: 

Rahmen: Antidote Lifeline DH Carbon 2012
 Dämpfer: CCDB mit 350er Feder
 Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RC3 Evo V.2 mit ATA und Abstimmung von MarioJaneiro (IBC)
 Naben: Superstar Tank Evo 
 Speichen: Sapim Dlight 
 Felgen: Spank Spike Evo 35
 Lenker: Syntace High 20 12° 765mm
 Vorbau: Sunline DM 42mm 
 Bremsen: Avid Code R 203/203
 Schalthebel: Sram X7 9-fach
 Schaltwerk: Shimano ZEE
 Kassette: Sram PG970
 Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant 165mm
 Pedale: e*thirteen LG1+
 Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
 Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
 Griffe: Ritchey WCS True Grip Lock On
 Bremsscheiben: Avid G3CS
 Kettenführung: Antidote
 Reifen: ITS Invader 2.35 / Minion DHF 60a 2.5
 Schläuche: Schwalbe AV13

----------


## martinfueloep

hier hat sich ja schon lange nix mehr getan. dann darf sich auch mein enduro hier zeigen:
Mondraker DuneXR 2013 Custom
Lyrik U-Turn 170
Angleset -1,5°
XT-Bremsen

Das Ergebnis ist ziemlich nah an meiner Wunsch-Geo: HA 64,9°, BB knapp unter 350mm, WB 1230mm

Einziges Manko: der Hinterbau funktioniert mit dem Fox Float CTD überhaupt nicht. Unsensibel bei kleinen Schlägen, und bei groben Sachen gibt er unnötig viel Federweg frei bzw rauscht komplett durch. 
Abhilfe ist jedoch (hoffentlich) schon unterwegs....

----------


## meisterbobby

servus erstmal...kurz geschichte zu allem....hab mir vor ca 7 monaten ein dirtbike gekauft war dann einmal in winterberg und hab sofort festgestellt war ein fehlkauf ich brauch ein downhillbike...da ich damit nur alle strecken gefahren bin hab ich mir in winterberg vorderradnarbe komplett geschrottet und meine hintere bremsscheibe ist total bunt verfärbt plus eier in den reifen usw war auf jeden fall hardcore  :Big Grin:  mein dirtbike ist von ghost ist das 4 x comp 2013 mit anbau teilen lag der neupreis bei 670€ (lenker,kettenschlagschutz usw) mein dann angeschafftes downhillbike ist eigentlich auch eher ein freeridebike aber ich persöhnlich finde gibt keinen wirklichen unterschied zwischen downhill und freeridebike...es ist das big hit 2 (limitierte auflage dank lackierung) neupreis lag bei 1999€ (+kettenschlagschutz und neuem lenker) hoffe dir ist das genug info  :Wink:  hier dann noch die biler dazu  :Wink:  

mfg marcel  :Wink:

----------


## bighit75

Bremsleitung vorne immer innen verlegen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kensai

> Mein Neues 
> 
> Rahmen: Antidote Lifeline DH Carbon 2012


Was wiegt denn die Rakete komplett?

----------


## q_FTS_p

16,5-16,6kg.

----------


## Kensai

Das is ja pornös. Jetz nur noch ne Titanfeder und ne Boxxer WC (ich kann diesen Marzocci Dingern nichts abgewinnen und schwerer sind die auch noch ;-), sorry) und das Ding könnte bei 16 kg landen. Da wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim fahren :-)

----------


## q_FTS_p

Die Gabel bleibt und das Gewicht ist auszuhalten. Hat mit ATA doch "nur" um die 3Kg.

Die Boxxer WC mag ich vom Federverhalten nicht, wenn dann Team und dann wars das mit dem Gewichtsvorteil schon wieder. 

Ti Feder wär ja mittlerweile durch die neuen Anbieter sogar erschwinglich, mal schauen. 

Eigentlich hätte ich vor auf eine neue Gabel zu sparen...

----------


## Roman151

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Status, jetzt ist es soweit mal fertig  :Smile:

----------


## lukas p.

@Roman151 hi echt super gelungen dein status. werde meins auch mal reinstellen. die gabel ist meiner meinung nach der genial.

----------


## easyrider23

wollt auch mal Bilder hochladen - direkt ohne URL aber irgendwie tut sich dann nix mehr - mach i was falsch? Grafik einfügen?  Sufu spuckt nix aus

edit: bevor man losschreit sollt mas doch mit nem anderen Browser probieren - danke funktioniert scho.

----------


## easyrider23



----------


## noox

Alternativ kannst auch in der Galerie raufladen. Dort kann man dann den Code zum Einfuegen im Forum rauskopieren.

----------


## Speedtrip

@easyrider23 schöne Bikesammlung ... stehst du auf Bos Gabeln? Hab immer wieder von Problemen gehört.

----------


## easyrider23

Na war eher Zufall - bis heuer noch keine Bos gefahren.
Das V10 wurde mit YT Limited Parts ausgestattet deswegen die Laufradln und Gabel (hätt mir die sonst nie geleistet).

Die Deville hab ich heuer gebr. gekauft (war gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis) wollt eig. ne Lyrik bin dann aber auf die gestoßen.

Bis jetzt mit beiden Gabeln keine Probleme - hab aber auch schon von ein paar defekten Idylle gehört.
Hatte bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Sportsnut gemacht.

Hoffe es bleibt so - eine Saison (bin heuer auch net so viel mitm v10 gefahren) is ja jetzt nicht so viel  :Smile: 

Beim Enduro auch a bisl herumprobiert - 27,5 vorne und xx1 mit General Lee (11 - 40) und einer 10er Kette.
Eine verstellbare Sattelstütze muß noch her und eventuell wieder ein 50er Vorbau.

----------


## pAz

Enduro Sworks 29 2014
Tune Speedneedle
Reverb Stealth 150mm
XX1
Easton Havoc DH Lenker
XTR XC Bremse
Flow EX/Tune King/Kong
Minion DHR2 vo/hi
Pike DPA (ev. umbau auf soloair)

gewicht nach tubless umbau dann geschätzt bei 12,75 kg

----------


## Savage

> 16,5-16,6kg.


OT: jetzt hab ich mal ein Geischt zum Namen, hab dich am WE geknippst am Semmering  :Wink: 
Das Foto kriegst noch, bin grad im Umzug und etwas faul hehe

----------


## bubi

> Enduro Sworks 29 2014
> Tune Speedneedle
> Reverb Stealth 150mm
> XX1
> Easton Havoc DH Lenker
> XTR XC Bremse
> Flow EX/Tune King/Kong
> Minion DHR2 vo/hi
> Pike DPA (ev. umbau auf soloair)
> ...


Fesches Teil! Hattest du nicht ein 26er SWorks? Passts 29er besser? Und warum DHR vorn und hinten =) ?

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Und warum DHR vorn und hinten =) ?


Weil der neue DHR2 eine gute Mischung aus Highroller und Minion F is.

----------


## q_FTS_p

@Savage: Danke!

----------


## Red

> Weil der neue DHR2 eine gute Mischung aus Highroller und Minion F is.


Nur im Nassen ist er imho nix.

DHR2 hatte ich im Sommer auf trockenen, harten Strecken am DHer vorne, da funktioniert er richtig gut.
Wobei auch der DHF keine Probleme macht.

----------


## bubi

> Enduro Sworks 29 2014
> Tune Speedneedle
> Reverb Stealth 150mm
> XX1
> Easton Havoc DH Lenker
> XTR XC Bremse
> Flow EX/Tune King/Kong
> Minion DHR2 vo/hi
> Pike DPA (ev. umbau auf soloair)
> ...



Gibts ein Foto von der Seite auch? so erkennt man leider recht wenig  :Wink:  




> Weil der neue DHR2 eine gute Mischung aus Highroller und Minion F is.


denk ich mir =) Hab eig HR2 vorne und DHR2 geplant für die Jahreszeit (wobei i ma nu ned sicha bin ob des ned zuviel fürn Hausberg aka Gaisberg is =) )..aber DHR2 in 650b noch nirgends auffindbar und Radl is a nu ned da  :Big Grin:  
DHR2 vorne hat mich halt überrascht hab ich so noch nicht gesehen =) aber je mehr ich mir das Profil anschaue umso besser gfallts ma.

----------


## Glenmor

seh i aber noch eher ein als DHR vorn u hintn

----------


## pAz

> seh i aber noch eher ein als DHR vorn u hintn


für mich ist eben der dhr2 auch vorne besser geeignet als der HR2.
DHR2 ist in den kurven von den seitenstollen einfach überlegen (gleich minion front und doch etwas offener/gröber als der minion front)

mehr fotos und fahrbericht gibts die nächsten tage

----------


## Philipp

Mein Enduro, es wird bei Gelegenheit noch eine Vario Stütze verbaut und die hintere Bremsscheibe auf 180mm umgerüstet (brauch noch kürzere Schrauben)

fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1530258?in=set

----------


## bubi

Gleich mal ausgeführt am Gaisberg und Nockstein =) Geht gut  :Wink:

----------


## Dr.Prütteklütt

Hier mal mein DH7000 :Yay:

----------


## Chaoschamp DAH

Auch wenns bestimmt Kritik hagelt... aber: Mein Propain Rage Neuaufbau für nächstes Jahr, ist leider noch nicht komplett. Kommen noch neue Felgen und ein neuer Lenker ran  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

ich finds fetzig ^^

hier mal mein gerät für 2014, dämpfer kommt rein sobald die buchsen da sind, schaltwerk kommt noch was neues und mein vorbau wird vmtl gerade gefräst

----------


## Speedtrip

Propain hat geile Farben, ich weiss aber nicht was die ganzen Sticker immer sollen. Da finde ich dass weniger oft mehr ist ... wie beim letzten M9 halt  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Polygon Collosus DHX - Gestern aufgebaut und gleich ein paar Runden gedreht  :Smile: 

Danke an Polygon und www.SportOkay.com
Falls wer Fragen oder Interesse an einem Polygon hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden!

----------


## Glenmor

gfallt ma sehr gut das polygon

fahrbricht/vergleich zu anderen bikes erwünscht  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sehr geil.

----------


## Wenzel



----------


## DH 24/7

Naja... nicht böse sein, aber das ist jetzt nichts Besonderes, oder?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## willi

> Naja... nicht böse sein, aber das ist jetzt nichts Besonderes, oder?


Der Thread heißt ja nicht "zeigt her eure besonderen Räder"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aber ein echtes Foto wäre nicht verkehrt gewesen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Naja... nicht böse sein, aber das ist jetzt nichts Besonderes, oder?


Der Fred heißt auch "zeigt her EURE Räder" und nicht "zeig her was besonderes"  :Wink: 

Tante Edit: Haha, zwei dumme ein Gedanke  :Big Grin:

----------


## faster

Ich frage mich, warum eure Bikes so sauber sind, das dauert bestimmt ewig, die so hinzukriegen. Nach einer schlammigen Tour ist mein Bike immer ein halbes Kilo schwerer  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ich hab mir ein Buerstenset von Muc-Off besorgt. Zusammen mit einem Kuebel Wasser und etwas Spuehlmittel geht das super.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Ich frage mich, warum eure Bikes so sauber sind, das dauert bestimmt ewig, die so hinzukriegen. Nach einer schlammigen Tour ist mein Bike immer ein halbes Kilo schwerer


Dann gleich nach der Tour mit dem Schlauch drüber  :Wink:  Dann nochmal Bürste und Spüli und es glänzt wie neu

----------


## "Stefan"

Mein Radl fürs Grobe

Pulse L Vivid R2C
Dorado Expert
Zee Kurbel und Schaltwerk
Shimano Kettenführung
Slx Bremserei
Mallet DH
Renthal Fatbar 38mm
Easton Havoc 55mm Vorbau
Thomson Elite und SDG Ti Fly
Hope/Flow EX Vorne mit Hillbilly 2,3" DH
Novatec DH/ Alex Supra D mit Hillbilly 2,3" DH
18,8 Kg

----------


## bern

coole rodl, pragmatisch aufgebaut.

----------


## klana_radikala

geiles teil, aber die 18,8kg wundern mich doch etwas. der pulse rahmen ist doch leichter als das scalp oder?
mein scalp war mit coil fahrwerk, saint, fr schläuchen und 2.5er contis auf 18,2kg.

----------


## smOoh

Mein aktuelles DH Bike:

Propain Rage
Manitou Travis TPC+ JL-Tuning und Revox
Saint Teile
stabiler LRS
SDG Sattel/Stütze
Answer/Sunline/Ergon Cockpit
Pedale V8 oder Mallet

----------


## Speedtrip

geile Gabel  :Exclaim:

----------


## DH 24/7

> geiles teil, aber die 18,8kg wundern mich doch etwas.


Ist das nicht mittlerweile schon außerhalb des Rahmens? Mittlerweile sind doch die Big Bikes alle bei 16Kg und paar Zerquetschte angelangt.

Aber nichts gegen die Optik - das Nukeproof-Bike schaut geil aus!  :Wink:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Ist das nicht mittlerweile schon außerhalb des Rahmens? Mittlerweile sind doch die Big Bikes alle bei 16Kg und paar Zerquetschte angelangt.
> 
> Aber nichts gegen die Optik - das Nukeproof-Bike schaut geil aus!


In den Foren ja, in der Realität haben downhillbikes dann doch oft 18 kg

----------


## klana_radikala

mir gehts nicht um außerhalb des rahmens, sondern nur darum, dass es mich wundert wieso das pulse schwerer ist als mein scalp war.
mein m9 wird vermutlich auch irgendwo um die 18kg sein, mit der kowa hatte das scalp ca. 19kg, und von meiner ex wildsau red ich hier mal garnicht ^^

----------


## "Stefan"

Naja, der Rahmen hat mit Vivid über 6 Kg, wo da das Scalp liegt weiß ich nicht.

Aber ich hab auch recht großzügig abgeklebt und auch der Originale Schutz für die Sitz und KEttenstrebe sowie Unterrohr haben zusammen fast 300g. 

Für mich passt das Gewicht doch ganz gut, etwas Leichter wirds eventuell noch mit der Zeit.

----------


## Reiny

nicht das neueste und auch kein überreisser; aber für nen Anfänger zum ausprobieren reichts (glaub ich)

----------


## Gonzo0815

So fertig für 2014!
Gleichzeitig der Endausbau, viel mehr wird nicht mehr kommen, schätz ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daniel93

Wie schon in der Beschreibung- Die Pedale und der Sattel sollen dann noch rot werden, aber erstmal will ich das Ding bewegen... Hab grad in der Klausurenphase keine Zeit dafür  :Frown:

----------


## klana_radikala

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/d...m/DSC_0079.JPG

meins für 2014

----------


## faster

Was hast du vorne für einen Federweg? Sieht nach mehr als 200mm aus...

----------


## Glenmor

203  :Wink:

----------


## Glenmor

iwas stimmt mit da seite nit, kann keine smilys mehr einfügen auser de  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Frown:

----------


## Gonzo0815

So nochmal meins

Jetzt wirklich fertig!


Neuer Vorbau
Fahrwerk X-Hard
MP Tuning für den Dämpfer, Gabel überarbeitet
Huber Bushings
Zee Kurbel
zweiter LRS mit Trockenreifen (Bild)

Farblich jetzt wirklich nur noch schwar/weiß/rot

Bis auf KeFü, Sattelstütze/Sattel und den originalen LRS ist nix mehr original  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

schönes gt

die gabel schaut nur so lang aus weil ich die hohe brücke montiert hab und die rohre ganz ausgezogen damit ich den lenkwinkel etwas flacher bekomme. burgtec titan offset buchsen sind auch verbaut

----------


## Gonzo0815

Danke!

Haben die Offset Buchsen viel gebracht bei dir?

----------


## klana_radikala

ich hab keinen direkten vergleich da ich vorher garkeine buchsen gehabt hab und die jungs nur 1 satz offset buchsen (vorne) und 1 satz standard buchsen (hinten) geliefert haben. wird sich also um nicht viel mehr als 0.5° beim lenkwinkel reissen. die hohe brücke in der boxxer hat da sicher mehr gebracht

----------


## faster

Bei meiner Boxxer (von 2007) kriege ich nicht mal mehr als etwa 185mm Federweg hin, kA warum, die Standrohre wollen einfach nicht weiter raus.  :Mad:

----------


## Mr. User

mein neu erworbenes Giant Glory 1 2014 um nen sensationellen preis  :Big Grin: 

bin echt zufrieden damit, was ich so nach den ersten eindrücken sagen kann  :Smile: 
freu mich schon wenn die bikeparks endlich aufmachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bertolino

Cooles Teil ...

----------


## klana_radikala

schaut aus wia des was in da bikebox gstanden is. definitiv a guter kauf  :Wink: 

glory steht a ziemlich weit oben in der liste von de bikes de i nu fahren will

----------


## tomtom1986

Das is mein neuer Hobel für 2014  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr. User

@klana_radikala: 

gut geraten, WAR das aus der bikebox  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

nix geraten, gewusst  :Wink:

----------


## Jörg-FFB

HI,
bin neu hier im Forum, und poste hier mal gleich meine 2 Schätzchen.
Das Alutech hab ich mir letztes Jahr selbst zusammengestellt und aufgebaut, das Session ist seit 2 Wochen in meinem Besitz, und ich bin gestern das erste mal damit gefahren.

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Meine neuen!  :Smile: 
Polygon Collosus DH und AX.

Danke an SportOkay.com, Polygon, ZAGWAY, Pacenti Cycle Design und Speerlaufräder.

www.facebook.com/SportOkay.comRACING
racing.sportokay.com

----------


## Burner811

Hy Leute, mein Bike für die Saison.



alt aber bezahlt :-)


Grüße

Björn

----------


## danhill

Hier mal mein Bike.
Hab die Avid Elixir 5 gegen Shimano Saint getauscht, sonst ist es im Moment noch wie gekauft.
Hatten gestern den ersten Ausritt in Leogang :Twisted: . Fährt sich echt gut :Big Grin: .
Aber dickere Griffe müssen noch ran.
Hat jemand vorschläge? :Confused:

----------


## faster

@ Burner: Hey, ich hab ein ähnliches Norco, das Team DH von 2007

----------


## Burner811

@ Faster 

Poste mal Bilder von deinem Bike, ich finde die Norcos einfach "Bombe"  :Big Grin: 

Grüße

Björn

----------


## Savage

@Innsbruuuucker - schreib mal paar Zeilen zu deinen neuen Bikes  :Smile:

----------


## zeuss

Mein neues...

----------


## martinfueloep

Mein Tourenradl hat auch wieder ein Update bekommen. Der Performancegewinn ist beträchtlich, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass dieses kleine Gaberl so gut funktioniert:

----------


## faster

@ Burner: Jup, gerade die etwas älteren Modelle.



Ein paar Specs zu meinem Radl:

Norco Team DH 2007
Gabel: RockShox Boxxer WC, auch von 2007
Dämpfer: Fox Van R 225mm
Reifen: 2014 Muddy Marys Vertstar
Sattel: ausm Baumarkt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Kassette: Shimano Hyperglide, 10fach, 11-34T, wird demnächst aber gewechselt gegen eine Hyperglide mit 11-36T  :Mrgreen: 
Kurbeln: Hussefelt
Tretlager: Howitzer

----------


## TomTurbo07

So, nun ist es endlich fertig! Danke noch mal an @gonzo0815 und @prolink88 für eure Hilfe!

(Sind leider nur Handy-Bilder)

----------


## TimoEF

Hey,

bin neu bei euch und wollte euch auch mal mein Spaßgerät zeigen...
:

----------


## hhacks

technisch gesehen ein Rückschritt... was die Haltbarkeit angeht hoffentlich ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung

----------


## FLo33

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen. Musst es noch ein wenig auf schiach tarnen, damits weniger Begierde erweckt.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> technisch gesehen ein Rückschritt... was die Haltbarkeit angeht .....


In Bezug worauf? Hatte schon eins für ein Service in den Fingern und bis auf den Platzmangel bei der Dämpferanlenkung eigentlich recht durchdacht das Ding.
Der Rahmen kann auch einiges ab  :Wink:

----------


## hhacks

@gonzo: mit Rückschritt meinte ich : Deemax Ultimate auf E2200 und CC DB auf Manitou Revox ISX.
@FLo: schwere Eisenkette und Zammhängen der restlichen Flotte müssens für den Moment tun...

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja, der Revox soll ja auch super funktionieren. Aber warum hast überhaupt den CCDB entsorgt?

----------


## FLo33

Entsorgt ist gut, dem armen hhacks sind die Bikes gfladert worden.

Revox geht sehr gut, Manitou typischer Shimstack mit ordentlicher Dämpfung. Wenn der einigermaßen aufs Bike abgestimmt ist, kann der gleich viel, wie ein CCDB.

----------


## hhacks

@gonzo: Ich sags ganz ehrlich - der ccdb war Overkill für meine Verhältnisse. Bin damit net zammkommen.
Dadurch dass ma nur mit werkzeug verstellen kann hab ich keine direkte Veränderung bemerkt da zuvel Zeit zwischen umstellen und fahren vergangen ist, weil ich wenn ich wo hinfahr zum biken, dann lieber fahr als herumzudrehen.
Beim Revox kannst alles mit der Hand verstellen, und bis auf die Zugstufe auch ohne dir die Finger zu verbiegen.
@flo: das tues ist verschont geblieben weil ich am abend davor a einstellradel bei der gabel reinigen wollt und dabei die kleine Metallkugel verloren hab. War dann zu faul des Radl in den Keller zu stellen und habs im Gegensatz zum Enduro in der Wohnung gelassen

----------


## FLo33

Poit! Glück im Unglück.  :Thumb Up:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ja da hast du nicht ganz unrecht damit. Der alte Schlüssel zu verstellen ist etwas unglücklich vom Design her. Da wär was handlicheres besser gewesen. Dann ginge auch leichter am Trail zum einstellen.

----------


## Gabe

Mein neu aufgebautes Bike für 2014.
Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten soweit fertig.

----------


## faster

Was ist denn das auf der Schwinge (letztes Bild)? Sieht ja aus als würde es nur von Klebeband zusammengehalten ^^

Aber ansonsten wild. Carbon?

----------


## Gabe

Ist die Carbon-Struktur des Rahmens. Bei entsprechendem Lichteinfall siehts genau so aus.
Mir gefällts  :Wink:

----------


## tomtom1986

Is ja geil sieht echt so aus wie wenn da einiges an Panzerband kleben würde :Big Grin:

----------


## Nose

ist das problem mit den rissen bei dem evil eigentlich schon erledigt, oder tauchen die immernoch auf?

----------


## Gabe

Laut Mike Metzger (Evil Chef) ist's nur ein kosmetisches Problem. Bisher hab ich auch nix anderes gehört. Weiters sollen alle betroffenen bald die neuen Hinterbauten bekommen. 
Ich warte auch noch drauf weil ich ja bereits einen Rahmen in M hab und der auch den Riss im Lack hat. 
Leider kann mir bis jetzt keiner einen genauen Termin nennen ab wann die Hinterbauten tatsächlich verfügbar sind. Ein etwas unbefriedigender Zustand. Jedoch ist der Mike mehr als bemüht. 
Da kenn ich von anderen Firmen ganz anderen Service. 
Mir ist's lieber sie lassen sich gescheit Zeit und bauen was ordentliches. 

Ansonsten würd ich immer wieder zum Evil greifen. Bisher eins meiner zuverlässigsten Bikes.

----------


## Berni87

WOW das Evil ist einfach Hammer!!! Geiles Gerät!

Werd die nächsten Tage mal mein 
Devinci hier reinstellen! ;-)

Ps.: Hätte noch ein Trek Session zum verkaufen! Kompletter eigenaufbau! FOX 40 KASHIMA, RC4 usw... 

Einfach melden!!!

----------


## Nose

> Laut Mike Metzger (Evil Chef) ist's nur ein kosmetisches Problem. Bisher hab ich auch nix anderes gehört. Weiters sollen alle betroffenen bald die neuen Hinterbauten bekommen. 
> Ich warte auch noch drauf weil ich ja bereits einen Rahmen in M hab und der auch den Riss im Lack hat. 
> Leider kann mir bis jetzt keiner einen genauen Termin nennen ab wann die Hinterbauten tatsächlich verfügbar sind. Ein etwas unbefriedigender Zustand. Jedoch ist der Mike mehr als bemüht. 
> Da kenn ich von anderen Firmen ganz anderen Service. 
> Mir ist's lieber sie lassen sich gescheit Zeit und bauen was ordentliches. 
> 
> Ansonsten würd ich immer wieder zum Evil greifen. Bisher eins meiner zuverlässigsten Bikes.


danke für die info!  :Smile:

----------


## Gabe

Kein Problem. 

Falls jemand noch einen  Undead Carbon Rahmen sucht ich hätte noch zwei übrig. 
Einmal nagelneu und einmal gebraucht aber in TOP Zustand jeweils in M. Wahlweise mit Fox RC4 Kashima oder Vivid Air. 
Ein Interesse einfach PN schicken.

----------


## Cannon

Endlich fertig, fährt sich sehr gut und ist gscheid agressiv.
Fühlt sich super an, liegt gut am trail und in der luft, sehr neutral beim springen. 
Geht spielend in die anlieger und macht auch wide open viel spass.
Gewicht liegt bei 15,8kg

----------


## Cannon

Und noch eins, ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen.
Als kleiner bub bin ich mit einem gt bmx herumgeritten, das Force hat mich einfach so laut
angeschrien dass ich nicht nein sagen konnte  :Smile: 
Habs umgebaut, meine alten Teile sind dran und eine Pike.
Hat einen sehr guten aufwärtsdrang und bergab ist der hinterbau eine wucht.
Schön straff aber trotzdem mit viel komfort, die rückmeldung vom umtergrund ist
für mich perfekt.
Mit den neuen enduros ist eigentlich ein fullface helm pflicht, die dinger gehen wie unsere downhiller vor 10 jahren, arg wie mans da krachen lassen kann.
Gewicht bei 12,7 kg, ist wie die cc-bikes vor einigen jahren  :Smile: 

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich melde mich nach langer Pause auch mal wieder hier.

Mein altes Summum. War leider sehr unzufrieden damit. Wurde dann aber auch Verkauft weil die neue Wohnung paar Euros verschlingt.



Aber baue grad ein Low-Budget Rad auf aus Restlichen und neuen Teilen. 
Der Rc4 der beim Rahmen dabei war kriegt meine liebste für ihr Commencal.
Neuer Chromo Spank Spike Lenker und Spike Vorbau und Mtx33 mit Ringle Naben kommen Morgen, Shimano Zee Kurbel liegt schon bereit sowie Uralte Point 3.0 Reifen und Shimano Saint Schaltwerk,Trigge und Ultegra Kassette mit Kmc Kette.
Geplant sind noch Mrp System 2 Kettenführung und Formula Rx oder alte Hope M6 Bremsen
Kosten momentan 340€.
.

----------


## famagoer

Jetzt muss ich meines hier auch mal zeigen - als Einstand sozusagen: SERVUS! : )


Nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr ein Enduro S-Works mit der wohl schönsten Lackierung aus dem Jahre 2011 zusammengestellt habe, stand jetzt eine Renovierung an.
Da das Enduro sowohl bergauf als auch -ab schon dermaßen gut ging und jetzt im Sommer eine knackige 6-Tages-Tour mit einigen langen Tragepassagen am Plan steht, war der Fokus ganz klar: Es muss Gewicht runter bei mindestens gleicher Performance und Steifigkeit.


Der Ausgang: 13,6 Kilo mit Hope/Flow-Kombi, Fox 36 mit 160 mm Kashima-gold'nem Federweg, SRAM X.0 mit 2 schönen Tune-Blättern (25/38T) und eine alte und solide Specialized Command Post.


Ergebnis nach langen Stunden des Zusammensuchens, -schraubens und -brechens (weil wieder ein Kleinteil nicht lagernd war oder schlicht nicht passte): 11,9 Kilo mit Tune Prinzenpärchen/Aerolite/Nextie-Carbonfelgen (satte 33mm außen und 26mm innen), Manitou Mattoc Pro, SRAM XX1 mit KMC X11SL DLC und Crankbrothers Kronolog mit Speedneedle Alcantara. OK, die Kette fällt evtl. schon zart in die Porno-Abteilung und über den Sattel lässt sich sicherlich auch streiten - aber ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.







Fährt sich unglaublich genial - und es ging ja vorher schon "nicht schlecht" : )

----------


## FLo33

Geile Kiste!  :Way To Go: 

Magst dein eingesetztes Budget bekanntgeben?

----------


## smOoh

wie kommt man an die Felgen?

----------


## FLo33

> wie kommt man an die Felgen?


Bei Nextie bestellen?!

----------


## famagoer

Hab ich über Brian von Nextie-Bikes bestellt, sitzt in China. Die Felgen selbst gibt es offiziell bei ihm gar nicht - da hatte ich extra angefragt, da er für 26er nur schmälere hat, die mir dann aber auch zu schwer waren. Diese hier sind selektiert mit 369 und 364 Gramm das Stück bei - wie gesagt - 26 mm Maulweite. Fahren sich genial - gut, der ganze Satz wiegt so viel wie von meinem Epic Wettkampf-Radl: 1.324 Gramm : )

Ein paar Impressionen von den Felgen - weil Bilder immer mehr sagen als viel Gerede:

----------


## smOoh

ja gut danke, wollte eher wissen wie das mit dem Zoll und der Abwicklung ausschaut  :Wink: 

Gewicht ist krass.. würd mich interessieren wie die nach einem Jahr aussehen.

----------


## famagoer

Von Bestellung bis Aufbau vergingen 3w - wobei 1w allein auf Abwicklung und Bau der Felgen fiel.

Versand tadellos, Zoll 80 Euro. Felgen inkl. Versand 290 Euro. Aufgebaut vom Pancho in Bad Goisern.

Also echt keine Hexerei!

----------


## smOoh

Merci!

----------


## Topschi

Dann stelle ich mal mein Bike vor :P

Giant Custom Reign 2 2011 Hardcore-Enduro

Partlist: 
Rahmen: Giant Reign 2 2011
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber 66 RC3
Dämpfer: RockShox Kage RC
Dämpferbuchsen: Huber Bushings

Laufräder: Excalibur FR Disc (v) & DT Swiss 465D (h)
Bremsen: Shimano M-445 (bald Zee)
Scheiben: Reverse Discrotor 203mm (v) & 180mm (h)
Bereifung: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26x2.35 (v&h)

Schaltwerk: SRAM X-9 auf X-9 Trigger.
Kettenblatt: Race Face Narrow Wide Single Chainring (32 Zähne)
Kette: KMC X-9
Kurbel: Shimano M542 2-Piece
Kurbelschraube: NC-17
Pedale: Nukeproof Electron

Sattelstütze: Sixpack Menace 30,9
Sattel: fi'zi:k Gobi XM
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Lenker: Sixpack Millennium 785
Griffe: Cube Fritzz
Mudguards: BMO

Gewicht: 15,8 kg

----------


## Glenmor

endlich mit neuem rahmen  :Big Grin:

----------


## "Stefan"

> Mein Radl fürs Grobe
> 
> Pulse L Vivid R2C
> Dorado Expert
> Zee Kurbel und Schaltwerk
> Shimano Kettenführung
> Slx Bremserei
> Mallet DH
> Renthal Fatbar 38mm
> ...


Einmal darfs noch hier rein, mein geliebtes Pulse.
Nachdem ich zu wenig Zeit dafür hatte ists jetzt im Markt und sucht einen neuen Besitzer.

----------


## huidiwui

mein neues bike, kanns nur empfehlen... 



noch eines weil man da des radl gar nicht sieht...

----------


## pAz

mein neues  :Smile: 
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...hp?photo=10334

direkt in post einbinden schaff ich irgendwie ned

noox edit:


-pike SA RCT3 160mm
-monarch plus debon air
-reverb stealth 150mm
-lrs ex471/dt240 centerlock/supercomp
-kurbel RF next sl 30/32 Z
-reifen tubless: dhrII 3C, magic mary TC
-x01 kassette, X1 schaltwerk und kette, XX1 trigger
-xtr trail bremsen mit 203/180mm saint scheiben
-sattel tune speedneedle
-renthal fatbar carbon 780mm/20mm
-vorbau bontrager rythm pro
-esi extra chunky griffe
-mallet dh pedal schwarz

12,42kg

----------


## Nose

schickes gerät!
und 12,42kg is auch mal ne ansage!

----------


## noox

> direkt in post einbinden schaff ich irgendwie ned


Wenn du auf die Galerie gehst, müsstest du unter der Bewertungs-Möglichkeit eine Box sehen. Rechts davon "Kopieren". Draufklicken und das dann in den Post im Forum einbinden. Das habe ich oben gemacht. Scheint zu funktionieren.

----------


## würfelreiter

Guten Morgen,

bin neu hier und gesell mich mal mit meinem aktuellen Projekt zu Euch.
Bin übrigens Flo, 29 aus Ahnatal bei Kassel.

Hier mein Hanzz, Aufbau ist fertig. 
Nur lackiert wird es dieses Jahr noch in weiß mit roten Decals.

Habe das Rad komplett aus Neu- und Altteilen selbst aufgebaut.

Cube Hanzz Pro Super-Enduro Custom Aufbau.

Rahmen:        Cube Hanzz Pro XL
Steuerlager: FSA Orbit Z1.5r (oben) & CaneCreek (unten) für tapered
Gabel:           SR Suntour Durolux TAD RC2 tapered 180mm absenkbar auf 140mm
Dämpfer:       CaneCreek DBair CS 216x63mm

Laufräder:      Sun Ringle Jumping Flee
Achsen:         20mm QR2-Achse(v) & 12mm Syntace X12 (h)
Bremsen:       Shimano Zee 2014
Scheiben:      Shimano RT66 203mm v&h
Bereifung:      Schwalbe Fat Albert 26x2.35

Schaltwerk:    Shimano Zee FR 36
Schalthebel:   Shimano Zee 10-fach
Kassette:       Shimano XT 11-36
Kettenblatt:   Shimano XT black 32T
Kette:           Shimano XT HG-95
Kurbel:          Shimano Zee 1fach
Pedale:         Crankbrothers Mallet rot

Sattelstütze:  Azonic Pin-IT 350mm rot
Sattelklemme: Azonic Klemme rot
Sattel:          SQlab 611 13 black
Vorbau:         Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm
Lenker:         Azonic Agile 780mm rot
Griffe:           Giant Klemmgriffe schwarz/rot

PS: Sattel ist grad in Bergaufstellung :P

----------


## klana_radikala

mit dem neuen lack sicher hübsch, lässt du die blauen teile auch rot eloxieren?

----------


## würfelreiter

> mit dem neuen lack sicher hübsch, lässt du die blauen teile auch rot eloxieren?

 Die werden vermutlich komplett geschliffen und lackiert.Genau steht es noch nicht fest, aber ja die werden auch rot ;-)

----------


## ms.raceline

Hier mal 1 von meinen Demo 8  von meinem S Works Replika mach ich die Tage mal Bilder .

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hier mein neues "Goldstück"

----------


## FLo33

Was isn das für eine Schüssel, Gonzo?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Nennt sich NORCO Aurum  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Aja, bin ned mehr so auf dem Laufenden, sorry.

Gfoit eam

----------


## Gonzo0815

Danke, mocht jo nix.
Mittlerweile schaut eh schon fast ans wie's andere aus.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Nur hübscher.

Sehr feines Radl.

----------


## würfelreiter

So meins ist mittlerweile auch fertig  :Smile:

----------


## smOoh

Meine beiden für 2015

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sehr geile Geräte.

----------


## landka



----------


## MTBDHAustria

Radon Swoop 175 8.0 SE



Specs: mtbdhaustria.com/equipment/

----------


## laubry

Zwar kein Neues, aber immer gut gepflegt und jetzt (mit ein paar Upgrades) schon im dritten Jahr im Einsatz. Ich will nie mehr ein Anderes  :Smile:

----------


## MTBDHAustria

Ach du scheiße, so ein schönes Teil! #bikeporn
Neidisch hoch 10, V10 ist mein Traumbike. *-*

----------


## -rosso-

Hallo da wäre meins

----------


## q_FTS_p

Massiv! Mir gefallen Grün/Blau-Kombinationen, das Mavic Gelb brauch ich dafür nicht wirklich.

----------


## TomTurbo07

Mir gefällt das Design vom Wilson echt gut, find auch die Kombi Blau/Gelb super, die Gabel hätt mMn in schwarz besser gepasst.

----------


## -rosso-

Danke 
Die felgen hatte ich noch 
leider gibts die ja nur so ☺

----------


## Killuha

> Zwar kein Neues, aber immer gut gepflegt und jetzt (mit ein paar Upgrades) schon im dritten Jahr im Einsatz. Ich will nie mehr ein Anderes


Hast du mit den Laufrädern auch das Problem, dass die Speichern von Haus aus sehr fest angezogen waren und gleich mal gebrochen sind? Und trotz jährlicher Wartung waren bei mir gleich mal die Lager im Leerlauf hinüber (1 Saison).

Sonst: Sehr fesches Bike! Hat sicher auch genug gekostet =)

----------


## DarkSecret

Extrem geile Räder hier auf der Seite.
Meins ist auch endlich da nur warte ich noch auf ein paar kleinigkeiten dann gibt es ein shooting  :Big Grin:

----------


## laubry

> Hast du mit den Laufrädern auch das Problem, dass die Speichern von Haus aus sehr fest angezogen waren und gleich mal gebrochen sind? Und trotz jährlicher Wartung waren bei mir gleich mal die Lager im Leerlauf hinüber (1 Saison).
> 
> Sonst: Sehr fesches Bike! Hat sicher auch genug gekostet =)


Nun, die Räder sind neu. Ich bin zwei Jahre lang die Deemax ultimate gefahren:

https://www.downhill-board.com/30946...l=1#post791556

Es wird sich zeigen wie gut sie sind...

Der Aufbau hat etwas gekostet ja, dafür bin ich mit dem Bike seit zwei Jahren ohne Probleme unterwegs. Kleinigkeiten musste ich ersetzen (Lager, 1 Bremshebel, 1x Wechsler, Griffe) aber ansonsten noch alles "Original".

----------


## DarkSecret

Dann hat sich der Aufbau also gelohnt, solche kleinigkeiten müssen halt getauscht werden.  :Cool:

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich kann nicht anders. 
Hier mein Fahrrad für die 2015 Rennen.



Mehr Bilder auf Pinkbike.

www.pinkbike.com/u/fmxride/

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sehr schön.

----------


## laubry

Gefällt   :Cool:

----------


## Odin-ffm

Meins,
Banshee Legend MK2 zu verkaufen

----------


## DarkSecret

Danke leute  :Thumb Up:  .
Das Banshee über mir ist auch Top  :Smile:

----------


## willi

Mein altes mit ein paar neuen Teilen.

----------


## MariusG

Hier meins.  :Smile:

----------


## DarkSecret

Richtig gutes Gambler  :Thumb Up: Was kommt den jetzt für eins ?.Schönes oldschool stinky. Finde den Rahmen mit einer Sc Gabel besser.

----------


## willi

@DarkSecret

Denn 27.5 Rahmen gibts aber nicht Serie in der Farbe,oder? Aber geile Stretchlimo(Reach :Wink:  )

----------


## MariusG

@DarkSecret: Ja ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit  :Smile:

----------


## DarkSecret

> @DarkSecret
> 
> Denn 27.5 Rahmen gibts aber nicht Serie in der Farbe,oder? Aber geile Stretchlimo(Reach )


Joap ist das Team Rad  :Wink: .
Morgen gibt es auf meiner Facebook seite die ersten Bilder von der ersten ausfahrt und vlt. ein Gopro Video.

----------


## tomtom1986

Meins für die neue Saison

----------


## **tunefish**

ist zwar mein fahrrad, aber kein original bild  :Wink:  wollte dafür nicht extra ein neues thema aufmachen. bild ist 2x2m groß, wird natürlich noch aufgehängt. wurde alles mit sprühdosen gesprüht

----------


## Gonzo0815

Geiler Scheiß!  :Way To Go: 
Wer macht sowas und vor allem was bezahlt man dafür?

----------


## Tyrolens

Sehr geil!

----------


## **tunefish**

gemacht hat das ein kumpel von mir, naja bezahlen tut man erstmal die unkosten und eine kleine spende  :Wink:  ich hab mein session daneben gehalten, müsste sogar fast 1:1 größe sein^^

----------


## Gonzo0815

Sieht auf jedenfall super aus.
Zum Glück hab ich den Platz nicht so was aufzuhängen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Sieht verdammt gut aus  :Thumb Up: 
Ich wollte mal ein wand Tattoo haben mit Orginal Bildern, der Preis hat mich aber zurück geschreckt.

----------


## Joker

Giant Glory 0

----------


## FLo33

Ui, ein Giant mit ordentlichem Dämpfer. Sehr schön

----------


## BATMAN

Neues Batmobil
läuft  :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

Auch sehr schön! Jetzt packen alle wieder solche Zauberkisten aus und mein 9 Jahre altes verstaubt...

----------


## Joker

> Neues Batmobilläuft

 Sieht fein aus! Läuft  :Smile: @Flo: Egal, da hat sich eh nix getan im Detail - und für Dich reichts eh  :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Das Batmobil ist schärfer als das MS Racing Dienstfahrzeug.

Ja, das alte Zeug... damit bleib ich jetzt auch stecken, bis es ausgemustert werden muss, 650B sei Dank.

----------


## DarkSecret

> Giant Glory 0


Bist du mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden ? Überlege mit den oder ein Ttx22 für mein Sennes zu besorgen.

Das Mondraker ist auch geil, fande aber das V10 cooler irgendwie...aber das liegt daran das ich den V10 Rahmen einfach nur geil finde  :Thumb Up:

----------


## Joker

> Bist du mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden ?


Kann ich leider noch nichts dazu sagen, da ich ihn noch nicht wirklich gefahren bin! Verstellung via Luftdruck etc. macht aber guten Eindruck...

----------


## FLo33

Jo eh, wenn man schnell ist, ist man auch mit Oldtimern schnell. Ich hab da noch ein DHS Mono...  :Big Grin:

----------


## fritzchris

Mein neues  
mfg Chris

----------


## **tunefish**

Neue Saison kann endlich kommen  :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

Sehr schön

----------


## BraverBua

Zerode !
Cool, mal ein lässiger Exote...sehr brachiales Teil  :Big Grin:

----------


## faster

@tunefish: Hängt schief  :Stick Out Tongue:  Aber auf jeden Fall goil, und das Radl da unten schaut auch schick aus, nebenbei

----------


## **tunefish**

nee ist nur schlecht fotografiert :P hab das ding heut mal getestet, läuft sehr geil

----------


## DarkSecret

Moin,
Von mir gibt es auch ein Update  :Smile: . Bin sehr Stolz drauf.
Neue Gabel: Marzocchi 380 C2R2 Titan 2015.
Als nächstes kommen Hope Bremsen,Hope Laufradsatz und ein Moto Dämpfer mit Titan Feder.
Gewicht 15,8 Kg.

  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## faster

> Gewicht 15,8 Kg


Holy Moly, dass ist echt leicht, und das bei nem Alurahmen und ohne Luftfederung... Richtig nice! Theoretisch könnte man hinten auch noch ne kleine RR Kassette drauftun, würd vermutlich auch noch ein paar Gramm sparen.

----------


## FLo33

Klingt nach seeeehr wenig, Teileliste her oder I'm not a believer

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich glaub ihm das schon. Sehr leichte Gabel (2750g), ziemlich leichter LRS (auch gut unter 2kg).
Der Rahmen selbst ist auch alles andere als schwer. Dann noch so Sachen wie Tubeless, SuperGravity Reifen und schon bist ziemlich leicht unterwegs. Die letzten zwei Sachen hab ich jetzt einfach mal geraten.

----------


## DarkSecret

Fahre momentan wieder die Light schläuche und habe vorne die Weiche Titan Feder in der Gabel.
Hinten dann auch noch die 180mm Scheibe und dazu kommen noch die ganzen Titan Schrauben etc.
Der Rahmen ist auch extrem leicht mit 3598g mit Steuersatz. 
Im Ibc hat jemanden seins mit 180mm Fox 36 auf 14,4 Kg aufgebaut :thumps: .

Eine andere Kassette wird auch noch folgen die auch gespacert wird. 
Bei der Gabel bin ich mir noch unsicher ob ich eine Härtere Feder verbauen soll und die Elastomere kürzen soll. 
Nutze jetzt 190mm Federweg was nervt ist das geräuch der HSC. Kein schönes Pfeifen.. Sie sagt auch etwas zu argh in den Federweg ein ich glaub da muss ich was an der Beshimung tun. Aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit ihr und ist eine große verbesserung zur Dorado.. auch wenn ich das ungern zugebe.

----------


## danhill

Hier mal das Ergebnis meiner Winterpause:

----------


## MariusG

Das sieht sexy aus *__*

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich sage zwar immer "lieber eine schwester auf dem strich als ein freund auf nen canyon" aber das gefällt mir auch sehr gut  :Thumb Up:

----------


## Philipp

Mein Status

----------


## Cannon

M.E.I.N.S.

Devinci Spartan Carbon, a bisserl dekadent aufbaut.
Geht wirklich top bergauf und wenn ich vor 8 Jahren so an Hobel bei den DH Rennen
ghabt hätt, hätt i alle herparniert, schwöre!

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## faster

Sag mal, ist das im Hintergrund dein Zimmer? Oder ist das in nem Laden?

----------


## martinfueloep

das ist ganz sicher cannons wohnzimmer! fix!

----------


## famagoer

Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal mein derzeitiges “Bike für eh alles“ präsentieren: 




Gewicht liegt derzeit bei abartig geil marschierenden 11,35 Kilo an der Waage.

----------


## Cannon

> Sag mal, ist das im Hintergrund dein Zimmer? Oder ist das in nem Laden?


Ein bisserl von beidem.....
Bei dem Arbeitspensum wohn ich da quasi  :Smile: 

Aber ab Samstag zieh ich dann um nach Torbole um dem Spartan mal richtih Auslauf zu gönnen....

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Tyrolens

Das Enduro ist krass. Kann man das so fahren?  :Big Grin: 

Wie ist das nun mit Devinci? Over hyped oder sind's wirklich so gut? Optisch jedenfalls a Hammer.

----------


## famagoer

> Das Enduro ist krass. Kann man das so fahren?


Ich schäm mich eh a bissl dafür... Aber ja, ab und zu geht's dann doch  :Big Grin: 


Die 10 vor dem Komma wäre zwar noch sehr reizvoll, leider aber dann weder für's Börserl noch die bedenkenlose Haltbarkeit (die es für meine Zwecke derzeit hat).

----------


## julu

neue saison, bike fertig. hui !

----------


## smOoh

Eine Woche vor Winterberg kam das neue Fahrwerk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cannon

> Wie ist das nun mit Devinci? Over hyped oder sind's wirklich so gut? Optisch jedenfalls a Hammer.


Das Devinci geht wirklich extrem gut, der Terminus "Mini DH Bike" wird leider zu oft gebraucht und ist schon ein wenig abgelutscht, trifft hier aber genau zu.
Erstaunlich leicht bergauf zu fahren, bergab eine Macht, für mich die ideale symbiose aus Laufruhe und verspieltem Handling.
Ich war anfangs auch sehr skeptisch wegen des Hypes der im letzten Jahr darum genacht wurde, kann aber sagen dass 
es gerechtfertigt ist.

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Cannon

@smOoh

Nice, sag dem Momo einen schönen Gruss von mir  :Smile:

----------


## famagoer

Sorry, falls ich mit meinem Enduro manche hier schon zart langweile, aber es ist ein neuer Stand erreicht. Das Straßenschild am ersten Foto passt leider einfach zu gut.

Ich erlaube mir, einfach Bilder sprechen zu lassen (Quali aufgrund Handypics ehr mau, sorry), TL ist dafür auch gleich dabei.














Huidibuidi!

----------


## Mountainbiker85

Ein Scott Genius 30 Allmountain Bike mit Carbon Rahmen vom Jahr 2010. Bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden, da es zumal auch schön leicht ist um bergauf zu fahren. Für Bikeparks nicht geeignet. Aber für paar Waldstrecken durchaus nutzbar. ;-)

Gruß

Mountainbiker85

----------


## Konarider93

Hier mal mein Baby,  Kona coiler dee-lux,  neue Anbauteile folgen  :Smile:

----------


## DarkSecret

Servus Sportsfreunde.
Ich brauche das erstmal Hilfe von euch oder eine Beratung was ein Neubike angeht.
Ich bin jetzt Jahre lang Downhill Rahmen gefahren mit 200mm+ Federweg und das fast nur auf Deutschen Strecken.
Mittlerweile bin ich Mobil und werde ab nächstes Jahr viel in Österreich,Schweiz,Frankreich und Schottland unterwegs sein. 
Werde aber manchmal auch in den Bikeparks von Deutschland rumlungern. 
Meiner Meinung nach machen aber in Deutschland solche Federwege keinen Sinn mehr, außer vlt. in Bad-Wildbad. 

Mir sind beim Crankworx Air Dh Rennen viele Enduro Rahmen aufgefallen die Dh Parts verbauten hatten.
Z.b. Sdg-Ifly Sattel,Kleine Dh(RR) Kassette, 38mm Rise Lenker etc.

Die Aufbauten gefallen mir extrem gut und ich denke mal die würden auch völlig Ausreichen in Deutschland aber auch in der Schweiz,Österreich ?.
Ihr seit doch bestimmt schon mal mit euren Enduro Räder die Dh Strecken von Leogang oder Lenzerheide Runter gefahren.
Macht das alles Sinn oder eher weniger ?.

Hier zwei Beispiel Räder.

p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/1...jpg?1376556153

www.bikehub.co.za/features/_/...nterview-r1340

Mfg  :Smile:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Es geht auch mit Enduros; nur mit dem DHer is es halt lustiger. Vor allem wenn man einfach spaßhalber mal in die Steine/Wurzeln springt. Da will man dann schon viel Federweg und stabile Laufräder. Von der Laufruhe ganz zu schweigen.

----------


## faster

Oder wenn man nen Roadgap springt und zu spät merkt, dass man ziehen müsste, und dann mitm Heck aufm Wanderweg landet, mit der Front in der Landezone... Da ist man für jeden Millimeter Federweg dankbar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joji2501

Hey bisschen off topic bin aber langsam verzweifelt. Hat wer noch ein ironhorse sunday worldcup rahmen aus 08 oder 09 in m oder L?  Wäre klasse wenn ihr euch meldet. Danke

----------


## noox

> Ihr seit doch bestimmt schon mal mit euren Enduro Räder die Dh Strecken von Leogang oder Lenzerheide Runter gefahren.
> Macht das alles Sinn oder eher weniger ?.


Ich fahre in letzter Zeit fast nur mehr Enduro. Auf 50% der Park Strecken find ich das Enduro lustiger. Auf weitern 20-30% ist's egal - am Rest wünscht dir ein Downhill-Bike. (Zahlen ohne Gewähr, ganz grobe Einschätzung). Wobei ich das Enduro auch ziemlich hart abgestimmt  fahre und es mir dann sofort abgeht, sobald es nicht richtig grob ist. Wenn es aber richtig grob ist, dann bin ich froh um das Downhill-Bike. da merkt man dann auch, dass andere mit dem Enduro nicht mithalten können.

Letztens auf der Planai. Kumpel mit Enduro, ich mit DH. Zuerst zum Warmup auf dem Rookies-Trail und der Flow Line: Ich war ihm echt neidig um das Enduro. Auf so einem Trail macht ein steifes, handliches, leichtes Bike sinn. Dann auf der DH: Mit dem Enduro genügen dir da einfach ein paar Runs. Im Endeffekt sind dann doch so viele Schläge drinnen, die dir mit dem DH-Bike gar nicht so auffallen, dass es mit dem Enduro einfach deutlich langsamer ist und du schnell müde wirst.

 Also auf den echten Downhill-Strechen macht das Downhill-Bike schon Sinn. Wenn du also viel auf den schwierigen Downhill-Strecken fahren willst, dann würde ich mir trotzdem ein Downhill-Bike zulegen.

Typische Strecken, wo das Downhill-Bike sinnvoll ist: Leogang Downhill, X-Line, Planai Downhill, Fiss Downhill-Strecke, etc. Leogang hast mit dem DH-Bike überall Spaß, wobei mindestens die halben Strecken mit dem Enduro auch super gehen. Fiss ist die Jump-Line mit dem Enduro mindestens so lustig. In Saalbach brauchst das Downhill-Bike nur auf der X-Line und eventuell auf der Pro-Line. Sonst ist es mit dem Enduro immer besser. 

Eventuell wäre also so ein 180 mm Park-Bike gar nicht so verkehrt. Oder 170 (mit Lyrik) und ansonsten sehr Park-mäßig aufbauen. 


Es kommen in letzter Zeit halt aber auch immer mehr so Enduro-Gebiete raus, wo man auch mal treten muss. Da wäre ein echtes Enduro auch nicht verkehrt. Was jedenfalls sinnvoll ist, wenn du viel im Park fährst: Laufradsatz mit Downhill-Reifen. Das macht extrem viel aus.





> Mir sind beim Crankworx Air Dh Rennen viele Enduro Rahmen aufgefallen die Dh Parts verbauten hatten.
> Z.b. Sdg-Ifly Sattel,Kleine Dh(RR) Kassette, 38mm Rise Lenker etc.


Bei diesen Teilen sehe ich jetzt kaum einen Unterschied/Vorteil/Nachteil zwischen DH und Enduro. Bei der Kassette natürlich, aber das wäre meiner Meinung nach eine künstige Beschneidung eines Enduros, die keinen Sinn ergibt.

----------


## FLo33

> Hey bisschen off topic bin aber langsam verzweifelt. Hat wer noch ein ironhorse sunday worldcup rahmen aus 08 oder 09 in m oder L?  Wäre klasse wenn ihr euch meldet. Danke


Was hast denn für ein Problem?

Solltest Du des Englischen mächtig sein, kann ich Dir diesen Thread empfehlen, da is alles drin zu der Kiste.

----------


## pAz

mein neues.
12,45 kg with exo maxxis 
12,9 kg with ex471/ DD maxxis for racing/park

----------


## BATMAN

Mondraker Dune XR carbon



ziemlich leicht und recht flott  :Big Grin:

----------


## FLo33

Sehr schön.

----------


## Philipp

Resterad für die Frau


Meins fürs Grobe

----------


## dnnsdownhill

moin, hier mein kona stab deluxe und scott dirt bike...



beste grüße dennis

----------


## MariusG

Hier mein Voltage, bisschen aufgebaut.

----------


## Helius71

Nicolai ION G16 GPI

----------


## fipu

Mein gebrauchtes Neues.

----------


## MariusG

@fipu: Sehr schön!

----------


## MariusG

Meins ist jetzt auch komplett fertig  :Smile:

----------


## MariusG

Hab mir noch ein Stumpjumper Carbon gegönnt, der Trend geht ja eh zum Zweitfahrrad  :Wink:

----------


## **tunefish**

> Hab mir noch ein Stumpjumper Carbon gegönnt, der Trend geht ja eh zum Zweitfahrrad


du meinst wohl eher, der Trend geht zum 2. Downhiller  :Big Grin:  hier meine neues Schmuckstück. Ein Transition TR11, mit den neuen Enve M930 Felgen + Chris King Nabe, und diverser sonstiger Leckereien wie z.b. einem SB One Kettenspanner

----------


## MariusG

> du meinst wohl eher, der Trend geht zum 2. Downhiller  hier meine neues Schmuckstück.


Das ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück *____*

----------


## noox

Heuer hat bei mir auch was neues sein müssen ...

Seit vorgestern mit Float X2

----------


## MariusG

Lecker!  :Smile:

----------


## kamov

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-6a...74556.jpg.html

----------

